#ubuntustudio 2010-11-15
<WACOMalt> I have a seq24 question now. I have set up seq24, and it correctly sends midi to ZynAddSubFX when I use the piano keys on the left of the seq24 edit window. But when I arm the sequence and hit play, it will not play any sound.
<WACOMalt> obviously it is connected correctly, or the keys wouldnt work. But something is broken on the actual play/performance window preventing it from making a peep.
<ventrik> Not trying to be a dick, but sometimes I do this to myself, is your volume turned up/not muted?
<ventrik> Same with play back
<ventrik> lol
<ventrik> I mute my shit all the time and can't figure out why I've got no audio
<WACOMalt> lol nope
<WACOMalt> sound works in seq24, just not when actually trying to playback a sequence
<ventrik> Check the recording settings
<ventrik> I don't know that program so I'm just guessing
<ventrik> Only thing I've used it DJ Scratch Live and Reason
<ventrik> And oddly AE
<WACOMalt> heheh
<WACOMalt> nah, this is all through jack. But there's no connections for seq24. it relys solely on midi ports. Methinks Ima try some other sequencer
<ventrik> Ohhh
<ventrik> Use Reason
<WACOMalt> lol
<WACOMalt> I'm not a big fan of reason actually. It's incredibly capable, but for some reason this setup gets my crewative juices flowing better
<ventrik> Ahh
<WACOMalt> but I am int he mood to write music right now, and I simply cant... so maybe you're right. Until I get seq24 figured out at least
<WACOMalt> brb on my windows side
<ventrik> I gotta go AFK if someone is here and when he gets back in give him this link for me
<ventrik> http://jazzplusplus.sourceforge.net/
<ventrik> I'm looking at you holstein
<ventrik> Or Virtu
<ventrik> lol
<virtu> hi
<virtu> I am back
<ventrik> Read what I just wrote
<ventrik> lol
<ventrik> AFK
 * virtu lol
<virtu> =P
<virtu> just in time
<ventrik> I guess he never came back
<ventrik> Virtu: You make zee music yes?
<virtu> zee?
<ventrik> Jah, zee music
<virtu> ventrik, you are right. WACOMalt didnt get back yet
<virtu> zee means?
<ventrik> Think
<ventrik> Thee
<ventrik> The
<ventrik> I am typing with zee akcents ya?
<ventrik> But I digress, you make make music? If so I'd like to hear a sample and know what you use.
<virtu> I play the piano, but I am restarting to learn it
<virtu> right now I use audacity to record or JACK and ardour
<ventrik> Any other equipment and/or samples?
<ventrik> I'm not familer with Linux system, as such I'm going to look up those programs
<virtu> ventrik, never used softwares to record or mix it up before
<ventrik> I meant physical equipment
<virtu> ahh
<virtu> guitar, keyboard, sax
<virtu> but never played well
<virtu> just played around for fun
<virtu> but keyboard or piano I play a little better because I had classes when child
<ventrik> JACK, from what I read is only useful on a network? Rather, if you are only going to use one machine, let's say a laptop, to do ALL the work from start to end, JACK would be useless?
<ventrik> I don't have Linux working yet and I'm too busy currently to make it work
<ventrik> But probably this week
<ventrik> I mean JACK sounds very useful for syncing up recordings as they are being made from multiple sources.
<virtu> ventrik, maybe I am wrong but JACK is a service that will manage all your connections, like hardware and software, it will be very usefull if you'll use a lots of connections I guess
<ventrik> Ah
<ventrik> That's what I thought
<virtu> "... from multiple sources" the same throught that I had
<virtu> so JACK will be your service and ardour your main screen to work
<virtu> if you use JACK and ardour
<virtu> ardour seems very complete
<ventrik> Ardour looks nice
<ventrik> Audiacity I've used and that was just to make some full length songs work as ring tones lmfao
<virtu> http://acidcow.com/pics/14897-dogs-diary-vs-cats-diary-2-pics.html LOL =D
<virtu> ventrik, audacity is just a start (I am on this level) =)
<virtu> I dont have any plans to invest some huge time in computer habilities to mix or create music... just to record
<virtu> and maybe use hydrogen in future
<ventrik> IF you are just starting a fun thing to do it to record riffs only
<ventrik> Just record one riff at a time, all the riffs you can think of on all your instruments
<ventrik> It's a task but it's well worth it
<virtu> good idea... another thing that maybe I'd like to try is remix some stuff
<ventrik> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbAUwi4D3Ew
<ventrik> Well that's what you'd do
<ventrik> Also when making new songs
<ventrik> Sometimes you just want to add something else t oa certain spot
<ventrik> Instead of having to write something new and record it
<ventrik> Just build it out of the riffs
<virtu> nice example
<ventrik> I do that in After Effects with clasccial music
<virtu> lounge music
<virtu> a nice sound of piano with a nice delay
<virtu> and eletric drums
<ventrik> I have a 15 gig repository of all the musical sounds an orchestra can do. Well maybe not all but 15 gigs worth of 2-30 second clips of a single instrument
<virtu> thatś a lot of sample
<ventrik> And I can just take them and layer them up and make all new songs as long as I need them
<virtu> where are u from?
<ventrik> From or live?
<virtu> live
<ventrik> Two different places sir
<ventrik> Florida
<virtu> I already been in florida... 1996
<ventrik> I don't DJ anymore
<virtu> I am from Brazil
<ventrik> From Ireland
<ventrik> Me madre used to be a purser for Pan-am and United
<ventrik> Used to be based out of Sao Palo, Buenos Aires, and some other places in South A.
<virtu> do you know a group/band/dj Chicane?
<ventrik> Maybe
<virtu> I live in south of Brazil
<ventrik> Oh yes
<virtu> Porto Alegre
<ventrik> That's old
<ventrik> Not a big fan of Trance though, I prefer Drum and bass and dubstep
<virtu> I am listening right now Low Sun... nice song at all
<virtu> for create music I think that I have more influences on lounge and new age style
<ventrik> Here try this
<ventrik> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_OTPV5o954
<virtu> salt water is a classic from chicane, right?
<ventrik> Si
<virtu> piano + strings makes a nice set
<ventrik> That's Mt Eden's dubstep remix
<virtu> you always came to this channel?
<ventrik> As of yesterday
<virtu> because I had a piano riff that I am planning to record it and try to do something like the youtube video
<ventrik> Actually here, Mt Eden's big hit Sierra Leone played on the piano.
<ventrik> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z48BWNKd3pw
<virtu> at this moment I just need to receive a better audio interface
<virtu> nice
<ventrik> And you play Sax, so I'll assume you like Jazz.
<virtu> played in the past..
<virtu> played some bossa nova
<ventrik> Ohhh
<ventrik> Bossa Nova!
<ventrik> I've get her songs stuck in my head
<virtu> that's something that I can handle with piano and some battery
<ventrik> Here is another idea for your piano work
<ventrik> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PKDiWU2WHY
<virtu> great ventrik
<virtu> just great... something like that I'll try in future
 * virtu bookmarking
<ventrik> It's a long song but really you just record each section as it's own then you put them all together and add the other elements to it, like the last section of the piece
<ventrik> Which is around the 3:30 mark
<ventrik> It gets insane
<virtu> sure
<ventrik> Can that even be done on a piano or is that edited?
<virtu> for my records I am waiting a behringer uca202 audio interface
<virtu> ventrik, in a workstation can do it
<virtu> workstation means a keyboard that can edit music without a computer
<virtu> ventrik, like Korg Oasis, Yamaha MOTIF series, Roland FANTOM
<ventrik> Ahh
<ventrik> I was about to say Korg Oasis
<ventrik> lol
<ventrik> Do you happen to have a Nintenod DS?
<virtu> with digital piano you only get a better sound and heavier keys to simulate the actions of piano's key
<virtu> ventrik, I sold mine =P
<virtu> to get some money to bought the piano
<ventrik> That's a shame
<virtu> wait a second
<ventrik> Watch this
<ventrik> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0vA1NveCzc
<ventrik> It even has a Kaos pad
<virtu> Yamaha DGX230: http://www.4shared.com/audio/sUiJ4LVy/Uma_Hora_Consigo_2.html
<ventrik> You?
<virtu> very in the beggining when I was playing around with some stuff
<virtu> sure
<virtu> it seems out of sync, but I'd like to invest some time in the melody
<ventrik> Work on your beat count
<ventrik> Some of it comes out like it was being rushed
<ventrik> But it sounds good
<virtu> ventrik, that was recorded into windows 7 and audacity
<virtu> Kawai ES6: http://www.4shared.com/audio/xcy0n1fn/Final_Fantasy_-_Aeriths_Theme.html
<virtu> this second one I recorded today using Ubuntu 10.10 and audacity
<virtu> lots of noise =(
<ventrik> What noise?
<ventrik> In the highs?
<virtu> hmm now you said something that I figure out
<virtu> it can be my soundcard when playing that
<ventrik> Sounds like compression
 * virtu saving the mp3 file into his mp3 player
<virtu> changing sound source
<ventrik> Record to FLAC
<ventrik> Then when you are done
<ventrik> Compress to MP3
<virtu> I got a demo recorded and saved to flac
<ventrik> Let me hear that
<virtu> http://www.4shared.com/account/file/_ZT52dy3/Kawai_ES6_Piano_and_Strings.html
<virtu> search for a downlod button
<virtu> download
<ventrik> Yeah got it :p
<ventrik> Waiting on the timer
<virtu> it's a piano + string demo from Kawai
<virtu> played on Kawai ES6 model
<ventrik> You know what else can cause unwated bit background static sound
<ventrik> You need to check your grounds
<virtu> to eliminate noise I can save as midi
<ventrik> But that would only be if you just has a single static sound that didn't change
<virtu> but need some sample to play it
<ventrik> Playing now
<ventrik> I'm not hearing anything out of the ordinary
<ventrik> And the sound wave looks clean
<virtu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smE-uIljiGo
<virtu> ventrik, to record the flac I used the same process... in a few weeks I will have a better hardware and play around it
<ventrik> Reminds me of guitar tapping
<ventrik> In the first songs I was just hearing double compression
<ventrik> In the flac
<ventrik> It's clean
<virtu> for my listenings and backup I will save it as flac...
<ventrik> Basically when you upload an MP3 to a site that converts it into a flash
<virtu> got it a sandisk fuze 1st model to play flac files
<ventrik> It get's compressed a second time
<virtu> ahh nice to know that...
<ventrik> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xohcxxt6oHo
<ventrik> Well for playing for your own enjoyment, MP3s are fine. Save them out as 240 or 320 KBs
<ventrik> But during recording, use FLAC.
<virtu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk6kLpBLghs this is a song that I will try to learn
<virtu> do you like Dream Theater band?
<ventrik> I know so much music, sometimes I jsut know bands by their sound not by name lol
<virtu> http://b.imagehost.org/view/0424/Kawai_ES6_1 part of my set
<ventrik> Hold on
<virtu> ok ventrik
<ventrik> Not sure I recognize them
<ventrik> Reminds me of Therion almost
<virtu> in my opinion they are one of the best technician band that have it
<virtu> Jordan Ruddes tha keyboarder is simple a magician on keys
<ventrik> Noooo. Technial? Death Metal
<virtu> their technics
<virtu> habilities
<virtu> new age bands I like enigma... I am looking around for piano sheets from their music
<ventrik> Here is techincal
<ventrik> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XI91GK46cc
<virtu_AFK> nice drummer... cirque du soleil
<virtu_AFK> =)
<virtu_AFK> brb
<virtu_AFK> WACOMalt, http://jazzplusplus.sourceforge.net/
<virtu_AFK> ventrik, message delivered to WACOMalt
<WACOMalt> oh awesome, I'll have to check that out
<WACOMalt> is virtu_AFK a bot?
<WACOMalt> I had givin up and went back to reason. Came up with a nice little ditty.
<WACOMalt> now I can try ubuntu again
<virtu_AFK> i am not a bot
<virtu_AFK> =)
<virtu_AFK> ventrik, leave a message just when you part the channel last time
<WACOMalt> aahh
<WACOMalt> well thanks!
<virtu_AFK> =)
<virtu_AFK> right now I am trying to play In Dreams from Lord of The Rings
<virtu_AFK> first page of sheet is simple... but the second part
<virtu_AFK> =/
<WACOMalt> lol
<WACOMalt> that song is pretty
<WACOMalt> where's the sheet music?
<virtu_AFK> i printed them out
<virtu_AFK> but I can send to you a pdf file if you want
<WACOMalt> heck yes!
<WACOMalt> wacomalt@gmail.com
<virtu_AFK> wait a seconmd
<virtu_AFK> http://jeanies_home_studio.tripod.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/lord-of-the-rings_in-dreams_sheet-music.pdf
<WACOMalt> sick, thanks a ton
<virtu_AFK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQ6LaQy-pp4
<virtu_AFK> after study the sheet.. see that video to get some tones and rythym
<virtu_AFK> there is some chords that you can resume them into 2 or 3 notes
<virtu_AFK> and the song still beauty
<WACOMalt> I might just try and pick it out
<WACOMalt> I'm better at that
<virtu_AFK> =)
<virtu_AFK> I am starting again to study piano
<WACOMalt> Played piano for 15 years, and I dont have much to show fo rit really :P But I am good at picking stuff out for sure.
<virtu_AFK> so... that's hard sometimes
<virtu_AFK> 15 years is a long long time =)
<WACOMalt> true
<virtu_AFK> that sheet will be ver easy for you
<virtu_AFK> =)
<WACOMalt> And most of those years I've played by ear
<WACOMalt> I still suck at sheet music :P
<virtu_AFK> what piano do you have.. a digital one?
<virtu_AFK> hmm... played by ear... nice =)
<virtu_AFK> i'd like to play by ear...
<WACOMalt> currently? A craptastic Yamaha DGX205 (one of their typical "performance" keyboards
<virtu_AFK> but its not ease
<virtu_AFK> easy
<WACOMalt> It is if you arent used to anything else :p
<WACOMalt> I seriously probably cant even read sheet any more
<virtu_AFK> WACOMalt, but yamaha have a nice piano sound
<WACOMalt> this will be a good test
<virtu_AFK> I have one here.. a dgx230
<WACOMalt> yeah, but not on their cheap pianos
<WACOMalt> I only use it via midi
<virtu_AFK> but since friday I got a Kawai Es6
<virtu_AFK> midi save the world
<virtu_AFK> =)
<WACOMalt> awesome! and yeah I only bought this becaquse it was th eonly one at best buy with midi at the time that was in my price range
<virtu_AFK> so.. back in time...
<ventrik> WACOM your back
<ventrik> I had a link for oy
<WACOMalt> yups
<ventrik> u
<WACOMalt> I got it :)
<ventrik> kk
<WACOMalt> Ima try that out tomorrow
<virtu_AFK> in march I bought the DGX one to try out how I will be motivated to learn piano again
<virtu_AFK> so I did a mistake... because I liked a lot and the DGX isnt good enough to simulate a piano
<ventrik> Thanks virtu_AFK
<virtu_AFK> ventrik, your welcome
 * virtu_AFK is on piano but with xchat on his side
<ventrik> IF you want other types of music let me know lol
<WACOMalt> http://www.blindmanstudio.com/hostedstuff/WACOMalt%20-%20FlimFlam.mp3 I made thsi today, though in reasonf or lack of seq24 working
<ventrik> Hmm
<ventrik> If you don't know the genre Dubstep
<ventrik> Look into it
<ventrik> Basswobble
<WACOMalt> I do, but dont like most of it :P
<WACOMalt> well
<WACOMalt> maybe so
<WACOMalt> :p
<ventrik> It depends on what you look at
<ventrik> There's the murkey side and that's a lot of grimy beats, then there is the more instrumental down tempo side
<WACOMalt> hmmm
<ventrik> The latter is what that reminds me of
<WACOMalt> ah cool
<ventrik> Of course you could also go the Hip-Hop route
<ventrik> Which would be like this
<ventrik> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxtXzccqwlo
<ventrik> Instead of piano you use the synth
<WACOMalt> I like that
<ventrik> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z59gAXZ0ksQ
<ventrik> Murky <3
<WACOMalt> so I really dont understand the description of dubstep. Sounds like a lot of techno I hear and like a lot of other types of music
<ventrik> Techno, no, more like electronic
<ventrik> Those are two diffrent genres like Jazz and rock
 * WACOMalt doesnt understand all the terminology, and just groups stuff together :p
<ventrik> Techno is like Kraftwerk
<ventrik> And Blue Man Group's older stuff
<WACOMalt> all I heard from them was their Audio album
<WACOMalt> is that old or new?
<ventrik> Don't recall I don't listen to them to be honest
<WACOMalt> ah
<WACOMalt> never heard any electronic music from them
<ventrik> Basically if the music sounds like you could just break it down with mathematics, it's techno.
<WACOMalt> k
<ventrik> Daft Punk as well
<ventrik> I dont know my Techno
<ventrik> lol
<WACOMalt> ditto :P
<ventrik> The major Electronic sub-genres are Trance, Drum and Bass, and Dubstep
<ventrik> I dislike Trance and I used to DJ the other too
<WACOMalt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFp-Ec8OnWM thats the blue man group I know
<ventrik> Well come to think of it they are just their own thing
<WACOMalt> lol yeah
<ventrik> The beats are techno though
<WACOMalt> yeah
<WACOMalt> very mathematical
<WACOMalt> but I like their melodies
<ventrik> I was at one of their concerts live
<WACOMalt> same here
<ventrik> Where they had Dave Mathews,
<ventrik> And Venus
<WACOMalt> woah, that's interesting
<ventrik> The Complex Tour
<ventrik> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eagbog8_MGI
<ventrik> IT was better live
<WACOMalt> I gotta go! bbl
<ventrik> Bah
<virtu_AFK> concert grand + eletric piano with delay makes a nice sound to play new age
<ventrik> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2ytn66X4ZI
<ventrik> There much better
<virtu_AFK> waco leaved the room
<virtu_AFK> tubular "bells" from michael oldfield
<virtu_AFK> =P
<virtu> that's enough for today... almost second page done
<ventrik> Lol
<ventrik> Wacom, your IP has your name in it
<virtu> ben sunme?
<virtu> sumne
<virtu> time to go
<virtu> 03h30 am here
<virtu> c ya
<virtu> ops 02h30
<ventrik> Sleep?
<ventrik> I wish I knew what that's like but now that's only a distant memory
<WACOMalt> what?
<WACOMalt> my ip has my name?
<ventrik> (11:23:32 AM) WACOMalt [~Ben_Sumne@adsl-68-122-105-218.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net] entered the room.
<WACOMalt> hmm...
<WACOMalt> missing an r at the end
<ventrik> Looks like it's missing an r
<ventrik> LOL
<WACOMalt> but damn, how do I change that?
<ventrik> Only IRC will see that
<WACOMalt> ?
<WACOMalt> is that from my Pidgin settings?
<ventrik> Actually
<WACOMalt> or something actually putin by my ISP?
<ventrik> IS that your Local host name?
<WACOMalt> no
<WACOMalt> wait what?
<WACOMalt> my computer name IS WACOMputer
<WACOMalt> or simmilar
<ventrik> Hold on
<ventrik> I know how to do it just not with Pidgin
<ventrik> Burk burk
<Hypnus9> hello...I just installed maverick, and it is not detecting my BOSS GT-10 as a soundcard as it did in the past...is there something I can do for this to be done. It is usb, BTW.
<virtu> hi
<virtu> hi ventrik
<ventrik> Hello
<ventrik> brb
<virtu> ok
<ventrik> OH well
<ventrik> I still can't get Ubuntu to boot
<ventrik> Fffuuu
<holstein> whats the issue ventrik ?
<ventrik> Same one
<ventrik> nomodset and xforcevesa in the boot lines, LiveCD, from the install, Alt LiveCD
<virtu> ventrik: I am at windows right now and when I listen to songs that I recorded yesterday I dont hear the noise at all... I think I have some linux playback issue (noise sound) here in windows the songs are very clear
<holstein> OH yeah
<holstein> ventrik: what does the xorg.conf look like in backtrack?
<ventrik> I have to fix the issue pre-boot
<ventrik> No idea
<ventrik> What's Backtrack
<ventrik> OHhh
<ventrik> Right, that's uninstalled
<ventrik> All I have is Studio and Win7
<holstein> what *did* it look like
<holstein> what driver was it using?
<ventrik> Never saw it Backtrack would only load up then freeze
<holstein> AH
<ventrik> Maybe my mobo wont support linux kernals?
<holstein> to be specific
<holstein> nvidia wont support linux
<holstein> for that device
<holstein> thats my wote
<holstein> vote*
<holstein> the graphics
<virtu> what is yout graphic card?
<holstein> ventrik: as a test
<virtu> and mobo model?
<ventrik> Well I found someone with the exact same results as me
<holstein> i would grab a puppy linux iso
<ventrik> And then have the same laptop only an ATI5870
<holstein> on boot you can choose vesa
<holstein> easliy
<ventrik> But we share the same mobo
<holstein> that would be an easy way to test
<ventrik> xforcevesa ?
<holstein> using the vesa graphics driver
<ventrik> It loaded a screencap of what win7 looked like when I rebooted out of the OS
<ventrik> All garbled up
<virtu> in older ubuntu's my ati graphic card didnt work well... have to install with vesa oprtion
<virtu> now it works perfetct
<ventrik> When I load vesa the gpu loads the last thing it saw
<holstein> yup
<ventrik> Only glitched out
<holstein> sounds about right
<virtu> which model are your mobo and gpu?
<holstein> i used to use the vesa driver on a via chip
<virtu> let me see if I find something helpful over google
<holstein> and i would see some strange things righ at boot
<holstein> sometimes
<holstein> *usually
<holstein> BUT when i would get to the desktop
<holstein> everything was cool
<ventrik> I let it sit last night for a few hours
<ventrik> Hoping it was just taking a while to recompile/adjust itself
<holstein> yeah, probably not
<holstein> probably just frying the LCD backlight ;)
<ventrik> As for my mobo
<ventrik> It's some abscure one and I'm going to focus on that later
<virtu> http://www.mariusb.net/blog/2010/10/ubuntu-upgrade-to-10-10-nvidia-problems-and-how-to-fix/
<virtu> http://www.downloadatoz.com/driver/articles/fix-nvidia-graphics-driver-problems-in-ubuntu-10-10.html
<virtu> dont know if it will helps
<ventrik> Sadly no, my issue is I can't get into the OS. Those solutions require me to be in the OS
<ventrik> Recovery mode doesn't boot
<holstein> ventrik: did you try hardy?
<holstein> live?
<ventrik> hardy?
<ventrik> Yes
<virtu> in past times... to boot it up it was necessary to set some variables in command line to install
<virtu> when you insert the cd a prompt appears and you insert which variables that you wont to turn off
<virtu> that´s how I installed some other distro on this note...
<ventrik> Yeah, I've done those
<ventrik> :x
<virtu> =(
<virtu> so... I don´t know how to help... maybe at #ubuntu you get some
<ventrik> Did that
<ventrik> lol
<virtu> http://ubuntuforums.org/ last hope
<holstein> ventrik: how did hardy boot?
<holstein> the same?
<ventrik> No idea what hardy is
<holstein> hardy = ubuntu 8.04
<holstein> the last 'long term support' release
<holstein> lucid = ubuntu 10.04
<holstein> the current long term support
<holstein> i was thinking ubuntu 8.04 might have a kernel that would match that hardware
<holstein> time-wise
<virtu> also you have another option: download another user-friendly linux distro, like fedora, try to install or, try hardy
<holstein> when i find challenging hardware like that
<holstein> i try a lot of live discs
<holstein> hardy and lucid are on that list
<virtu> hardy will boot with default settings...
<virtu> older configs to new hardware
<holstein> i try and let the live CD's do some of the detective work for me
<virtu> maybe it work
<virtu> sure... after that just upgrade the system
<ventrik> ah
<holstein> OR you'll be able to see what packages you might need from backports
<virtu> new album from linkin park isnt good like others =[
<holstein> lol
<holstein> i could have told you that
<virtu> time to pink floyd
<virtu> the division bell
<holstein> linkin park is entertainment
<virtu> had began
<holstein> not music
<holstein> :)
<virtu> good description
<virtu> what do you do holstein and ventrik?
<holstein> for a living?
<virtu> work
<holstein> i play bass
<holstein> upright bass
<holstein> mostly jazz
<holstein> virtu: and you?
<virtu> I work with tax =P
<virtu> tax adviser here in Brazil
<holstein> AH
<virtu> 29 years and like music and mountain bike =)
<virtu> backing to piano subject... the book that I bought to learn again is Alfred's Basic Adult Piano Course Level 1 2 and 3
<virtu> seems very nice
<holstein> hey, if it works for you
<holstein> i would suggest looking at some intrument non-specific stuff
<holstein> general theory
<holstein> diatonic theory
<holstein> learn some of the hows and whys
<holstein> instead of just how to play the 12 tunes in each of those books :)
<holstein> not that there's anything wrong with that
<virtu> holstein: when I was younger I had theorical classes
<holstein> AH good :)
<virtu> it helps me a lot now
<virtu> and youtube also help =P
<virtu> http://www.pianoworld.com/Uploads/files/extension_music_desk.jpg
<holstein> SO if i give you a progression like Gmin7 C7 ...
<holstein> you can predict the key??
<virtu> not yet
<holstein> and the next change?
<holstein> ok
<holstein> diatonically
<holstein> there is only one 7th chord
<virtu> but... maybe I can try to know that....
<holstein> the V7 chord
<holstein> SO
<holstein> if you see a 7th chord like that
<holstein> C7
<holstein> you can assume that 90% of the time
<holstein> its the V chord
<holstein> the *five chord
<holstein> and the key is F
<virtu> G A# D F
<holstein> sort of ;)
<virtu> C E G A# C
<holstein> G Bb D F
<holstein> ^^
<virtu> right right
<holstein> you need a 3rd
<holstein> even though...
<holstein> A# and Bb 'sound the same'
<holstein> A# is a 2nd
<holstein> in G
<holstein> and Bb is a 3rd
<virtu> this intervals I learned with Alfred's book
<holstein> A# would be what we call an 'enharmonic spelling'
<holstein> ALSO
<holstein> if you think about writing hte scale out
<holstein> the Gminor scale
<holstein> you would need to write
<holstein> A and A#
<holstein> like this
<virtu> got it
<holstein> G A A# C...
<holstein> rather than the easier
<holstein> G A Bb C...
<holstein> :)
<holstein> most books just deal with the triads
<holstein> diatonically
<holstein> when you look at the 7th chords
<holstein> thats when you can really make some predictions
<virtu> http://b.imagehost.org/view/0424/Kawai_ES6_1
<virtu> in guitar the seventh chord always are a good deal do play around
<holstein> they want to resolve
<holstein> IF you wanted to change keys
<virtu> example: C chord played sometime with D note played
<holstein> you can use a domiant 7th chord
<holstein> virtu: yup :)
<virtu> the D note can be a bridge to jump to G chord
<holstein> i guess in the blues sense of it
<virtu> never had guitar classes... just reading about and pratice
<virtu> now in piano... my idea is to get a nice theory background
<holstein> its more the 7th
<holstein> adding the Bb in the C chord
<virtu> and I am not in a hurry...
<holstein> then
<holstein> you have a tritone interval
<holstein> between the E (3rd) and 7th (Bb)
<ventrik> Virtu I'm a student full time
<ventrik> Like right now
<ventrik> And by full time I mean I don't get time to eat or sleep
<holstein> that wants to resolve inwards to F and A
<virtu> music in my opinion is like math =P
<holstein> to support the motion to an F chord
<virtu> there a re a logic inside that
<virtu> =P
<ventrik> Music is a river
<virtu> now I am listening a nice song to play with guitar... Lost for Words, from Pink Floyd
<ventrik> Sometimes it flows, othertimes it's rapids
<virtu> how old are you holstein and ventrik?
<holstein> 36
<virtu> from 8 to 12 I got piano lessons and with 20 to 21 theorical lessons
<ventrik> Twenty-Four
<holstein> virtu: what kind of theory?
<holstein> more classical stuff?
<holstein> i bet you know what a 'perfect authentic cadence' is ;)
<ventrik> A 3hrx wobble
<ventrik> hrz
<ventrik> :D
<holstein> hehe
<virtu> it was a book called bona... it have some musical theory
<holstein> i remember my theory III teacher
<holstein> first day of class
<holstein> he said 'well, youve been learning about a bunch of dead white guys for years'
<holstein> now we're going to learn about music :)
<virtu> another great music: Marooned =)
<virtu> makes me travel
<ventrik> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yZ7-BPZTto
<crysaz> is that a parody?
<virtu> when if black friday in usa?
<virtu> if = is
<ventrik> On a friday
<ventrik> :D
<holstein> http://www.timeanddate.com/holidays/us/black-friday
<holstein> the 26th looks like
<ventrik> IT is
#ubuntustudio 2010-11-16
<virtu> anyone have Dream Theater - Through My Words piano sheet?
<virtu_OFF> brb
<virtu> look what is very strange
<virtu> in a Lenovo T61 I can play the sound that I recorded without cracks and noise
<virtu> on MP4 player from Sony it sounds with some crack and noise
<virtu> in another notebook sounds the same as mp4 form sony
<ventrik> Compression
<ventrik> Some hardware is better at docompressing than others
<virtu> tks ventrik
<virtu> which themes do you use into Gnome?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<ryanpg> somehow audacity is missing all it's plugins (though they are installed on my system) even "internal" ones like normalize and change pitch are gone. Any help getting them back?
<astraljava> ryanpg: Haven't really used it, like, ever. But have you tried backing up ~/.audacity, moving it away and starting again?
<astraljava> ryanpg: No idea if that has any chance of working, so...
<ryanpg> astraljava, thanks. I did try removing .audacity-data (only directory present) but no good.
<astraljava> ryanpg: Right, it was really a punch in the dark.
<ryanpg> thanks anyway. I'm off for now.
<virtu_OFF> found the sheet that I want
<virtu> http://www.zzounds.com/item--HOSCPR20
<virtu_> on sale: http://watch.1saleaday.com/
#ubuntustudio 2010-11-17
<rebirth> i installed qtractor from the software ceneter, what's the best way to go about upgrading it to the latest version? i download it
<holstein> rebirth: good question
<holstein> if your 'up to date'
<holstein> the thats the latest version in the repos
<holstein> you could add a PPA
<holstein> like falktx 's PPA
<holstein> from kxstudio
<holstein> might have a newer version
<holstein> other than that
<holstein> you probably have to build whatever version you find on the site
<holstein> unless there is a .deb on the site
<rebirth> holstein: looks like the latest release is 4.7 but i'm running 4.5
<rebirth> can you explain what it means to add a ppa please? sorry still learning
<holstein> sure
<holstein> lets look at..
<holstein> w0w
<holstein> launchpad is slow...
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid
<holstein> IF your running lucid
<holstein> you add this PPA
<holstein> the packages listed there ^^
<holstein> will be available to you
<holstein> from where ever
<holstein> software center
<holstein> synaptic
<holstein> apt or whatever you do
<holstein> IF there is a package that is not available
<holstein> its availalbe now
<holstein> IF there is a newer verion
<holstein> of a package you already have
<holstein> newer/different
<holstein> then you can install that one now as well
<holstein> im running lucid with falks PPA
<holstein> so i have newer version of lots of packages
<holstein> JACK2
<holstein> a newer ardour
<holstein> you can use the PPA purge function of ubuntu tweak if bad things happen
<rebirth> ok i added the source
<holstein> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<rebirth> looks like a lot of stuff popped up in the update manager
<holstein> yup
<holstein> it'll probably want to do a partial upgrade
<holstein> it = update manager
<rebirth> yay it has the 4.7 qtractor
<holstein> sweet :)
<holstein> i was about to try and see what version was in there
<rebirth> is this going to install a lot of new software?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> well
<holstein> newer versions
<holstein> it wont install anything you dont already have installed
<holstein> except maybe a dependancy here and there
<rebirth> but it will add new software to the software center correct?
<holstein> should
<holstein> i dont know much about the software center
<holstein> but AFAIK it looks at the repos in your software cources
<holstein> sources*
<rebirth> yeah that's what i think
<holstein> might not look as slick
<holstein> or have all the info
<rebirth> yeah now when i look in the software center for qtractor is has the latest version in there
<holstein> alright... bedtime :)
<rebirth> thanks for your help!
<christopher_> having blender problem here with mouse rotation
<Neosano> any software like Kontakt for linux?
<Neosano> I can't get it to work with wine
<Neosano> just want to play goddamn piano :>
<holstein> hey Neosano
<Neosano> hey :)
<holstein> your looking for a piano sound?
<Neosano> yeah
<holstein> there are a couple ways
<Neosano> I have a lot of soundfonts
<Neosano> large ones
<holstein> yeah
<Neosano> more than 1 gb
<holstein> soundfonts are one way
<Neosano> but they're in .gig or just a lot of files in one folder
<Neosano> But which software can play them? :<
<holstein> pianoteq is great
<holstein> there is a demo version free
<holstein> Neosano: OH
<holstein> you can use qsynth
<holstein> im going to refer you to #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> there are some midi folk there
<holstein> i dont do a lot of midi myself
<holstein> i did get JACK + qsynth going
<Neosano> qsynth...
<Neosano> I simply don't understand qsynth
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> its strange
<holstein> you have to load the sondfont in there
<holstein> and connect in JACK
<holstein> the MIDI in from your device
<holstein> and the audio routing too
<holstein> works great though
<holstein> id have to have it in front of me to talk you through it
<Neosano> hmm wait gonna try it myself
<holstein> maybe something like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdtWYsUSK8s
<holstein> the UI's usually stay pretty similar from version to version
<holstein> looks like zynaddsubfx is in that vid
<holstein> and yoshimi is the new fork of that
<Neosano> Im watching this video
<Neosano> damn..
<Neosano> now I can't hear anything in youtube..
<holstein> OH you got JACK running?
<holstein> yeah, theres a pulse to jack bridge around in a PPA for lucid
<holstein> i think its in the repos for maverick though
<holstein> i dont use it myself
<holstein> i seem to always have another PC around if i need some pulse audio :)
<Neosano> :|
<Neosano> so when I press keys on my midi controller Qsynth flashes the green light
<holstein> AH
<holstein> thats good :)
<Neosano> awesome, where's the sound?
<holstein> probably just need to make the audio connections then
<holstein> in JACK
<holstein> under the audio tab
<holstein> you should see the instance of the synth you created in qsynth
<holstein> just make sure the out is routed to whatever your monitoring with
<Neosano> errmm
<holstein> probably the main outs on your sound card
<Neosano> left side
<Neosano> system(capture_1, capture_2)
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> should be something on the left side from qsynth
<Neosano> right side - system(playback_1 etc. to 8)
<Neosano> nothing else
<Neosano> :|
<holstein> and system plackback 1 and 2 are what you want on the right
<Neosano> ahhh
<Neosano> no
<Neosano> I had to choose jack in qsynth
<holstein> AH :)
<holstein> that makes sense
<holstein> i didnt know you could use qsynth without JACK
<Neosano> o m g
<Neosano> it works..
<Neosano> what if I try another sf...
<holstein> i had several instances in qsynth
<holstein> and routed
<holstein> BUT there are other ways im sure
<holstein> easier
<Neosano> still it doesn't do the thing I need
<Neosano> .sf2 files work nicely in LMMS
<Neosano> and I haven't ever seen any large sf2 good piano
<holstein> Neosano: see if you can catch [lsd] over in that channel
<holstein> he's my go-to MIDI guy :)
<Neosano> :O
<Neosano> oh yeah
<virtu> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Monster-Interlink-250-RCA-Stereo-Audio-Cable-1-5M-/220696386618?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3362879c3a
<virtu> which is better?
<virtu> http://cgi.ebay.com/GATOR-STRETCHY-88-KEY-KEYBOARD-COVER-GKC-1648-GKC1648-/370394131818?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item563d35ed6a
<virtu> http://cgi.ebay.com/KEYBOARD-PIANO-DUST-COVER-KACES-NEW-76-88-NOTE-/330497080812?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf3293dec
<virtu> http://cgi.ebay.com/Stage-Keyboard-Dust-Cover-88-Key-Keyboards-NEW-/360295920548?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e34f73a4
<virtu> last one http://cgi.ebay.com/Odyssey-Stretch-Cover-88-Note-Keyboards-/200542389678?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb14205ae
<holstein> id probably just use a towel ;)
<holstein> i would probably try and get something with some padding
<virtu> holstein, hi =) tks (right now I am using a towel)
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> if it aint broke... :)
<virtu> today I receive some gadgets from USA
<virtu> a kindle to a friend and some cloths from Aeropostale saleout
<virtu> maybe this week I receive the behringer =)
<virtu> this one seems ok http://cgi.ebay.com/Stage-Keyboard-Dust-Cover-88-Key-Keyboards-NEW-/360295920548?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e34f73a4 43 solds
<Neosano> holstein, yayz, linuxsampler is exactly what I need
<Neosano> virtu cover?
<Neosano> why would you need a cover
<Neosano> I always put it next to the wall when I'm not playing lol
<virtu> Neosano, hi... protect from dust
<Neosano> :|
<Neosano> why would you protect it.. from dust..
<Neosano> uh
<Neosano> I'll never understand it
<virtu> http://d.imagehost.org/0175/IMAG0024.jpg
<virtu> http://d.imagehost.org/0772/IMAG0026.jpg
<virtu> my piano at grandma house
#ubuntustudio 2010-11-18
<toenail> sup holstein
<holstein> toenail: hey :)
<holstein> too bad about the rig
<holstein> i just did a session with mine last night
<holstein> worked great
<toenail> yea im trying a couple things on the ubu site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<holstein> toenail: you shouldnt have to anymore
<toenail> well its doing something ha . my windows just changed for some reason
<holstein> i had to do this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire
<toenail> window theme
<holstein> the lucid entry
<toenail> oh its the same for mine ill try it
<toenail> one line at a time?
<toenail> right
<holstein> echo 'KERNEL=="raw1394", GROUP="video", MODE="0664"' |
<holstein> sudo tee /etc/udev/rules.d/50-raw1394.rules
<holstein> however
<holstein> sudo qjackctl always works
<holstein> before that
<holstein> for me
<holstein> toenail: what happens?
<holstein> how does it fail?
<holstein> toenail: did you get that firmware update?
<holstein> for the pod?
<holstein> i remember doing one
<toenail> i run jack then try anything (ardour rackarack) and the box runs like a 25mhz maching running xp , lets say in theory its possible but we know how it wuld run
<holstein> id try another chipset
<holstein> firewire chipset
<toenail> i havent done a firewire update not that i known of
<holstein> toenail: well, im all over the place with suggestions
<holstein> i did a firmware update with the firepod
<holstein> back when i was running windows
<holstein> i dont remember what vesion though
<toenail> well right now im running those commands in terminal and its just sitting there after i types the sudu tee.......
<holstein> toenail: i would just copy and paste them from that wiki page
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> sounds like hardware to me
<holstein> firewire or pod issue
<holstein> wouldnt hurt to flash the firmware on the pod
<toenail> am i supposed to run that whole thing as a command in terminal
<holstein> i literally grab the whole thing
<holstein> and paste it in to the terminal
<toenail> well the pod worked great for a bit with windows til i tried getting software to crack my old zip file passwords then it messed up the pc
<toenail> oh ok
<holstein> its just adding that rules file
<holstein> well, i havent taken the time to install maverick and confirm that it works
<holstein> it= the pod
<holstein> BUT i can assure you its rockn and rollin in lucid for me
<holstein> i tracked a session last night
<holstein> 6 tracks
<holstein> over 2 hours
<holstein> no xruns
<holstein> no BS
<toenail> nice well i put that command into terminal im gonna reboot and the if it doesnt work try further on the page
<holstein> :)
<toenail> well like normal its running fine now for the try with ardour
<toenail> how do i assign certain tracks to inputs again
<toenail> in adour
<holstein> you can use the mixer
<holstein> in ardour
<holstein> i use JACK
<holstein> the 'connect' button
<toenail> oh i get it
<toenail> now in jack it says in 1 in 2 that would be r & L correct
<holstein> if thats what you use them as
<holstein> you get to decide that
<holstein> i usually use 1 as left
<toenail> ok , well i just recorded one track doing thunderstruck by acdc just to try it out now track 2
<toenail> rythym
<toenail> so far its a go
<toenail> only thin in ardour is i cant hear both tracks playing back , maybe i setup in jack i forgot
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> just double check the routing
<holstein> i dont think they play if they are armed
<toenail> well i dont see the headphone jack in there
<toenail> headphone output rather
<holstein> oh
<holstein> in JACK
<toenail> yea
<holstein> yeah, the headphone out just monitors whatever is going through the pod
<toenail> just 1-8 and spdi out
<toenail> which i assume is midi
<holstein> when i route to 1 and 2
<holstein> thats just in the headphones
<toenail> oh well in windows xp in order to play all tracks recorded you had to have the headphone jack pluged in
<holstein> the headphones dont get there own JACK entry
<holstein> toenail: yeah?
<holstein> i used cubase with the pod
<holstein> and what i found was the headphone jack just played whatever was being monitored
<holstein> whatever was routed to the main outs in cubase
<holstein> and i find the same under linux
<holstein> i have a headphone distribution amp i use
<toenail> oh im using a pa
<toenail> soundcard out #2  and pod #6
<holstein> your not using JACK?
<toenail> no i am but the soundcard and pd are hooked up to a pa system
<holstein> OH
<holstein> hhee
<holstein> i thought pa was pulse audio
<holstein> yeah, the pod dont care what your monitoring with
<toenail> well the same thing is happening now . if i dont turn up the phones on the pod i cant hear what i recorded and as well the first track i recorded i dont hear
<holstein> the phones?
<holstein> or the mains?
<holstein> theres one output that has no fader
<holstein> 'monitor' i think
<holstein> the main out is controlled by that main fader
<holstein> well, knob ;)
<holstein> not fader
<toenail> im confused now ?
<holstein> on the pod
<holstein> you got 'main level'
<holstein> and 'phones'
<toenail> the head phones jack pluged in the PA is the only way i can hear what i recorded the mixer know has to be turned to playback (10) instead of inputs (0) (volume rating
<holstein> OH
<holstein> yeah dont do that
<toenail> yea the main is on 5
<holstein> you want to send from one of the outputs
<holstein> on the back
<holstein> not the headphone out
<holstein> to the PA
<holstein> the PA is expecting a line level input
<toenail> Pa as in real Pa i have no idea how to use pulse audio and dont have it running
<holstein> that would be from the 'main out' or the 'cue out'
<holstein> on the back
<holstein> toenail: yeah, i understand now
<toenail> on brb damn beer its more like a rental drink the piss
<holstein> your running from the headphones out to a PA system
<toenail> yea ill switch it when i get back
<toenail> i have to get a longer wire i accidentally unpluged the pod the the system lagged up
<toenail> i did what you said but stilll the same problem
<holstein> SO, you took 2 lines
<holstein> from the main outs?
<holstein> and ran those to the PA ?
<toenail> track 8 was recorded 1st then track track 2 and if i move the mixer knob to inputs i can hear track 2 but not track 8 , i can though hear track 8 if i move the knob to playback
<toenail> yea i ran main 1 out to the pa
<toenail> main cr output
<holstein> thats not right
<holstein> playback is just that
<holstein> playback
<holstein> you shouldnt hear anything from the computer over on inputs
<holstein> thats not a software setting
<holstein> thats in the device
<holstein> hardware
<toenail> ok i disconnected and im gonna try a different output
<holstein> i turn that knob to 'inputs'
<holstein> when im setting up
<holstein> getting sounds and moving mics around
<holstein> i have it all the way over to 'playback'
<holstein> when mixing
<toenail> yea i did the same when i worked with it in windows but now track 2 doesnt play on playback
<toenail> unless i have it on the wrong output i dont know
<toenail> cause i did the same setup with Xp and it worked
<holstein> OK
<holstein> im not sure i follow
<holstein> your playing 'track 2'
<holstein> and that is routed to both outputs
<holstein> in JACK
<holstein> 1 and 2?
<holstein> coud be a stereo issue
<holstein> if you have track 2 routed to only one side
<holstein> make sure both of track 2's outs are routed
<holstein> one to 1 and the other to 2
<holstein> then grab some headphones
<holstein> and make sure its there
<holstein> THEN move on to the PA monitoring
<toenail> ?
<toenail> no idea what im doing
<holstein> hehe
<toenail> i think ill just reinstall windows every 3 months
<toenail> i got it running stable now but now another issue then the next and then the next
<holstein> just route whatever you want to monitor into the outputs 1 and 2
<holstein> plug your guitar back in to track 8
<holstein> and route that to both outputs
<holstein> put on the phones
<holstein> check the signal
<holstein> thats what will come out of the main outs
<holstein> regardless of the OS
<toenail> well with windows its just plug all 8 things in and go apparently its not that with ubuntu studio
<toenail> i dont know maybe im just getting to fustrated
<holstein> hey, took me a while
<holstein> there is nothing like JACK though
<holstein> i mean, i think there is a windows version
<holstein> BUT all the linux software just talks to JACK
<holstein> too easy
<toenail> as you can see its taken me a while to and im on step 2
<holstein> lol
<holstein> i spent more like 2 years dual booting ;)
<holstein> with a WUBI install
<holstein> trying to get the firepod to work at all
<holstein> trying linux in my spare time
<holstein> i had it on a laptop already
<holstein> that i was using for day to day stuff
<holstein> to get used to it
<toenail> yea thats the thing i like linux because its more stable but but have much freetime todo all this stuff just to get one device working
<holstein> you got it working now :)
<holstein> no drivers to install
<toenail> yea i think im just a retard with add
<toenail> ha
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> nah
<holstein> its challening for sure
<holstein> i remember when i wiped the studio machine
<holstein> i was running 64studio then
<holstein> felt great
<holstein> like i had bought a bunch of new stuff
<holstein> XP and cubase worked fine though
<holstein> i just wanted more functionality and options
<holstein> and the perfomance was better i thought
<holstein> with JACK
<toenail> yea im a big ediot though for running ubuntu 6.10 then going back into windows instead of just running ubuntu and figuring it out
<holstein> 6.10 was quite different
<holstein> old school :)
<toenail> yea that was about 5 years ago
<toenail> thats the last time i ran it
<toenail> i know i got something wrong though for the jack setup i got a screenshot
<toenail> im sending it to you now
<holstein> toenail: i'll try to get screenies of my setup for you next time im in the studio
<toenail> ok take a look at mine im sure you'll find something wrong thogh
<toenail> though*
<holstein> sure
<holstein> yeah, i can remember most of it
<toenail> ok im trying to send the file ; don't know if you see it
<holstein> OK
<holstein> OH
<holstein> yeah, you might have to pastebin it
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/
<holstein> if you dont mind
<holstein> im running on a server
<holstein> and i turned off DCC's
<toenail> no problem its a trojan anyways ha no here ya you go http://imagebin.org/123730
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> toenail: what is that hp icon?
<toenail> its for the printer its the only way i got it working hp printer
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i dont know what that 000a9 so on is all about
<toenail> audio 3 was input 8 (hense me calling its track 8) and audio 3 was track 2 really input 2 on the pod
<holstein> i dont have that
<toenail> hmm i also wondered if our looking input 1 & 2 are the same which it should be cause if i plug all 8 in then i'd assume that the track would be f--ed up
<holstein> i'll have to get some screens for you
<toenail> i think 00a9 is just the hardware address
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> but i dont have them
<toenail> weird
<holstein> toenail: is that an FP10?
<holstein> or an older firepod?
<toenail> miht be older i think
<toenail> night*
<holstein> suppose to be the same ive heard
<toenail> Might*
<holstein> yeah, thats what i got
<holstein> you might want to check
<holstein> next time your in windows
<holstein> and flash the firmware
<toenail> its got the 8 inputs in front then the midi in back
<toenail> i dont have windows installed anmore
<toenail> anymore*
<holstein> toenail: says 'firepod' on it?
<toenail> yea
<holstein> yeah, thats it
<holstein> the new ones say FP10
<toenail> oh ok
<holstein> there was a really good firmware update
<holstein> added some functionality
<toenail> in ubu studio
<toenail> ?
<holstein> the OS on the pod
<holstein> the firmware
<toenail> oh i have no idea on how to update it , yet my router is  different story
<toenail> more beer exiting the system be right back
<toenail> back
<holstein> i got distracted by http://www.presonus.com/news/press/Detail.aspx?NewsID=76
<holstein> trying to find the firmware updater
<holstein> i was going to see if it would run in wine
<toenail> ah so by a new one for the same price and send back the old one for a refund of 200
<holstein> old ad though
<toenail> yea
<holstein> and i dont think FFADO supports that one
<toenail> but basically spend 1000 and get a new one 200 refund
<toenail> yea probly not
<toenail> also as far as wine i don't have it installed
<toenail> you ever use Goldwave for windows its a real simple program but i've been using it for 10 years and its nice i ran it once with wine bu 6.10 and it didnt work but do you think theres a program like it now or you think it would work with this studio ubuntu version
<toenail> also good new no crashing yet on the system jacks been running the whole time thanks again
<holstein> is it like soundforge?
<holstein> like audacity?
<toenail> better then audiocity
<toenail> http://www.goldwave.com/
<holstein> there are a ton of editors
<holstein> http://www.renoise.com/ is a commercial one
<holstein> looks interesting
<holstein> i checked out the demo
<toenail> nevermind i found some stuff with wine and it
<holstein> yeah, wineHQ or whatever
<holstein> alright... V time
<holstein> i got disc 2 in the mail
<holstein> ...bbl
<ghostwheel> is there a vst enabled package of ardour floating around somewhere?
<ghostwheel> is there a vst enabled package of ardour floating around somewhere?
<domjohnson> Hello
<domjohnson> Anyone know any graphics tablets that are fully supported in Linux/Ubuntu/Ubuntu Studio?
<domjohnson> *Anyone know any A5 or bigger tablets that are fully supported in Linux and cost £250 or less?
<domjohnson> Are the trust tablets supported?
#ubuntustudio 2010-11-19
<Splashman> hi
<Splashman> i have problems with ffado
<Splashman> firewire ERR: Error creating FFADO streaming device
<Splashman> cannot load driver module firewire
<holstein> hey Splashman
<holstein> what firewire device?
<Splashman> focusrite pro 24
<holstein> AH
<holstein> i think you need a PPA for that
<holstein> let me look...
<Splashman> ive got the dsp but they say wht is currently working without
<Splashman> thank u very much
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~autostatic/+archive/ffado
<holstein> ^^ i think you need that
<Splashman> ive instaled the 2. 01 from sources
<holstein> i know Focusrite Saffire Pro 40 works with it
<Splashman> ive got the sme chipset
<Splashman> the dice II
<holstein> you can use http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<holstein> there is a PPA purge function
<holstein> Splashman: i have a presonus firepod
<holstein> when i first fire it up
<holstein> i run sudo qjackctl
<holstein> to troubleshoot permissions
<Splashman> i have tweak
<holstein> and make sure that its possible that the device will work
<Splashman> where imust look
<holstein> Splashman: in tweak ?
<Splashman> yes
<holstein> theres PPA purge in there somewhere
 * holstein looking...
<Splashman> the ppa purge
<holstein> Splashman: its in the 'Package Cleaner' section
<Splashman> i must reinstall
<holstein> "purge PPA's"
<Splashman> ive installed the ffado lib 2.01
<Splashman> is necessary reboot?
<holstein> i would think so
<holstein> at least loging out and back in prolly
<Splashman> i gonna see
<Splashman> i think is not working
<Splashman> holstein the light of sinc is off
<holstein> you got the red light
<holstein> OH
<holstein> i dont know about the lights on that unit actually
<Splashman> only no light
<holstein> Splashman: that is with the ffado from that PPA ?
<holstein> autostatics?
<Splashman> firewire ERR: Error creating FFADO streaming device
<Splashman> cannot load driver modul
<Splashman> from the sources
<holstein> Splashman: are you on 10.04?
<Splashman> yes
<Splashman> no
<Splashman> 10.10
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> that might be a problem
<holstein> Build from svn needed to get my Focusrite Saffire Pro 40 running. This is a svn checkout of the 2.x.0 branch, so NOT the 2.0.1 branch! This means my packages might not have support for the new FireWire (juju) stack, you need 2.0.1 for that
<holstein> ^^ from https://launchpad.net/~autostatic/+archive/ffado
<holstein> im not clear on what that means exactly
<holstein> if that means the 2.0.1 build should support your device
<Splashman> ive installed the 2.01 becose they put support extra for focusrite
<holstein> OR that the 2.x.0 verion in that PPA is the only one that'll work
<holstein> and it wont work with ubuntu 10.10
<holstein> which AFAIK has the juju stack
<holstein> Splashman: AH
<holstein> cool
<holstein> so dont worry with that PPA then
<holstein> Splashman: you using the firewire driver?
<holstein> in qjackctl?
<Splashman> if i have something else conected?
<holstein> and trying sudo qjackctl?
<holstein> try sudo qjackctl
<holstein> and hit start
<holstein> and http://paste.ubuntu.com/ me the errors
<Splashman> it opens
<holstein> opens and starts?
<Splashman> nope
<Splashman> only opens
<Splashman> hahaha
<holstein> what are the errors?
<holstein> in the message window?
<Splashman> Ubuntu Pastebin <http://paste.ubuntu.com/534169/>
<holstein> Splashman: where is that from?
<holstein> Splashman: in qjackctl under 'setup'
<Splashman> thats from the console
<holstein> uncheck that 'realtime' checkbox
<Splashman> nothing in the message window
<Splashman> in the setup tab is unchecked
<holstein> still no go?
<holstein> Splashman: if you like KDE
<holstein> check out KXstudio
<Splashman> kx studio?
<holstein> you might get the dev to add support for you :)
<holstein> for that device
<holstein> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> i use the PPA's from there
<holstein> but i dont like KDE
<Splashman> i just want sound
<holstein> Splashman: im going to give you a couple suggestions
<Splashman> even ive got the two moors installed
<holstein> #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> the ffado and/or ubuntustudio mailing lists
<holstein> and try and catch autostatic on here sometime
<Splashman> a lot of peolpe in that opensourse
<holstein> :)
#ubuntustudio 2010-11-20
<mynameisdeleted> ...
<holstein> morning :)
<mynameisdeleted> morning
<mynameisdeleted> I looked at sourceforges eos-movierec and tried it from my mac(also runs on linux and I have ubuntu machines)
<mynameisdeleted> it looks like full hd 1080p h264 stream studio quality over usb
<mynameisdeleted> at blu-ray datarate
<mynameisdeleted> much better than a real webcam
<mynameisdeleted> and I have it already for photography and recording videos to card
<mynameisdeleted> http://www.nsrfilms.com/images/5d_rig.jpg
<mynameisdeleted> like that setup
<mynameisdeleted> I was wondering if I could turn that into a webcam
<mynameisdeleted> or live streaming cam easilly
<mynameisdeleted> and if there were tools to support blue-screen and video path mixing live in ubuntu
<mynameisdeleted> I was also wondering about computer-controlled light dimmers
<mynameisdeleted> I like how jackd works
<mynameisdeleted> I'd like to mix live video with video-game/opengl program output
<holstein> i know green-screen is possible
<holstein> ive seen some examples
 * holstein is an audio guy
<mynameisdeleted> you have a source code example of live greenscreen from "webcam"?
<holstein> i dont know about that hardware
<holstein> BUT if its USB
<holstein> plug it in
<holstein> and see :)
<mynameisdeleted> it appears to be a digital camera
<mynameisdeleted> but that software can capture a live h264 stream in linux
<holstein> mynameisdeleted: i have seen sample videos
<holstein> made with linux
<holstein> ubuntustudio
<mynameisdeleted> I'm thinking live
<holstein> using green screen
<holstein> im not sure about h.264
<holstein> i think thats an option though
<holstein> depends on the application i suppose
<mynameisdeleted> pipe to mencoder for new format
<mynameisdeleted> mencoder can pipe from most file pipes
<mynameisdeleted> and wtih 4 ghz overclocked i7
<mynameisdeleted> you can convert real time
<mynameisdeleted> without multithread
<mynameisdeleted> with it it works better I think
<mynameisdeleted> for live video I think 6 thread 4ghz is good enough
<mynameisdeleted> or 6 core 12 thread
<mynameisdeleted> maybe dual xeon 4-core
<mynameisdeleted> beyond that .... if you need more cpu get more boxes
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> for live streaming
<holstein> h.264 is probably over kill
<holstein> it seems to be quite lean
<mynameisdeleted> I'd want blu-ray quality live streaming that can have 1 stream sent to tv station over internet
<holstein> BUT we got folks with some funky internet still
<mynameisdeleted> I have 45mbps upload
<holstein> sure *you* do
<holstein> but i have 10 down
<mynameisdeleted> I have 45/45
<mynameisdeleted> I love it
<holstein> and thats pretty high for around here
<mynameisdeleted> 4ms ping time to yahoo
<mynameisdeleted> there are a few parts of country where they sell gigabit internet to house
<holstein> most in my neighborhood have DSL
<holstein> 1.5mb/s down
<mynameisdeleted> for 350 USD a month
<holstein> ;)
<holstein> seems like youtube has or had a quailty button
<holstein> i think if i did video streaming
<holstein> i would use something like youtube
<holstein> unless it had to be live or on my local net
<mynameisdeleted> I also have cell-phone internet iwth 5mbps upload
<mynameisdeleted> and about 80-100ms ping
<mynameisdeleted> was wondering how good 1080p video could look over 4g
<mynameisdeleted> I think its better than live satelite
<holstein> you and 3 other people world wide can enjoy it ;)
<mynameisdeleted> yeah... many satelite broadcast trucks have under 1mbps
<mynameisdeleted> so I'd have better mobiel hd than the tv station trucks
<holstein> personally, im just fine with the quality
<holstein> i want content
<virtu> hi 4 all
<virtu> was away
<holstein> its 2010, and i have to wait on a plastic circle to come in the mail to watch 'dexter'
<holstein> virtu: hey :)
<virtu> Hi holstein, how are you holstein?
<holstein> not bad at all
<virtu> nice... =)
<holstein> i started a theory blog last nite :)
<holstein> http://holstein-theoryninja.blogspot.com/
<mynameisdeleted> so my home ubuntu cluster has 20 cores and 30GB ram over gigabit ethernet
<virtu> let me see it
<mynameisdeleted> so that can hanle green-screen and mixing in 3d graphics
<holstein> mynameisdeleted: :)
<holstein> the guy i saw doing it had a p4 i think ;)
<holstein> so that should do the job well
<virtu> nice blog... very clean and objetctive
<mynameisdeleted> and private t3 can distribute to limited number of viewers blu-ray content
<mynameisdeleted> if I need more I upload to a datacenter to re-distribute
<holstein> virtu: thank-ya :)
<holstein> i go on and on about that in #music-theory
<holstein> now i can just drop that link
<mynameisdeleted> I got 6 local bands willing to do live broadcasts and wanting me to do video recordings fo their concerts
<mynameisdeleted> plan on making music videso too
<holstein> thats great
<mynameisdeleted> kdenlive is the best tool for editing?
<holstein> mynameisdeleted: i would hit up the email list
<holstein> i tried several
<holstein> and i forget which one i landed on
<mynameisdeleted> my macbook has finalcut pro but that is inefficient compared to kdenlive and my ubuntu boxes are much faster
<holstein> ive used avidmuex before
<holstein> yeah, i suppose final-cut is just stupid simple or something
<mynameisdeleted> imovie is
<holstein> OH, and it has the apple on it
<mynameisdeleted> finalcut is a pro level tool
<mynameisdeleted> hbo uses finalcut with $40k video rigs
<mynameisdeleted> or more
<holstein> thats what they use around here
<holstein> we have a local station
<mynameisdeleted> and all their shows take multiple computers overnight
<holstein> and they have final cut rigs
<mynameisdeleted> I'd like a jackd equivelant for video to become a linux standard
<mynameisdeleted> most professional audio software for linux uses jack
<mynameisdeleted> and can be routed however
<holstein> yup
<holstein> handy
<mynameisdeleted> I set all audio outputs to use jack as backend
<holstein> falktx is doing some great work with KXstudio
<mynameisdeleted> so I have full control of all sound on all programs
<holstein> jack was auto starting for a while
<holstein> i think it still is
<holstein> you login, and JACK is up and running :)
<mynameisdeleted> if I make mod to that(I have my own jack autostart and config scripts)
<mynameisdeleted> I'll make a video pipe program
<mynameisdeleted> that has green-screen and blue-screen plugin
<mynameisdeleted> and can use blu-ray, dvd, webcam, a program window or anythign like that for video
<mynameisdeleted> that can be routed
<mynameisdeleted> if I get somethign very primitive that organizes that and lets me have mplayer module for conversion
<mynameisdeleted> and video streaming output control nicely
<mynameisdeleted> and mix 2 video streams and bluescreenfor start
<mynameisdeleted> and can appear to be a webcam device for anythign that requires a "webcam"
<mynameisdeleted> I guess there is a fork of jakcd that can route video
<mynameisdeleted> but no programs for it
<holstein> not that i know of
<mynameisdeleted> and handling bw is much more critical
<holstein> you should query the email list though
<holstein> and see
<holstein> i dont do video
<holstein> well, very rarely
<holstein> BBL...
<virtu> it's not easy play dream theater on piano
<holstein> is that a tune?
<holstein> http://www.dreamtheater.net/ ??
<virtu> dream theater? a band[
<virtu> a band.. a great band
<virtu> =)
<virtu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opq72hDWHt4 this one I am trying
<holstein> hey http://www.dreamtheater.net/disco_books.php
<holstein> thats pretty cool
<mynameisdeleted> hows 15C/59F for a cpu core temp?
<virtu> http://www.dreamtheater.net/disco_books.php?s=sfam this album is great
<mynameisdeleted> does that make the case 10C/50F?
<mynameisdeleted> and the refrigerated fluid?
<virtu> but hat music boot is only for guitar
<mynameisdeleted> (liquid refrigerator cooled at 4 ghz)
<virtu> 15c for a cpu core temp I think its nice
<holstein> you could get by playing G F# D in the right hand
<holstein> and playing the bass notes with the left
<holstein> in ocvates
<virtu> I got the piano sheet holstein
<virtu> now, just have to pratice
<holstein> sure
<holstein> im just saying that would be a simplificationa
<virtu> but you are right... all music is on G F# D
<holstein> im just saying that would be a simplification *
<virtu> sure =)
<virtu> there are some measures that I dont play all notes... just the ones that sound great and easy to play...
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> you can put them in later :)
<holstein> if you want
<virtu> after that, when my hands are already trained..
<virtu> that what I was writing =D
<virtu> I set my piano to a pop piano sound and insert a litlle delay
<virtu> rock piano is the sound that I set
<holstein> i have a rock piano ;)
<holstein> old CP-80
<holstein> yamaha electric grand
<virtu> it sounds very near with Jordan Rudess keyboard
<virtu> Jordan Rudess a.k.a Dream Theater keyboarder
<virtu_OFF> have to go
<virtu_OFF> bye for all
<virtu_OFF> nice weekend
<ventrik> Has Wacom ever come back?
<holstein> ventrik: hmmm
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> i have an old white wacom
<holstein> and i tested it with lucid
<holstein> seemed like it worked
<ventrik> No
<ventrik> I meant the user
<ventrik> lol
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> nah, havent seen Wacom ;)
<mugwort13> what kind of program would someone use the make a keyboard controller make sounds like a keyboard one would buy?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> what are you looking for?
<holstein> a software synthesiser?
<holstein> you can control with a MIDI controller?
<mugwort13> Yes, I believe so
<holstein> any idea what kind of sounds you are looking for?
<holstein> anyways...
<holstein> there are soundfont players
<holstein> and im less familiar with the other kind
<holstein> gigasampler?
<mugwort13> any sounds, really.  I have a radium 61 that is collecting dust.
<holstein> there are standalone synths
<holstein> yoshimi
<holstein> hexter
<holstein> several that are organs...
<holstein> dssi plugins too
<mugwort13> thanks
<holstein> mugwort13: i...'
<holstein> hmmm
<virtu> I am back
<virtu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-KLzb_yIxc
#ubuntustudio 2010-11-21
<virtu> 9,99U$ morphiz
<virtu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqmWthECZq0
<virtu> this second one has its value
<holstein>  /away
<rebirth> anyone know any good effects to use on vocals that are subtle in audacity?
<minedmind> hey, I'm truing to install ubuntu studio on a new computer. First it couldn't install grub. So i grabbed a new dvd just to try. Now it doesn't even boot on the dvd player...
<ScottL> minedmind, which image are you downloading?  is it 10.10 or 11.04?
<holstein> minedmind: i would suggest getting a live CD
<holstein> ubuntu live CD
<holstein> and maybe doing some hardware testing as well
<holstein> i think we would need to know what the error was when grub failed to install
<holstein> ALSO, just because of how challenging some graphics cards can be
<holstein> i think its helpful to get to the desktop using a live CD
<holstein> ScottL: OH
<holstein> good poing
<holstein> point*
<holstein> 11.04 would still be having some issues
<virtu> hi holstein, remember that I was praticing a song from Dream Theater?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> hows that coming?
<virtu> still praticing, BUT...
<holstein> G F# D
<holstein> or something like that
<virtu> getting some idea from that piece and listening to Hollowglass from Liquid Tension Experiment I am doing a mix that is sounding very great
<virtu> G F# D yes =)
<holstein> AH
<holstein> virtu: awesome
<holstein> its good to have some reference tracks :)
<virtu> now... try D G F# G D higher
<virtu> so play around then get down to G C B C E
<virtu> holstein, hollowglass from LTE remembers me a song from Queen...
<virtu> after setting a nice melody dor right hand... I will work on left hand...
<virtu> set a piano sound with a little delay and voi-la
<holstein> :/
<holstein> i thought i had a chart scanned that i was looking for
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> i got a tune like that
<holstein> well, several
<holstein> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/early%20autumn%20rain.mp3
<virtu> let me see
<holstein> with some minimalism going on
<virtu> or listen
<holstein> you might like http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/charts/C/whisper.pdf
<virtu> chrome dont working here to play sound files from url =/
<holstein> virtu: oggs seem to play in the browser for me
<holstein> i cant remember why that needed to me an MP3
<virtu> let's try whisper here... hold a second
<holstein> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/for%20ron/Rhizome/09%20-%20Whisper.mp3
<holstein> ^^ thats the only recording of it i have handy
<virtu> hmm... you gave me an idea =P
<virtu> your record are in bass... a main line in bass
<virtu> maybe I'll can set some piano riffs
<virtu> and try to put together
<virtu> next week I believe that my audio interface arrives here...
<holstein> thats from a 2 bass thing i did with a great bass player near me
<holstein> http://www.notreble.com/buzz/2010/03/03/new-release-from-ron-brendle-and-mike-holstein-rhizome/
<holstein> virtu: COOL
<virtu> with that I can get a better record quality
<virtu> then.... just need compose a nice piano riff... that matchs your line
<virtu> record it, normalize the volume then put together in time
<virtu> take some pictures from where I play at home
<virtu> http://b.imagehost.org/0620/DSC_3286.jpg
<holstein> nice :)
<virtu> easy to play and check computer
<holstein> i had a house guest last nite
<holstein> and the studio is the guest quarters
<holstein> SO this is my temporary setup for podcasting
<virtu> =) nice place to play around =D
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/124175
<virtu> relaxing place
<virtu> =P
<holstein> hehe
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, \o/
<EngSkeeter> eae
<EngSkeeter> rsrs
<peregrinator_six> EngSkeeter, eu cheguei 1º xP
<EngSkeeter> kkkk
<ventrik> My desktop is so messt
<ventrik> messy even.
<ventrik> http://lulzimg.com/i9/4b5c5e7c.jpg
<ventrik> Lmfao
<ventrik> This is after I clean it
<peregrinator_six> virtu, \o/
<virtu> always here
<virtu> =)
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<virtu> anyone if ubuntu studio 10.10?
<ScottL> virtu, was that screenshot of a windows desktop?
<virtu> what ScottL?
<virtu> sorry, what screenshot?
<ScottL> virtu, you posted an image:  http://lulzimg.com/i9/4b5c5e7c.jpg
<ScottL> oh sorry
<virtu> let me see
<ScottL> wasn't you, was ventrik
<virtu> ahh ok... but by the way.. it is a w7 shot
#ubuntustudio 2011-11-14
<benlebovitz> hi out there... does anyone have a PreSonus AudioBox?  I'm trying to get one to work right now on 11.10
<benlebovitz> 64 bit...
<Lehthanis> hey all!
<Lehthanis>  got a gnome themes question
<Lehthanis> I can't figure out how to install them lol
<Lehthanis> and I think its because I might be downloading the wrong things
<Lehthanis> I keep seeing gtk and metacity...and I'm not sure what that refers to
<Lehthanis> Is it ok to upgrade to 11.10 through upgrade manager or do I need to do a complete reinstall of Ubuntu Studio to get that upgrade?
<Mckbrother> Hey, I've got a question
<holstein> Mckbrother: well... i have no idea why im up and my computer was still on, but just ask
<Mckbrother> Haha ok :D I want to install UbuntuStudio, is there a possibility to install UbuntuStudio in the terminal of the normal Ubuntu? I've running Ubuntu on my notebook and don't want to remove it first. Is it possible or not?
<holstein> Mckbrother: ubuntustudio = ubuntu
<holstein> pretty much
<holstein> so, you dont need to install ubuntustudio
<holstein> you can open up a package manager and search ubuntustudio
<holstein> from the terminal... you can run
<holstein> apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<holstein> there are some meta packages that pull in various sets of packages
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<Mckbrother> Ok. Thannk. I will try it :)
<holstein> personally, i would just pull in ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video and ubuntustudio-menu
<holstein> but... you dont need to use these metas even
<holstein> you can just install what you like... JACK, ardour, hydrogen... whatever
<Mckbrother> Ok.
<Mckbrother> I will try it and if there are any questions I will come back.
<Mckbrother> Thanks very much :)
<Mckbrother> Hello again.
<Mckbrother> I've installed UbuntuStudio on my notebook but there is XFCE now as desktop enviroment. How do I make my UbuntuStudio looking like the UbuntuStudio on the Screenshots at http://ubuntustudio.org
<Mckbrother> ?
<astraljava> Mckbrother: Well, you can't. GNOME 2 isn't in the repos anymore, so either you will have to use an older release, or deal with the change.
<Mckbrother> Hm.
<Mckbrother> Is there a tutorial for using an older release, or could you explain me how I can do so?
<astraljava> Lucid (10.04) is still supported for 1½ years, and 10.10 almost a year still.
<Mckbrother> Ok
<Mckbrother> Oh sorry :D
<astraljava> It's like installing any other distro.
<astraljava> But you can't downgrade, sorry.
<Mckbrother> How ?
<Mckbrother> How do I downgrade? I dont want to install it again..
<astraljava> I just said you can't.
<astraljava> Debian doesn't provide such a functionality.
<Mckbrother> Oh sorry, I read 'you can' :D
<Mckbrother> Ok so in  10.04 it looks like the screenshots ?
<astraljava> Almost, but there's an additional t there, that makes all the difference.
<Mckbrother> Haha
<astraljava> Possibly. I'm not sure which release those are from.
<Mckbrother> Ok
<astraljava> But up until 11.04 we used GNOME 2.
<astraljava> Just switched to XFCE on 11.10, cause we wanted to gain experience for 12.04, as it's an LTS release.
<Mckbrother> So I can use 11.04 ?
<astraljava> Yes, you can. Sorry, I accidentally left it out there in the list earlier.
<Mckbrother> Hm. I think that design is an important part for an audio, video and graphic distribution.
<astraljava> It will be supported until October of 2012.
<Mckbrother> Ok.
<astraljava> Design? Which design?
<Mckbrother> No design in general. Sorry for my bad english, I'm german :D
<Mckbrother> I mean the appearance
<Mckbrother> .
<astraljava> Ok. Nevermind about english. I'm a finn.
<Mckbrother> :) Like Linus :)
<astraljava> Yes, well you can have a chat about the appearance on ubuntu-studio-devel@lists.ubuntu.com, and offer your views and opinions.
<astraljava> The current release isn't tuned appearance-wise at all, so there's a lot to be done.
<Mckbrother> Ok. In one year, I will begin to learn 'information science technician specialising in application development'
<Mckbrother> Which programming language do I need to know if I want to support the developing team of UbuntuStudio ?
<astraljava> Well, we're mostly not dealing with any in particular. Shell scripting is essential in maintaining a distro. But most used programming languages include Python, C and C++. Perl wouldn't hurt, some apps are written in C# (using Mono), and obviously some are Java apps.
<astraljava> If you wanna get into application development, you should look into the development frameworks; GTK+ and Qt.
<Mckbrother> Sounds good, I will learn C, C# and C++ in my education. At the moment I learn Java at school.
<Mckbrother> Ok
<Mckbrother> So thanks a lot :) Maybe we develop together in a few years :D
<astraljava> Looking forward to it.
<Mckbrother> Bye
<astraljava> Bye now.
<jfb86> hello
<holstein> jfb86: o/
<jfb86> holstein: yo ! :)
<pitchoilcan> ITM
<pitchoilcan> is webgui stable on ubuntustudio 11?
<jfb86> yes it is
<jfb86> i'm on 11.04 with no pbs
<holstein> pitchoilcan: 11.04?
<holstein> 11.10?
<pitchoilcan> correct
<holstein> theres not reason to expect an unrelated package like that to behave any differently in ubuntustudio than ubuntu
<holstein> pitchoilcan: so, 11.04 or 11.10?
<holstein> or both?
<pitchoilcan> 11,04
<holstein> eitherway, it'll be the same in ubuntustudio as ubuntu
<holstein> we dont have anything to do with that package (we = ubuntustudio)
<pitchoilcan> I installed the package from the synaptic repo but I don't know how to link the install directory to my web server root
<holstein> pitchoilcan: try connecting via the local machine
<holstein> to make sure its not a connection issue
<pitchoilcan> I had the same problem with ampache and fixed it with : sudo ln -s /usr/share/ampache/www/ /var/www/ampache
<pitchoilcan>  do I have to do something simular with webgui?
<holstein> i am not familiar with installing webgui
<holstein> i have only used it with turnkey linux machines
<holstein> http://www.turnkeylinux.org/
<holstein> ^^ those are ubuntu based, and run live... you could fire one up and poke around
<holstein> again... try accessing it locally to make sure its not something with the network
<holstein> not sure why you need it on a box running X though
<holstein> pitchoilcan: i would look for a config file as well
<holstein> make sure you are trying the proper port
<holstein> maybe http://localhost:443/ ??
<holstein> not sure
<pitchoilcan> thanks nonetheless
<pitchoilcan> I guess I'll have to make do with drupal and ampache
<pitchoilcan> or maybe wordpress
<pitchoilcan> http://www.molecularsciences.org/articles/installing_mahara_on_ubuntu_linux
<holstein> ?
<holstein> maybe we are not communicating about the same thing
<holstein> i would suggest downloading one of those virtual appliances
<holstein> webgui is *not* a CMS
<tlm> Any chance for Mate desktop in 12.04?
<astraljava> tlm: What's that?
<tlm> astraljava it's a fork of Gnome2, theres a ppa for it right now
<astraljava> tlm: Well, I suppose it could get in, but I doubt we will take it into official use.
<Mckbrother> Hello.
<Mckbrother> I've installed UbuntuStudio 11.04 now, and now, I want to make my login screen looking like this one: http://ubuntustudio.org/files/US3.png
<Mckbrother> I found this Topic in a forum, the background image is now set, but how do I change the rest? http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=ubuntu%20studio%20login%20screen%20theme&source=web&cd=8&ved=0CGMQFjAH&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1604399&ei=qZPBTr-yLdDNsgbp3KHMAw&usg=AFQjCNFirjEl_k6Kv_jDnh-c2o7xS5oHww&sig2=VfOt4-lf4nwT233UU3m7mA&cad=rja
<Mckbrother> Sorry, this link is better: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604399
<altice> Mckbrother: install ubuntu-tweak
<altice> makes changing the login screen a snap
<Mckbrother> ok
<Mckbrother> Simply install it with apt-get ?
<altice> yea
<altice> should be in the repo
<altice> I may be spelling it wrong tho, h/o
<altice> no, I was right, just as I spelled it
<Mckbrother> Hm.
<Mckbrother> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak ?
<altice> yea
<Mckbrother> Is not possible
<altice> does it not show up in the repo?
<altice> might need to add the ppa then
<Mckbrother> Could not be found.
<altice> google ubuntu-tweak
<altice> add the ppa
<Mckbrother> ok
<altice> then should show up in the repo
<Mckbrother> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/downloads/
<Mckbrother> I try it like here
<Mckbrother> with
<Mckbrother>  add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<altice> yep
<altice> now 'sudo apti-get update'
<altice> apt-get
<altice> sry
<Mckbrother> ok
<Mckbrother> ah
<Mckbrother> sorry I'm new..
<altice> no worries
<altice> I've only been using linux for a year, learning curve is steep and quick
<Mckbrother> Now he found it :)
<altice> excellent
<Mckbrother> So i run the program
<altice> yea, that tweak GUI allows you to do a lot of things all in one prog
<altice> yes
<Mckbrother> ok
<Mckbrother> and with this I can make it looking like the picture?
<altice> you have to have the background picture first
<altice> but yes
<altice> it is under the "startup" section, and then "login settings" - all this inside ubuntu-tweak
<Mckbrother> ok
<altice> then click 'unlock' on the bottom right
<altice> and then you can change the login background
<Mckbrother> i did.
<Mckbrother> There was the picture with the brushes already.
<altice> okay
<altice> did I mis-understand your question?
<Mckbrother> Hm.
<Mckbrother> I want the long Bar for logging in
<altice> did you try this yet? "sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow"
<Mckbrother> Yes.
<Mckbrother> I only could set the background image
<altice> let me play with it a sec
<altice> brb
<Mckbrother> ok
<Mckbrother> Is there somebody else who could help me?
<altice> okay
<altice> Mckbrother
<altice> I see what they are talking about
<altice> it looks like you need to have the "theme" installed first before doing that
<altice> so find a clear/transparent theme
<Mckbrother> which theme
<Mckbrother> ok
<Mckbrother> where culd I find it ?
<benlebovitz_> hi!  Does anyone out there know how to configure a PreSonus AudioBox 22vsl?
<benlebovitz_> usb audio box...
<altice> okay
<altice> follow this Mckbrother
<altice> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1333683
<Mckbrother> Ok, I will read it.
<altice> you don't need to get the theme
<Mckbrother> Ok+
<Mckbrother> hm
<Mckbrother> the directory /usr/share/images/xsplash don't exists
<Mckbrother> should I create it ?
<Mckbrother> Or what should I do now ?
<Mckbrother> Sorry, my internet connection got lost.
<Mckbrother> altice already here?
<altice> hey yea sry
<altice> cooking dinner
<Mckbrother> oh sorry
<altice> umm hmm
<altice> xsplash
<altice> I'm assuming that is expecting that you have images already there
<altice> there may be packages you can load to get more desktop themes, customization stuff, etc.
<altice> brb
<Mckbrother> ok
<altice> reading further, what does it expect to use the "xslpashes" folder for?
<altice> that's what you need to determine
<Mckbrother> hm. i should copy the background image in this folder
<altice> if that's where it expects the images your looking for then it's important, if you do nothing with that folder later on, then idk? try skipping
<altice> okay
<Mckbrother> Ok, sorry but I really have to sleep. Here in germany, it are 15 minutes to 1am and I write me geography exams in a few hours. Thanks very much.
<Mckbrother> Are you also tomorrow in the irc, altice?
<Mckbrother> So, I will not shut down my notebook, write, if you want, I will answer tomorrow ;) Thanks alot, see you soon :)
<altice> okay, sorry, yea I can be on here tomorrow
<altice> got busy, can't put full attention to this, I'll read the tutorial tomorrow and be ready for questions after
#ubuntustudio 2011-11-15
<Lehthanis> Hey all.  Is it ok to upgrade to 11.10 through the update manager or will it break the Ubuntu Studio specific things?
<astraljava> Lehthanis: It shouldn't break anything, but sometimes something weird happens when dist-upgrading. But generally, you should be good to go.
<astraljava> Lehthanis: What I'm trying to say, is do backups.
<Lehthanis> gotcha...also...I'm getting random freezes...lockups that require hard reboot.  Any way to trouble shoot those?
<Lehthanis> I'm currently watching a tail -f of my kernel.log
<Lehthanis> kern.log I mean...also Xorg.0.log
#ubuntustudio 2011-11-16
<jfb86> hi
<jfb86> nobody alive?
<UrielCorinthian> Okay, whoa... What on earth happened...? I just finished installing Ubuntu Studio 11.10 and it's like the ugliest thing I've ever seen... What happened to the splash screen? Why do I have an XFCE system rather than GNOME...? What on Earth is going on?
<UrielCorinthian> Is it supposed to be like this, or did something go wrong with my installation? I really wasn't expecting this...
<UrielCorinthian> Okay... Just found the explanation of the XFCE...
<UrielCorinthian> Wow... Still slightly in shock though, I must say...
<morteng> hello world!
<holstein> morteng: o/
<morteng> hi hi, I'm back
<morteng> quit
#ubuntustudio 2011-11-17
<treenester> how do i uninstall kxstudio?
<holstein> treenester: hey
<holstein> you just format the drive
<holstein> if you mean, you have upgraded to kx pacakges and would like to downgrade, try ppa purge
<treenester> example?
<holstein> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/ppa-purge-added-to-official-ubuntu-1010.html
<treenester> thanks
#ubuntustudio 2011-11-18
<ScottL> holstein, you are a man of knowledge unparalleled :)
<holstein> ScottL: or luck and google-fu ;)
<Submarine> Hi there.
<Submarine> Is it me, or is Rosegarden incapable of realtime mixing with external apps (e.g. Hydrogen etc.)?
#ubuntustudio 2011-11-19
<olive> salut
<olive> quelqu'un s'y connait un peu en son, et saurait m'aider à traiter correctement des enregistrements de conférences (ubuntu party) ?
<olive> j'ai déjà manipulé sox avec noiseprof et noisered
<olive> mais du coup, la voix est légèrement déformée (mais je n'ai pas le vocabulaire)
<olive> avant : http://medias.ubuntu-paris.org/videos/ubuntu-party-paris-2011-11-13_neutralite-du-net-definitions-enjeux_benjamin-bayart.audio.ogg
<olive> après : http://medias.ubuntu-paris.org/videos/ubuntu-party-paris-2011-11-13_neutralite-du-net-definitions-enjeux_benjamin-bayart/files/ubuntu-party-paris-2011-11-13_neutralite-du-net-definitions-enjeux_benjamin-bayart.audio.ogg
<holstein> olive: maybe try #ubuntu-fr :)
<olive> oh sorry. I did not pay attention to the language to use. :/
<olive> my probleme in not Ubuntu specific
<olive> it's about audio and sox utility
<olive> I don't known where to ask
<holstein> olive: you can ask here
<holstein> you can ask in #opensourcemusicians
<olive> thanks
<Submarine> olive, the goal is to remove noise?
<olive> yes
<olive> I recorded a few tens of conferences whose sound is bad. I deleted the noise with sox (noiseprof & noisered). But the voice is distorted.
<olive> (I asked #opensourcemusicians)
<olive> I'll try with reverse reverb.
<holstein> you'll just have to play with it
<holstein> i would expect mixed results
<holstein> you'll probably get something you will tolerate rather than magic
<holstein> try audacity as well... nice noise removal tools in there
<olive> yes audacity... very good software.
<olive> but a have tens of audio and no time :/
<holstein> sure
<olive> I love automatisation
<holstein> what im suggesting is that you more find a method with audacity
<olive> ok
<olive> I'll try :)
<holstein> assuming you can find soemthing that works well
<holstein> i wouldnt expect anything you run in batch like that that will work for all
<holstein> equally
<holstein> theres a reason why pros charge $80/hour to do this kind of work
<olive> I see :)
<olive> I'm not looking for professional results. This work is for ubuntu-fr locoteam who does not have much money
<holstein> then i say, run thes script and enjoy what you got :)
<holstein> its not going to be perfect
<olive> And for all ubuntu community if somebody translate :)
<holstein> theres always a compromise when the source is not ideal
#ubuntustudio 2011-11-20
<xSmurf> hey all, I'm trying to get an Edirol FA66 working and not getting much luck
<xSmurf> (to be honest under straight ubuntu not the studio version)
<xSmurf> is it supposed to just show up in Pulseaudio??
<holstein> xSmurf: looks like it works out of the box
<holstein> http://www.ffado.org/?q=node/12
<holstein> probably want to get used to using JACK
<xSmurf> I'd really rather avoid using jack
<holstein> http://jackaudio.org/
<holstein> xSmurf: cool
<holstein> good luck with firewire and pulse
<xSmurf> so the drivers are jack only or should it show up in alsa??
<holstein> ive never heard of that, nor cared to try
<holstein> xSmurf: the driver is the ffado firwire driver
<xSmurf> yeah I saw that
<holstein> thats the driver that'll "just work"
<xSmurf> errr yeah my bad, ffado-mixer now sees the card
<holstein> yup :)
<holstein> not sure what is going on
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975640
<holstein> ^^ makes me think you need JACK to use the FFADO driver and communicate with pulse
<holstein> try #opensourcemusicians
<xSmurf> yeah all I see now indicates that
<xSmurf> or indicates no one took the time to write drivers for alsa or pulse :/
<holstein> yeah, and why bother?
<holstein> i mean, for comsumer level work, you wont know the difference
<holstein> i think most assume you would want JACK
<holstein> OR, you'll just be playing mp3's ;)
<xSmurf> depends what your needs are
<xSmurf> I don't need JACK and I need super clean audio IOs
<xSmurf> I do radio stuff, nothing to do with music
<holstein> sure... but, if you need clean balanced in's, i think its safe to assume you want to route to something other than pulse
<xSmurf> why so?
<holstein> other than getting out of the box
<holstein> i mean... you get a nice clean signal for a balanced input to skype?
<xSmurf> to GNURadio...
<holstein> i guess thats plausible
<holstein> they dont support JACK?
<holstein> you can do pulse to JACK easy enough
<xSmurf> they might
<xSmurf> but I don't need jack...
<holstein> sure
<xSmurf> anyway
<holstein> i agrue that you dont need that edirol
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> you should be able to use it as you want
<xSmurf> I have my answer, I hope someday someone will take the time to write native drivers for alsa or pulse and I'll be a happy camper
<holstein> its just going to be while til those alsa firewire drivers get working... AGAIK
<holstein> AFAIK*
<xSmurf> holstein: what would I use instead??
<holstein> the internal card?
<xSmurf> haha
<holstein> anything
<holstein> whatever you got
<xSmurf> I'm doing signal analysis...
<xSmurf> internal cards are full of noise, horrible
<holstein> i do not understand why you would not want JACK for that... but to each his/her own
<holstein> seems like just the thing
<xSmurf> but I'm not using it right now and I'm very happy without it
<xSmurf> (when using the shitty internal sound card)
<xSmurf> pulse does all I need it to
<xSmurf> except support for a proper audio device
<xSmurf> pulse is out of the box, so that's nice
<holstein> alsa does not yet support your device
<holstein> JACK is 'out of the box' as well
<holstein> KXstudio was a distro that had it running at login
<holstein> now,the dev just gives us PPA's for ubuntu
<holstein> anyways... those drivers are coming
<xSmurf> as I mentioned, I'm not running ubuntustudio, I just figured (rightly) you guys would be the most informed on the topic
<xSmurf> well, good to know :)
<xSmurf> count me in for the list of people who actually want those :p
<xSmurf> (to each is own ;)
<holstein> https://ieee1394.wiki.kernel.org/articles/o/u/t/Out-of-tree_Kernel_Drivers_7ef1.html
<xSmurf> interesting
<xSmurf> fireworks, an audio driver with ALSA interface for Echo Audio, Gibson, and Mackie Onyx FireWire devices, currently in development
<xSmurf> no edirol though
<xSmurf> oh well
<xSmurf> to be fair the card is not even mine so very little fuck is given ;)
<xSmurf> but would have been nice to borrow
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-12
<yote> Im using ubuntustudio 12.10, how do i undo encrypting my home directory and encrypting my whole drive.
<yote> I think that might help. I can't seem to play a number of video files on any of the video players. Some times I have to htop to get the process number and kill the process.
<xnox> yote: do you need to type your password at boot very early? or only at user login prompt? (are you suing LUKS and/or ecryptfs)?
<yote> i think the name is sda_crypt or something. when i first stated the whole thing the directions said something about passphrase. after that password I enter a login pw.
<xnox> yote: re-install, it's not easy to disable luks encryption (full disk).
<xnox> yote: e.g. all of the system data & user data is encrypted. you can do it: resize the filesystem, then resize lvm snapshot, then resize lvm vg group, then resize luks, move data to the encrypted have, and scale again. but it's pain.
<xnox> yote: intead do a backup and reinstall if you no longer want full-disk encryption.
<xnox> yote: disabling the ecryptfs aka "encrypt my home directory" is easier (no re-partitioning involved) but you still need to have the same amount of disk space available.
<xnox> potentially your troubles are because of double encryption.
<xnox> yote: is it still a problem if you play video from /var/tmp ?
<xnox> in that case disabling encryptfs alone might be enough.
<yote> to do that should  should i move some videos to that dir and play from there?
<yote> how do I disable the passphrase encryption and home directory encryption.
<yote> through some menu if any. hopefully.
<yote> playing the movies dose not work throuh var/temp either.
<yote> thanks man. will try the resize first.
<studio-user647> hi
<studio-user647> i need some help please
<yote> what haps
<yote> you just ask the question man.
<wisesito> Buenas tardes.
<Sakrecoer> muy buenas.
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-13
<JeffryToobz> I tried to install Ubuntu Studio via wine but it installs regular Ubuntu... how come?
<jnbek> wait, what?
<JeffryToobz> ur
<jnbek> why via Wine??! o_O
<JeffryToobz> via wubi*
<jnbek> k, whew
<jnbek> you can get ubuntustudio by running: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio # iirc
<JeffryToobz> Pretty pointless to download and burn the studio iso then
<jnbek> agreed, but...
<jnbek> why did u use wubi?
<jnbek> why not just boot the DVD and run the installer?
<JeffryToobz> I've had bad experiences with partioning
<JeffryToobz> So, jnbek
<JeffryToobz> Can I also install studio from Mint?
<jnbek> I'm going to say: it's possible that it could work, however, I do not know for sure and I'm confident that if the operation succeeded, it would likely have alot of problems,
<zequence> wubi isn't enabled to install Ubuntu Studio. But, it seems we have people who would wish for that to be so
<XRS1> no wubi 4 studio?
<holstein> zequence: should be able to
<holstein> i'll try and test it.. but you should be able to have the ubuntustudio or whatever iso in the same directory as wubi.exe
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-14
<zequence> holstein: Someone said you need to enable that in wubi source
<holstein> zequence: someone official? i'll just test it, and report back
<zequence> holstein: I don't know the specifics. I think I added a workitem for this for this cycle
<zequence> I know some people would rather not enable it, but my view is that if it's a technical possibility, and it works, we should support it
<zequence> If there are any downsides with it, we should be open about them
<zequence> I know much too little about wubi. Seems to have worked ok for me, but I haven't tried running Ubuntu Studio from an install like that
<peppe_> ciao a tutti
<peppe_> ho un problema a configurare la scheda audio
<peppe_> è una creative audigy 2 zs
<peppe_> e praticamente non mi riconosce le entrate
<peppe_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<peppe_> come faccio ad avere un invito sul canale ubuntu-studio?
<GridCube> !it | peppe_
<ubottu> peppe_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<GridCube> :)
<peppe_> ok sorry :)
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-15
<IndigentToad_> Howdy
<IndigentToad_> Does anyone have experience with the Lexicon USB interfaces?
<IndigentToad_> Anyone alive tonight?
<len-dt> IndigentToad_,  I don't know except what I can google.
<IndigentToad_> len-dt - are you refering to Lexicon or your existance? LOL
<len-dt> The lex
<len-dt> lexicon has been around much longer than computer audio...
<len-dt> Which one do you have?
<IndigentToad_> Just the Alpha. Run the main outs of my mixer into it.
<IndigentToad_> SHould have gotten the Lambda so I could use the sub outs
<len-dt> Sure doesn't say much on the manufacture's page
<IndigentToad_> No. Fortunately Jack instantly recognized it.
<IndigentToad_> But I'm curious if anyone has tweaked the settings and what results
<len-dt> Ok, that sounds good at least
<IndigentToad_> I can get it to record in Ardour without any problems.
<IndigentToad_> Fortunate
<len-dt> I have heard some things that are general to USB IFs
<len-dt> That they run better with 3 Periods/buffer.
<len-dt> I have found it is worth while finding a USB port that does not share an interrupt with anything else.
<len-dt> IndigentToad_, are you recording? or would you do live work?
<IndigentToad_> Right now just single track recording.;
<len-dt> You can use a longer latency then so long as you monitor from the Alpha's headphone jack or mixer if you have one.
<len-dt> That is basically what I am doing is one track at a time.
<IndigentToad_> I'd like to keep it tight so playback is right on when I'm doing midi synth or on guitar
<IndigentToad_> FluidSynth is pretty much on the money, but ZynSubAddFX has some lag
<len-dt> I expect you will be trying to set Frames/period to 64 if it's stable and 128 if you have to go higher. I record at 64 and then add effects and mixdown at 1024
<len-dt> If you can do it, you can record the synth as midi and set the synth later.
<IndigentToad_> running 1024 Frames/Period now
<len-dt> Depends though, some people play best when they can hear what it will sound like.
<len-dt> 1024 is pretty slow. you should be able to get it to run at 256, but you will be happier with 128
<IndigentToad_> Lower the number, the faster?
<len-dt> lower the number means less delay.
<IndigentToad_> good to know.
<IndigentToad_> 256 is 1/4th the delay, but probably 4x the power
<len-dt> I use guitarix at 128 and it sounds good.
<IndigentToad_> Would that help with bad delay with Rackarrack?
<len-dt> Yup
<IndigentToad_> I like the options with that, but the delay has always killed me. Almost a 1/4 sec delay
<len-dt> any of the guitar effects for live use 256 is sort of the highest
<len-dt> 128 is better.
<IndigentToad_> Is it always a power of 8? 8, 64, 128, 256, etc
<len-dt> I haven't tried rackarack at anything higher than 64 actually
<len-dt> power of two.
<IndigentToad_> My bad...
<len-dt> A good PCI card can do 32.
<IndigentToad_> using a laptop w/ the lexicon
<len-dt> I get lots of drop outs at 32
<len-dt> with my netbook and a USB and everything set "just right" I can get 64 in a stable way.
<len-dt> 128 is a little better though.
<IndigentToad_> Using a Core Duo with 1 gb RAM. I think 256 or 128 should be my goal unless I want to spend money
<len-dt> I just using an Atom.
<IndigentToad_> ok...hope for me then
<IndigentToad_> LOL
<len-dt> I found I have to remove the wireless driver while I am doing audio.
<IndigentToad_> So far no problems here. I did disable the internal sound driver.
<len-dt> If wireless is connected I get an xrun per minute and if disconnected I get an xrun every 5 sec.
<IndigentToad_> ick
<len-dt> But if I unload it, everything is fine.
<IndigentToad_> No Xruns here unless I'm running a heavy soundfont w/ delay and reverb
<IndigentToad_> My issue is that I only have three USB ports. One is for my wireless mouse, one is for the Lex, other swaps between my external HD and my midi controler.
<IndigentToad_> Need a powered USB hub, but I worry it will cause issues
<len-dt> I also found that the USB on the right side (USB3 on mine) has its own irq and works better than the one on the left.
<IndigentToad_> true...if I can put things like my external HD and mouse on the hub, I think I will be fine
<IndigentToad_> Running dual boot w/ Vista, so I only have 80 gb of hard drive per partition
<IndigentToad_> Using GRUB - it's solid. No complaints so far
<len-dt> I don't think I have ever run windows on my machines.
<IndigentToad_> I got a wife and kids. They need it.
<len-dt> My wife did for a bit. she has ubuntu desktop now.
<IndigentToad_> I'm a Ubuntu addict
<len-dt> I started with slackware just before version 1.0 (version .9X
<IndigentToad_> Wife can use FireFox in Ubuntu, but she needs MS Office for crap.
<IndigentToad_> WINE is too much for her
<len-dt> kernel wasn't even to 1.0 then.
<IndigentToad_> I don't mind having Vista dual boot. Sometimes I like having office, too
<IndigentToad_> rue
<IndigentToad_> true
<len-dt> My wife is in school she uses libre office.
<IndigentToad_> I did too for a while. Very functional
<len-dt> We found if we save as .doc and not .docx most windows computers can open it fine.
<IndigentToad_> Minor differences,but fairly stable
<IndigentToad_> Do you use Hydrogen at all?
<len-dt> Some. Mostly as a click track :)
<len-dt> I run hydrogen, play guitar and sing on to one track as a scratch.
<IndigentToad_> I can do some decent tracks and record simultaneously with a midi track, too
<len-dt> Then I lay down tracks while listening to that.
<IndigentToad_> it's versatile. I've thought about a stand alone physical drum machine, but I don't know what it could do that hydrogen can't
<len-dt> I have a small set of pads.
<IndigentToad_> do you run them through hydrogen or something else?
<len-dt> I haven't had a set for a long time
<len-dt> To be honest, I am still figuring that out.
<len-dt> I would record to a midi track and then try things till I like it.
<IndigentToad_> kewl...let me know because I've also been looking at midi pad controllers. Want to know how compatible they are w/ hydrogen
<IndigentToad_> What are you using to record midi tracks? Ardour 3 or Rosegarden?
<len-dt> Mines 10 years old... and not even compatible with GM :P
<len-dt> I have been using qtracktor so far.
<IndigentToad_> sorry...got booted
<len-dt> Anyway I have to go
<len-dt> Ya I saw that... happens.
<IndigentToad_> LOL
<IndigentToad_> Where you from LEN?
<len-dt> Comox vally on Vancouver Island Bc Canada
<IndigentToad_> Central WI here. At least the same continent.
 * len-dt can even sometimes spell :P
<len-dt> Later for you that me then.
<IndigentToad_> True. Got Thurs off from the office. Spending some time in the basement...aka studio
<len-dt> Not me, I have to work tomorrow. See you again.. Bye now
<IndigentToad_> peace bro
<IndigentToad_> Anyone else alive tonight?
<IndigentToad_> *crickets chirping...
<rickbol> I see a new low-latency kernel is available in "updates", but I can;t select them for install (enable checkbox). How do I install this kernel?
<rickbol> ... 12.04
<zequence> rickbol: Probably just give it some time
<zequence> Great to finally have it though
<rickbol> ...that 'ol updater... always such a teaser.
<zequence> rickbol: Are you using Ubuntu Studio with additional PPA(s) for audio?
<rickbol> zequence: hmm, I haven't added any PPAs. I don't see any sources.list
<zequence> rickbol: I wasn't considering the update issue. Was just wondering, cause my next question was: What do you think does not work well on Ubuntu Studio 12.04?
<zequence> bbl
<rickbol> I'm on my third wifi card (BCM4422). Finally stable. Been using AV Linux5.x. Transitioning to UStudio. My dvgrab->ffmpeg script doesn't work (but I've been stuck with generica-kerneL
<rickbol> eager to try new low-latency
<rickbol> zequence: haven't had time to try real audio apps yet.
<rickbol> I'm hoping ffado works better with my O2 Micro, Inc. Firewire (IEEE 1394) (rev 02)
<smartboyhw> rickbol, hmm launch a terminal emulator, type sudo apt-get update, after the process type sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rickbol> smartboyhw: that'll take me to 12.10, no? Couldn't get wifi working on it either (Live CD). But I don't think I've tried this card.
<smartboyhw> rickbol, no of course not
<smartboyhw> to 12.10 you type sudo do-release-upgrade -d
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-16
<studio-user749> hello
<Bobhostern> What is the default password to a guest account on Ubuntu Studio 12.10?
<Bobhostern> For the screensaver.
<Bobhostern> Please...
<Bobhostern> Antbody?
<Bobhostern> *Anybody?
<squeezed> trying to install new low-latency kernel: just tried sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<squeezed> but I get: The following packages have been kept back: linux-headers-lowlatency-pae linux-image-lowlatency-pae linux-lowlatency-pae
<squeezed> any way to coax the new kernel to install?
<holstein> squeezed: ?
<holstein> squeezed: i always use sudo aptitude safe-upgrade and the kernels go
<Unit193> squeezed: That's expected, you need to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade for those to pull in.
<holstein> Unit193: that'll work too :)
<andy_> hello where i can found wineasio for 12.10?:)
<Andy___> x64
<holstein> !info wineasio
<ubottu> Package wineasio does not exist in quantal
<holstein> Andy___: where did you get it before?
<Andy___> never get before
<holstein> ok
<holstein> Andy___: what are you trying to do?
<Andy___> i try to compile
<Andy___> but no results
<holstein> Andy___: what are you trying to accomlish?
<holstein> rather than install a random piece of software.. big picture...
<Andy___> maybe i try remixos to see how it works
<Andy___> for x32 i see packages with wineasio but for x64 never see
<Andy___> in ppas
<holstein> AFAIK, its better to use 32
<holstein> i think there are some issues (iirc) that needs 32
<holstein> you should be able to implement 32bit installs in 64bit os's now
<holstein> Andy___: i would ask falk or one of the others who use wineasio a lot in #kxstudio or #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> Andy___: i would try looking at AVlinux live since i think most of what you are looking for is installed out of the box, and its 32bit only
<Andy___> 32 bit.. bad (
<holstein> Andy___: sure.. i would say wineasio bad. but that too is a matter of opionion
<holstein> you can just fire up a live CD and look
<holstein> OR ask about installing 32bit apps in 64bit os's, which is suppposed to be easier
<Andy___> thank you
<Andy___> )
<holstein> OR ask one of the other volunteers i mentioned
<squeezed> ..."you need to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade for those [low-latency kernel] to pull in"
<squeezed> I do this and I get:
<squeezed> The following packages have been kept back:linux-headers-lowlatency-pae linux-image-lowlatency-pae linux-lowlatency-pae
<zequence> squeezed: There's a problem with the -lowlatency packages
<zequence> It will be resolved soonish
<zequence> squeezed: I think you should be able to install the actual image separately though
<zequence> linux-image-<version>-lowlatency
<squeezed> ..."you need to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade for those [low-latency kernel] to pull in"
<squeezed>  I do this and I get:
<squeezed> The following packages have been kept back:linux-headers-lowlatency-pae
<zequence> 05:25 < zequence> squeezed: There's a problem with the -lowlatency packages
<zequence> 05:25 < zequence> It will be resolved soonish
<zequence> 05:25 < zequence> squeezed: I think you should be able to install the actual image separately though
<zequence> To do that: sudo apt-get install linux-image-<version>-lowlatency
<squeezed> zequence, Thanks. I can wait. Never ran into this before.
<zequence> It's just a mistake in the source that wasn't caught before release. Since the updated -lowlatency is based on a different source tree than the original one
<squeezed> zequence, how did you get time to print on your irc responses?
<zequence> squeezed: I copied and pasted what I had written before.
<zequence> I think your connection must have went, but you seemed still online
<squeezed> yes. not sure what became of me.
<paul__> hi all
<paul__> i have a problem with my jack server, can someone help me ?
<holstein> paul__: there really is only one way to find out
<paul__> ?
<holstein> paul__: you'll need to ask
<paul__> oh sure
<paul__> strangelly, it works great for.. 10 minutes when i start the server
<paul__> but then it start to "scratch" a little bit
<paul__> more and more
<paul__> and it stop
<paul__> sorry, i'm french ^
<paul__> it's sad, because it works really great
<paul__> no latency
<paul__> but after like 10 minutes
<paul__> boom
<paul__> (qjackctl.real:4743): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<paul__> (qjackctl.real:4743): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<paul__> 20:33:12.673 DBUS : impossible de démarrer le serveur JACK. Désolé
<paul__> Cannot read socket fd = 19 err = Succès
<paul__> CheckRes error
<paul__> JackSocketClientChannel read fail
<paul__> Cannot open qjackctl client
<paul__> (qjackctl.real:4743): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<paul__> (qjackctl.real:4743): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<holstein> !pastebin | paul__
<ubottu> paul__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<paul__> Fri Nov 16 20:33:12 2012: Starting jack server...
<paul__> Fri Nov 16 20:33:12 2012: [1m[31mERROR: `default' server already active[0m
<paul__> Fri Nov 16 20:33:12 2012: [1m[31mERROR: Failed to open server[0m
<paul__> Fri Nov 16 20:33:14 2012: Saving settings to "/home/paul/.config/jack/conf.xml" ...
<paul__> 20:33:21.580 Impossible de connecter le serveur JACK comme client. - L'opération a échoué. - Erreur de communication serveur. Veuillez consulter la fenêtre des messages pour plus d'informations.
<paul__> Cannot read socket fd = 22 err = Succès
<paul__> CheckRes error
<paul__> JackSocketClientChannel read fail
<paul__> Cannot open qjackctl client
<paul__> this is the log when i try to start the server again after it crash
<paul__> sorry
<holstein> paul__: i would disable the pulse sink
<paul__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1363355/
<holstein> i would open qjackctl... go to "setup" go to "misc" tab
<holstein> uncheck "enable dbus"
<holstein> try agasin
<holstein> again*
<holstein> paul__: you might need to restart or logout
<holstein> paul__: try lowering your settings
<holstein> 1024/2
<holstein> paul__: try running temporarily as root
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<paul__> ok thanks, i'm trying this
<paul__> ok i just restarted my system
<paul__> and the jack server
<paul__> for now it works
<paul__> i seems to work, thanks !
<holstein> paul__: enjoy!
<zequence> paul__: Just to inform you, unchecking the dbus option disables the pulseaudio sink and source
<zequence> And that is usually a good thing to do, if you want good performance at low latencies
<zequence> holstein: Running at root won't change performance tho
<paul__> thanks for the info
<paul__> afer doing this and restart, il don't have any froblem for now, seems to be fixed ^^
<paul__> *problem
<zequence> paul__: It's not recommended to run jack as root. holstein suggests it usually as a way to determine if you have realtime privilege or not. If you don't have it, jack won't start at all when starting it as a user
<paul__> damn
<paul__> it makes some noises again
<paul__> it's gonna crash
<XRS1> gave a young man on disability and ubuntu studio laptop so he could fill out paperwork online rather than having to take the bus all the time. couple months later hes already produced a CD
<zequence> paul__: What kind of audio device do you have?
<paul__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1363579/
<paul__> i got an AudioBox USB to record guitar
<paul__> http://www.presonus.com/products/AudioBox-USB
<paul__> it's very strange, all the applications are blocked now, but jackcontrol is working
<paul__> but i have no sound anywhere
<paul__> after a quick search, maybee it's a problem with ardour
<XRS1> searching forums im seeing a lot of information but without seeing your outputs i'd only be giving wild guesses
<paul__> outputs ?
<XRS1> ooo there is a channel for #jack
<XRS1> like lsusb lspci   what kind of soundcard. do you have alsa-utils-backports?   wh
<XRS1> lsof | grep snd
<XRS1> aplay -l
<XRS1> linux-backports-modules-alsa
<paul__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1363608/
<paul__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1363612/
<paul__> ok i can confirm it happen when i use ardour
<XRS1> check your BIOS and make sure USB Legacy Support is enabled
<paul__> gonna try this
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-17
<Zardozo> Got a jack problem that i had before but o forget the commands to fix it. i changed the sample rate in qjack  and now i get dbus error and jack not starting
<Zardozo>  running studio 12.04 64bit
<Zardozo> should have a script out og those commands
<Zardozo> jack worked great till i fucked with it again
<Zardozo> http://pastebin.com/DzGu1VE8
<Zardozo> slow night
<XRS1> there is also #jack
<Zardozo> cool
<IndigentToad_> Anyone have problems with xruns after installing a USB hub?
<holstein> IndigentToad_: if the irq's are configured in a way where that could promote some conflicts
<holstein> i used to just get jack crashing with a touchpad... and once with a certain usb port
<IndigentToad_> how do I check the irq's in terminal?
<holstein> cat /proc/interrupts
<holstein> i wouldnt have my audio interface on a USB hub
<IndigentToad_> oh heavens no....the midi usb synth and interface are on native ports. just using the hub for aux devices (external HD, wireless mouse, printer)
<IndigentToad_> ok, now how do I know if there's a conflict?
<IndigentToad_> http://pastebin.com/e9PSShLD
<holstein> IndigentToad_: you'll see them listed.. but, if you remove the device and there are no issues, then you know its the problem
<IndigentToad_> My hope was to figure out how to eliminate the conflicts. Issue is I'm using a laptop with dual book (US 12.4 and Vista) so I'm kinda limited on HD space. The hub is nice because I have a .5 TB external HD and I can save all my projects on it
<IndigentToad_> dual boot...
<IndigentToad_> my bad
<holstein> busy for a bit... back in a few
<IndigentToad_> kewl. thanks
<len-dt> IndigentToad_, wow all of your USB ports share irqs
<IndigentToad_> a mess.
<IndigentToad_> a hot mess
<len-dt> Ya, I unplugged all my stuff and then plugged a memstick in each port I could see. I went to a terminal and ran dmesg.
<len-dt> Then I could see which USB port it was.
<len-dt> I found the two ports on the right side are both USB3, but on my netbook USB3 is at least on it's own irq, so I just use one of them
<len-dt> I found the port on the left side shared with about 5 other things :P, so I use that for  my external drive
<len-dt> If I was going to put a hub in I would put it there.
<len-dt> The other thing to remember is that lap tops use USB ports for internal things too. For example webcam or SD port.
<len-dt> Unloading the kernel module for the webcam may be helpful, and the wireless card may go through a USB port as well.
<IndigentToad_> no webcam.
<IndigentToad_> hmm...I'm going to have to read up on this a bit.
<IndigentToad_> seems like a lot.
<len-dt> I wasn't able to map all of mine, it seemed that some of the USB port numbers weren't even used at all.
<IndigentToad_> should this be done in the bios or in the OS?
<len-dt> Disabling the wireless in bios means you can't turn it off and on without rebooting, using moprobe and modprobe -r                       lets you load/unload from within the session
<len-dt> If you never use wireless do it in the bios.
<len-dt> My bios editor is pretty lame, I unload the kernel modules.
<IndigentToad_> eh...didn't have this problem before i got this USB hub. My hope is to find a work around so I can keep the hub
<holstein> well, you had conflicts though.. i would get a non usb sound card if possible
<holstein> i dont trust usb with my audio anyways...
<Len-nb> holstein, it's a laptop... not much choice
<holstein> yeah... unless you can do firewire
<Len-nb> IndigentToad_, do you have a PC port?
<Len-nb> If you don't have firewire...
<IndigentToad_> no firewire
<Len-nb> PC port?
<IndigentToad_> not sure what you mean by PC port
<XRS1> try enabling USB Legacy Support in the BIOS?
<IndigentToad_> ZRS1 - I'll try that next time I reboot. What does it do?
<XRS1> i notice a lot of problems with USB when that is not enabled. enabling it tends to fix stuff
<Len-nb> Older laptops had a port for adding wireless, ethernet, or whatever, there are firewire plugin boards too. It gets expensive fast though, firewire audio ports are not cheap.
<IndigentToad_> As the name states (Indigent), we ain't going there
<Len-nb> If it was me I would stick with the USB port and go for a quiet machine
<Len-nb> I stop networking, cron and friends, set the cpu to a constant speed
<IndigentToad_> machine is about 4 years old and has to make it a while, so we're sticking with USB. Plus I'm just using a simple Lexicon interface
<Len-nb> I have an ART dualUSB deal.
<XRS1> any firmware updates available relating to USB?
<Len-nb> That would depend on the hardware.
<Len-nb> I have an acer aspire and as far as I know none of the bios updates do anything for USB. Your's could be different
<IndigentToad_> Dell Inspiron
<IndigentToad_> ...
<IndigentToad_> Len how do you line the ART gear?
<IndigentToad_> I have one of their little tiube preamps and it's fun
<Len-nb> I like it. It has tube pres and a s/pdif output
<IndigentToad_> does it record above 48k?
<Len-nb> So I can use it as a pre for my D66 on the desktop machine or an IF inthe netbook
<Len-nb> It is USB 1.1 so no.
<IndigentToad_> ok
<IndigentToad_> Like I said, the Tube MP studio has been nice to me. Makes a cheap mic sound a little warmer
<Len-nb> I do mostly 44.1 actually.
<Len-nb> Thats what I like about the tube too
<IndigentToad_> they make some higher end stuff that is impressive. but I'm more of a plug in guy...record it raw and let the bytes sort it out
<aaas> how can i stop jack from the command line
<holstein> aaas: i would run 'ps aux | grep jack' and kill it
<aaas> holstein ok thanks...i was wondering if theres a way I should be doing it through the daemon
<Len-nb> IndigentToad_, the high end stuff is mostly adat or madi... the pci cards seem to be $500 +... a bit much for me.
<IndigentToad_> don't need a PCI card on a laptop! so I am GOOD!
<IndigentToad_> LOL
<Len-nb> I would buy a better mic first I think. Even at 44.1k and 16 bit a better mic would make a difference
<Len-nb> Though my desktop is 24bit.
<Len-nb> aaas, you can also use jack_control stop or exit if you are running jackdbus.
<Len-nb> jack_control has lots of things it can do.
<Len-nb> You can change latency and sample rate, set the back end.
<Len-nb> If you go to a terminal and type jack and then hit tab you will get a list of jack commandline stuff.
<Len-nb> To learn more about any of them type man and then the command name.
<aaas> Len-nb thanks!
<Len-nb> NP
<aaas> Len-nb I want to know becasue I'm tyring to get jack to shut down gracefully when the computer goes to sleep
<aaas> everything breaks when it goes to hibernate
<aaas> jack doesn't behave well
<Len-nb> Probably exit would be best then.
<studio-user509> hi
<studio-user509> i have a question
<studio-user509> can i update my BIOS while ubuntu is installed?
<holstein> studio-user509: you can remove the hard drive and update the bios.. depending on how the manufacturer expects you to update it and what form the update is provided in
<holstein> nothing about ubuntu will prevent you from updating your bios
<holstein> IndigentToad_: have you been invited to #opensourcemusicians ?
<IndigentToad_> I have not
<holstein> well. check it out if you are bored.. or no one is talking to you here or in #ardour.. enjoy!.. gn
<IndigentToad_> lol
<smj> is there a tracker statistics page for the BitTorrent disc images?
<studio-user496> can i ask a question here??
<zequence> studio-user496: Yep
<zequence> And, you just did :)
<studio-user496> cool!  haha your smart :P but iḿ not that smart i think because this is the third time im trying to install ubuntu studio but after the restart (after install)  it doesnt startup
<studio-user496> and i cant find the answer
<studio-user496> it says superblock everytime
<studio-user496> and sector 1002003048436 etc.
<zequence> studio-user496: Tell me a little bit about the install. Dual boot? Wubi?
<zequence> And, if not Wubi, did you install the Grub boot loader?
<studio-user496> usb but noapic
<studio-user496> grub boot loader??:P
<XRS1> take the USB stick out and let the computer boot its self?
<zequence> studio-user496: I assume you installed Ubuntu Studio onto the usb stick, or drive?
<XRS1> what happens after you installed. you turn the computer on, walk us through the screens you see
<zequence> Or, did you install from usb and onto an internal drive?
<studio-user496> i burned the ubuntu studio image to the usb stick
<studio-user496> and tthan boot from the usbstick
<zequence> studio-user496: And then you installed onto internal hard drive?
<studio-user496> yea
<studio-user496> yes
<zequence> studio-user496: So, do you have more than one OS on the hard drive?
<studio-user496> nono i first formatted
<zequence> studio-user496: nono, as in, you only have one OS on the internal hard drive (Ubuntu Studio)?
<studio-user496> yes
<zequence> studio-user496: Do you have only one hard drive?
<studio-user496> but it doesnt boot wel because off the errors
<studio-user496> and i saw kernel panic error or something like that
<zequence> studio-user496: Only one hard drive :) ?
<studio-user496> yes
<zequence> studio-user496: And when you installed, did you choose the option, that said something like erase everything, and install, etc
<studio-user496> yes I chose that option
<studio-user496> 3x
<zequence> Ok, so I think this is a very safe way of installing, and should work well. Perhaps there is a problem with the hard drive?
<zequence> Is it old?
<studio-user496> no its very new :P
<studio-user496> never fell or something like that
<studio-user496> can I perform a diskcheck?
<studio-user496> in ubuntu?
<zequence> studio-user496: Did you try booting with the live image, and then mounting the internal hard drive?
<zequence> This is not a problem specific to Ubuntu Studio, and I'm afraid we probably don't have people who can help on this specific problem. So, it'll be anyones guess what is wrong
<XRS1> is this system known to be a good working system?
<len-dt> Its my daily use desktop
<XRS1> no problems with RAM or CPU cache?
<studio-user496> I just downloaded a zip package with that grub files
<XRS1> i say verify the md5. the download might have been corrupted
<studio-user496> and I see i have none of that on my disk ?
<zequence> studio-user496: What do you mean? How are you examining your disk?
<zequence> studio-user496: If the kernel boots, that means you have GRUB installed
<studio-user496> o
<zequence> You wouldn't get kernel panic messages without GRUB being installed
<studio-user496> but maybe it doesnt
<XRS1> no you cant see grub, it exists in the Master Boot Record of the hard drive. i would suggest Boot Repair, except you are booting. its just panacing
<studio-user496> o ok
<zequence> studio-user496: Were you able to mount the disk from the live image?
<studio-user496> from the usb stick maybe
<zequence> studio-user496: That is, first you boot into the live image (trying out Ubuntu Studio), and then go to file manager, click the Hard Drive to mount it
<XRS1> i say verify the md5. the download might have been corrupted
<XRS1> verify the MD5 of the ISO you are installing from
<studio-user492> sorry i missed the last things you suggested because i accidently closed my browser
<XRS1> i say verify the md5. the download might have been corrupted
<XRS1> verify the MD5 of the ISO you are installing from
<XRS1> should be an option to do it when you have the installer USB inserted at boot. (but iv had that util tell me its good when in fact it was bad, but thats only happened once in a lifetime)
<studio-user492> i think i try rebooting
<studio-user492> maybe this time it works well
<studio-user492> and if it doesnt i think i boot from the usb
<XRS1> another option, dont know if its worth a try but; i never trust Ubiquity (the installer)  i use gparted to first format the hard drive (in the "Start menu -> system -> gparted.) if you have 4GB of more you can format the entire drive as "/" in ext4 format and skip SWAP, then in the installer "Choose Something Else" use the formatting you set up and make sure grub is set to install to whatever your drive is labeled as (EG: sda)
<XRS1> 4 GB RAM  or more*
<len-dt> +1 even with lower ram I always do manual. There was a problem at one time of grub getting installed on the wrong drive.
<len-dt> On my netbook, I use a USB drive to install on. Some times when it boots the USB stick the internal drive is sda and sometimes the external drive is sda and the internal is sdb
<MossMan_> can anybody help me with a seemingly simple problem? i have no brightness control on my fresh install of ubuntu studio
<MossMan_> any ideas why that could be?
<nv> on my Evo n610c, the brightness is BIOS managed and i cant controll it in linux
<nv> retarded powermanagement issue. screen dims to 80% by default when unplugged, Fn keys not standards compliant
<MossMan_> so it's more complicated than just a simple fix...
<MossMan_> you'd think that vendors could find a way to make brightness standards compliant
<nv> hopefully that is not the issue, thats just the only time i have seen the problem
<MossMan_> i guess not
<nv> no that is just an old laptop that uses a PS/2 connection
<MossMan_> i see
<nv> might try asking in #xubuntu
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-18
<frederick> hi everybody
<smartboyhw> Hi frederick
<frederick> anybody know how to install a Ugee RainBow digital board driver?
<frederick> smartboy,good evening
<frederick> anybody know how to install tablet driver?
<frederick> i tried according to some website but now work well
<holstein> frederick: the drivers are typically just in the kernel
<holstein> frederick: what are you trying to do?
<holstein> frederick: if the vendor supplies a driver, they supply a "readme.txt" or some other support and/or instructions
<holstein> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<holstein> frederick: ^
<holstein> so that things can be removed easily.. sudo apt-get autoremove wizardpen for example
<studio-user657> Hi there!
<studio-user657> Can you tell me which audio interface you are currently using with Ubuntu?
<zequence> studio-user657: Most, if not all pci cards will work. Here's a list on other HW types http://wiki.linuxmusicians.com/doku.php?id=hardware_matrix
<zequence> studio-user657: Checkout ffado homepage for firewire support
<zequence> ALSA is for both pci and usb
<zequence> usb is the least supported, as most devices will only work in usb 1.1 mode
<zequence> There are some exceptions, as you can see on the link I pasted
<studio-user657> Great, thanks zequence. I had a hard time with my E-mu 1616m and Focusrite Scarlett 2i4.
<studio-user657> Do you know M-Audio Delta 1010? I would buy me one of those i think.
<zequence> studio-user657: I have it. It's a solid device
<zequence> studio-user657: I also have a focusrite sapphire pro 40. Also very good
<zequence> studio-user657: If you want to try usb multichannel, there's only one device I would recommend: http://wiki.linuxmusicians.com/doku.php?id=presounus_audiobox_1818vsl
<zequence> Full usb 2.0 support, and seems to be well performing. I can't say how good, cause I haven't tried it myself.
<studio-user657> I would probably change my focusrite for a sapphire and get the Delta in addition. Big help zequence. I was really getting very frustrated.
<zequence> studio-user657: What is your problem with the Scarlett?
<studio-user657> jack just sees the midi, and recording output was miserable. I am trying install the Ustudio 12.10 and see if i see the two inputs and midi there.
<studio-user657> (I used ardour)
<zequence> studio-user657: Ok. I think I remember you talking about this before
<studio-user657> i think alsa drivers links are broken since yesterday
<studio-user657> do you think i can keep the device?
<studio-user657> and it can work "out-of" the box as some people wrote?
<studio-user657> first time i talk to somebody about this ...
<studio-user657> its good to know that it works with some devices like pci.
<zequence> http://wiki.linuxmusicians.com/doku.php?id=focusrite_scarlett
<zequence> http://eldhuset.org/posts/9
<zequence> studio-user657: According to the blog there's a conflict between the internal intel audio device, and the Scarlett device
<studio-user657> interessting! zequence installation has finished i have to restart my computer now will come back here and let you know. Thanks so much looking up all those links. I would buy any device just to get me back recording.
<ricardo_> 111
<ricardo_> hi zequence, your saphire pro works well you said right?
<zequence> ricardo_: Yea
<ricardo_> hi zequence, do you have the Focusrite saffire pro24?
<ricardo_> i can choose between pro24, pro40, pro14, pro24 DSP
<ricardo_> i just will give up using scarlett/USB
<zequence> ricardo_: Did you try getting your scarlett to work, as mentioned in the blog?
<ricardo_> in jack it still does not show the two channels, under alsa
<ricardo_> i will check something with ardour now and let you know
<zequence> ricardo_: If you don't see the audio device in qjackctl, it's not working properly
<zequence> Under "Connect" I mean
<ricardo_> ok. i will try some configs now
<zequence> ricardo_: Could you paste the output for me at paste.ubuntu.com?: /proc/asound/cards
<zequence> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ricardo_> ok, done.
<ricardo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1368006/
<zequence> ricardo_: Ok, so clearly you're audio devices are all loaded
<zequence> ricardo_: What you could do is disable your internal audio device in bios
<zequence> Might be that would help make your device start to work
<ricardo_> ok. i will try that now.
<ricardo_> zequence it works in ardour somehow now.
<ricardo_> i can record with nice output
<zequence> ricardo_: Nice. Do you see the device in qjackctl -> Connect?
<ricardo_> actually i think i did not start qjackctl this time
<ricardo_> just configured in ardour
<ricardo_> in qjack i still do not see the scarlett 1,2, only midi
<ricardo_> one should see under alsa all in/outputs of the device right?
<ricardo_> zequence thanks for your help.
<ricardo_> i will try the midi now.
<zequence> ricardo_: Under "Audio", not Alsa
<ricardo_> ok, under audio it shows system capture 1 and 2 which I assume are now scarletts (because we turned internal off)
<zequence> ricardo_: Yes.
<zequence> So, it's working now :)
<zequence> ricardo_: Also, when you start jack, always make sure you chose the right device. The order of devices change at each boot
<ricardo_> yes! and if the midi works you prevented someone giving up!
<zequence> ricardo_: In Qjackctl -> Setup -> Interface
<zequence> ricardo_: Propably you can only run at 44.1 kHz, and maybe 48 kHz
<zequence> And, 16 bits
<ricardo_> ok. i choose interface scarlett, 16 bit and 44 khz, 512 frames/period with 2 periods. i have 23.2 msec latency
<ricardo_> port maximim 128
<rickbol> zequence: do you know what firewire chipset you interface your saffire pro40 to?
<zequence> rickbol: Texas instruments
<zequence> By chance I had it on my MB on one of my machines, and when I got a pci controller, that also was Texas Instruments
<zequence> I use it on two machines, both Texas
<rickbol> zequence: TI has the best rep (maybe the only rep?) for highend audio interfaces. I've got a Dell D630 with an O2 Micro firewire interface. Seemed to reset randomly on AV Linux 5.x. Hoping 12.04 will or can work.
<ricardo_> hi zequence, I  will leave  the chat now. wish you all well. hope to see you again.
<Leifeon> right i want to slash my head open
<Leifeon> why cant I get sound on yoshimi
<Leifeon> yet zyn works
<cwbarnes> Hi all, please help!  I'm running Ubuntu Studio 64 bit xfce, changed some toolbar settings now I boot into a blank desktop in which the compiz cube is functioning but there is no taskbar, I can't right click, alt+f1 doesn't bring me to a terminal, i can only rotate the cube!! please help a noob fix his install
<cwbarnes> join #ubuntu
<xrs1> try creating a new user account?
<psc> i don't know what happened but i can use pulseaudio and jack at the same time BUT pulseaudio is not listed in JACK!
<psc> i am using an external firewire soundcard for jack and hdtv cable for pulseaudio (youtube, whatever)
<psc> anyway... another mystery
<zequence> psc: It's quite possible to use PA and jack at the same time, on different devices
<zequence> You can even use Alsa, PA and jack on three different devices, simultaniously
<phack> Its a little late, but this step allowed me to get PA and jack to play together. Before this, my system (ubuntu 12.10) was telling me that jack could not start: http://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora_Draft_Documentation/0.1/html/Musicians_Guide/sect-Musicians_Guide-Integrating_PulseAudio_with_JACK.html
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-11
<Norbert> hello guys
<Norbert> can any one help me with iphone connection fail
<Norbert> ?
<Norbert> I tried a lots of things before ask, read many of description, but i still can get my iphone 4s on ios7 with my laptop on ubuntustudio
<Norbert> also i just connected an ipod touch on ios7 today without anny problem
<Norbert> does anyone have some reasonable answer why is the ipod touch connect easily?
<Norbert> and the iphone not?
<Norbert> helo?
<Norbert> anybody here?
<Norbert> ChanServ help
<west> how do I use bluetooth files to ubuntu studio?
<west> I know how to do it from android. Just the ubuntu part
<SysAdmin_Raven> hello
<SysAdmin_Raven> i am having an interesting problem.  When I open idjc it opens 21 instances of the program in memory.  Then when I connect to a streaming server idjc opens at least another 6 instances in memory and eats every available cpu tick so that all my cores hit 100% usage
<SysAdmin_Raven> i am running ubuntustudio 13.04 on an AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 630 Processor with 6 gig of ram
<caodepalha> hello everyone. something strange just happened. I've turned on my laptop and my ubuntustudio is all messed up. My workplaces dissapeared, firefox starts up at login and I can't cloe the window and all other windows are not working properly.
<SysAdmin_Raven> i am having an interesting problem.  When I open idjc it opens 21 instances of the program in memory.  Then when I connect to a streaming server idjc opens at least another 6 instances in memory and eats every available cpu tick so that all my cores hit 100% usage.  anyone have any idea how to fix this?   i am running ubuntustudio 13.04 on an AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 630 Processor with 6 gig of ram
<caodepalha> any help is very much apreciated
<gartral> caodepalha: it sounds like your window manager turned itself into a pretzel.. login on a terminal with ctrl-alt-f2 and run 'mv ./.config/xfce4/xfwm ./xfwm-old'
<caodepalha> i logged into gnome now where everything works. i have to run that command in the ubuntustudio desktop right?
<caodepalha> I get a : no such file directory message
<Siya> Bought a Digidesign Mbox2, should be supported by ALSA (kernel >=3.8)
<Siya> But I'm getting "device not ready, resending boot sequence..."
<Siya> Wondering if I need to do something to get it working onder 13.10
<nlsthzn> anybody have an idea how I can capture voice via a mic as well as game sounds/music when using ffmpeg?  In my audio set-up I can choose Analogue Stereo Output that gives me game/music but no voice, or Analogue Stereo Duplex that gives voice but nothing else?!
<caodepalha> bhkl
<Likeaboss55322_> what is the best video editing softwear for ubntu 12.04?
<robdog> guys i got a bit of an issue i need help please any one know about the issues with vga output in ubuntu?
<robdog> i am trying to connect a second screen to my vga port out
<robdog> seemed to work in another distro but now that i am in ubuntu studio seems weird and not working i am using ati radeon grafics on board card, turion 64x2 processor 1.5 gig ram and ubuntu studio 13.10
<robdog> no takers hugh?
<SysAdmin_Raven> i am having an interesting problem.  When I open idjc it opens 21 instances of the program in memory.  Then when I connect to a streaming server idjc opens at least another 6 instances in memory and eats every available cpu tick so that all my cores hit 100% usage.  anyone have any idea how to fix this?   i am running ubuntustudio 13.04 on an AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 630 Processor with 6 gig of ram.  Anyone have any idea how to fix
<SysAdmin_Raven> this?
<wachin> Hi to all, I am very happy with UbuntuStudio 13.10, have the finally apps in the repos
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-12
<west> Yo every one. how do i tell what version of ubuntu I have from the terminal first.
<west> uname -a dose not seem to work for this. I'm looking for 13.04 or 13.10.
<Siya> Anyone who can point out my error with loading snd-dummy at boot?
<Siya> have edited alsa-base.conf
<Siya> added "alias sound-card-3 snd-dummy" and a few other lines as suggested by the ALSA wiki
<Siya> modprobe snd-dummy from a terminal works fine
 * Siya just added "snd-dummy" to /etc/modules, will reboot in a bit to see if that does the trick
<Siya> Different question
<Siya> nm
<holstein> Siya: what are you trying to do?
<Siya> holstein: I'm trying to add a dummy sound card so I can query VU levels using python
<Siya> managed to get dummy card working but I actually need 4 interfaces (alsa_out)
<Siya> will only accept 2 channels
<lomandv> 大家好，请问有会中文的人吗
<Siya> Can I load 2 dummy sound cards or can I set the dummy card to have 4 outputs
 * Siya just found that snd-aloop is probably better for me
<Siya> :(
<Siya> How on earth do I get qjackctl to remember my connections for the extra interfaces I add in the post install phase...?!
<caodepalha> Hello eveyone. I ran into a problem with my laptop. When I turned my laptop on and logged into ubuntustudio desktop my workplaces had dissapeard, firefox open by default and frezzes and all other windows are not working properly, for example they cannot be resized. I have ubuntustudio 12.04 installed. I'm now logged onto the gnome enviroment where everything seems to be working fine. any help to fix the ubuntustudio desktop? thanks!
<Siya> When processing audio, is it best to have hyperthreading on or off?
<Siya> Another one on Qjackctl
<Siya> it auto connects my external soundcard to "PulseAudio JACK Source". How do I stop this?
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-13
<bill__> Hi - I installed unity in 13.10 ubuntu studio - how can I uninstall it
<dcosnet> apt-get remove some-words
<dcosnet> most likely:
<dcosnet> apt-get remove unity
<zequence> dcosnet: Might be a bit harder than that. Unity depends on a lot of other packages, which won't be removed if uninstalling unity
<dcosnet> ah
<oaulakh> anyone have good thmes?
<oaulakh> how to install fluxbox in ubuntu studio?
<dcosnet> apt-get update && apt-get install fluxbox
<oaulakh> i install it
<oaulakh> but dunno how to apply it
<dcosnet> at login screen, type your infos FIRST, then click top right to select fluxbox
<dcosnet> login and out. now it should be default
<oaulakh> wait going to try
<dcosnet> k
<oaulakh> its working thanks
<dcosnet> no problem. i use fluxbox too
<oaulakh> thank you very much
<oaulakh> its too good to look
<oaulakh> right naaa
<oaulakh> do you know how we add start menu or ubuntu menu in fluxbox or i have to always use left click to start an app
<dcosnet> there is a few apps you could use
<oaulakh> then what should i do to see all apps?
<dcosnet> http://code.google.com/p/wbar/
<oaulakh> how to load diffrent themes in fluxbox like if i download one?
<dcosnet> themes are in ~/.fluxbox/
<dcosnet> give wbar a try
<oaulakh> okkk cool
<oaulakh> you really good man
<dcosnet> ya
<dcosnet> i have used alot of stuff
<oaulakh> one thing more in ubuntu i can open terminal with ALT+Crtl+T
<oaulakh> but in ubuntustudio i cant
<oaulakh> how i can use shortcuts?
<dcosnet> fluxbox has its own shortcuts
<dcosnet> edit configs in ~/.fluxbox/
<oaulakh> can i make my own
<dcosnet> ya
<dcosnet> i do
<oaulakh> how?
<dcosnet> .fluxbox/keys
<dcosnet> edit that file
<oaulakh> okkk
<dcosnet> read the existing shortcuts and test a few to try and learn the commands in the config
<oaulakh> okkk
<oaulakh> cool
<oaulakh> can i craete my own lock screen popup
<oaulakh> in ubuntu studio
<dcosnet> xscreensaver can do this if configured
<oaulakh> cool
<oaulakh> thanks for all help man
<oaulakh> see you later
<oaulakh> its ALT +F1 to open terminal
<oaulakh> keys file is good to start
<SysAdmin_Raven> i am having an interesting problem.  When I open idjc it opens 21 instances of the program in memory.  Then when I connect to a streaming server idjc opens at least another 6 instances in memory and eats every available cpu tick so that all my cores hit 100% usage.  anyone have any idea how to fix this?   i am running ubuntustudio 13.04 on an AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 630 Processor with 6 gig of ram.  Anyone have any idea how to fix
<SysAdmin_Raven> this?
<dcosnet> thats a new one to me
<dcosnet> try opening it manually from a terminal
<dcosnet> such as open xterm, type: idjc &
<dcosnet> then press enter twice
<dcosnet> close terminal
<SysAdmin_Raven> yep and it's weird I can open idjc and cpu usage is fine as soon as i connect to a streaming server cpu usage hits 100% across the board
<dcosnet> the & tells it you dont want the terminal to remain required
<SysAdmin_Raven> same thing cpu usage on all 4 cores hits 100% as soon as I connect to a streaming server
<holstein> SysAdmin_Raven: what is the terminal output?
<holstein> bill__: you can always just leave unity there, and login to another DE from the loging screen
<SysAdmin_Raven> standby please
<nv_> ... .  .
<SysAdmin_Raven> terminal output is here http://pastebin.com/D4Gn8N3E
<holstein> SysAdmin_Raven: if it were me (like, back when i used idjc to stream to an icecase server and i needed to troubleshoot) i would try other codes.. and other servers.. and local servers (so as to remove any networking from the equation)
<holstein> SysAdmin_Raven: i would maybe try loading as much as i could up on a live CD and test to remove my system config from the equation
<holstein> i remember ending up with using darkice to stream from JACK..
<SysAdmin_Raven> i have done the live cd on various systems I get the same thing on all systems and my icecast server is local to my network
<holstein> SysAdmin_Raven: then, i would see if you can find some activity with the idjc dev/devs.. but i think its a older project that is getting phased out..
<holstein> SysAdmin_Raven: there are many other options to stream.. and i would try them, and see if they work better for you
<holstein> with JACK and something stream from JACK, you can do what idjc does anyways
<SysAdmin_Raven> i've been trying mixxx but it wants to be a pain when I try to link a voice option into (either mic or skype)
<holstein> sure
<holstein> just dont do that
<holstein> "link" the mic with JACK.. connect whatever you want to the jack compatible streamer
<holstein> JACK *is* the all-in-one app you would be looking for, in this scneario
<holstein> with the pulse dbus that is enabled by default, you can link what you like to skype easily
<SysAdmin_Raven> well i'm having two problems there when ever i try to link jack or pulse into the settings for mixxx either mixxx locks up my system or i get no sound
<holstein> SysAdmin_Raven: what are you using mixx for?
<holstein> SysAdmin_Raven: if its to play audio, try using audacious.. or VLC
<SysAdmin_Raven> like i can set the master on output to jacksource and there is no sound
<SysAdmin_Raven> using to stream internet radio out trying to get my own station setup
<holstein> SysAdmin_Raven: i used BUTT
<holstein> http://butt.sourceforge.net/
<SysAdmin_Raven> i'll take a look at it
<holstein> i would literally get what i wanted playing on one machine running JACK, and pipe that over via an analog cable
<holstein> then, i started using darkice out of JACK
<holstein> SysAdmin_Raven: darkice is the streaming service.. so i would connect what i wanted out of JACK to darkice to stream
<holstein> SysAdmin_Raven: mixxx didnt work
<holstein> SysAdmin_Raven: idjc didnt work
<SysAdmin_Raven> icecast2 has always worked for me, I'll take a look at butt
<holstein> SysAdmin_Raven: that was *years* ago.. and i didnt find anything helpful to share.. nor anyone helpful to share the information with.. so i went on to other software, since i really didnt need the functionality they were providing. as you dont either
<holstein> SysAdmin_Raven: icecast2 is the server
<holstein> SysAdmin_Raven: we are talking about clients
<holstein> SysAdmin_Raven: darkice is a JACK client for icecast servers
<holstein> SysAdmin_Raven: it allows you to, for example.. take *anything* playing out of jack and connect it.. like you are trying to do with mixxx and idjc.. .but, you dont need those applications.. you just add a darkice source and connect what you like out of JACK
<holstein> *or*... using BUTT via the pulse dbus might be nice
<SysAdmin_Raven> oh okay i'll take a look at darkice also
<holstein> when we found mumble, we stopped using it to stream the podcast
<SysAdmin_Raven> well what i'm wanting to do is stream mp3's, pre-recorded shows live skype calls or calls out of my browser on gvoice
<SysAdmin_Raven> back in 12.10 i was able to do that with jack, idjc and patchage
<holstein> 12.04 is still supported
<holstein> if you are more comfortable on 12.10, you can just use it.. like an appliance, i suppose
<oaulakh_> my sound is not working in ubuntu studio
<oaulakh_> any help please...?
<nv_> in the volume manager, nothing is muted / turned down and you are using the correct output device?
<nv_> is your output device listed?
<oaulakh_> where's the volume manager
<nv_> volume icon -> sound settings.  OR  launcher menu -> media playback -> volume control
<oaulakh_> there no volume control
<oaulakh_> there's list audio or vedio tools
<oaulakh_> i'm using ubuntu studio 13.10
<nv_> in your launcher menu, you do not have a menu called Media Playback?
<nv_> if not you can open a terminal from the launcher menu and type alsamixer
<oaulakh_> yeah its opened
<oaulakh_> and now what should i do
<nv_> what do you have for output devices?
<oaulakh_> how to check output devices?
<nv_> there is a tab that says output devices
<nv_> click it
<nv_> what is listed there
<oaulakh_> master, headphone, speaker, PCM, mic boost, beep, auto-mute, and internal
<nv_> oh your in alsamixer
<oaulakh_> yeah
<oaulakh_> i'm in alsamixer
<nv_> press F2 and select cards
<oaulakh_> f2 opening system information
<oaulakh_> f6 opens sound cards
<oaulakh_> i open it then?
<nv_> you can select the default sound card with f6 (if your PC has more than 1) F2 then Cards will list whats in there
<nv_> F2 then cards, what is there?
<oaulakh_> yeah i have two
<oaulakh_> cards but i have one nvidia and other one is intel
<oaulakh_> which should i select?
<nv_> does your computer have HDMI?
<oaulakh_> no
<oaulakh_> it has HDA INTEL PCA
<oaulakh_> HDA Nvidia
<nv_> which is currently set as default?
<nv_> lets just select both
<nv_> and make sure they are not turned down or muted
<oaulakh_> but nvidia is not turning up
<nv_> you can use the arrow keys left / right to move, up / down to modify
<nv_> you may need to install the propritary driver
<oaulakh_> but its not turning up
<nv_> in launcher menu -> system -> update manager -> settings -> additional drivers
<oaulakh_> its updating system
<oaulakh_> i will let you know after updating'
<caodepalha> hello everyone. something strange just happened. I've turned on my laptop and my ubuntustudio is all messed up. My workplaces dissapeared, firefox starts up at login and I can't cloe the window and all other windows are not working properly.
<caodepalha> any help please
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, reboot
<caodepalha> sorry... reboot. what do you mean?
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, shutdown and restart the computer
<caodepalha> I've done that several times. everything works fine in the gnome enviroment. but if i log into xfce or ubuntustudio desktop i get everything desconfigured
<zequence> caodepalha: sounds like user settings are screwed up
<zequence> caodepalha: either find the specific files in your home folder, that you want to delete (reset), or delete whole folders, such as ~/.config ~/.cache
<caodepalha> It only happens in the ubuntustudio & xfce enviroment. just one workplace, windows are strange some can be closed or resizeble once opened and firefox opens by default and frezzes
<caodepalha> what happens if i delete the whole folder?
<cfhowlett> zequence, I'd agree - scrambled xfce4 config.
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, then your settings will reconfigure themselves
<caodepalha> nothing will be lost?
<zequence> caodepalha: It means many settings will be reset, so if you want to back up some, do that first
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, data?  no, your data will be safe.
<zequence> There are a lot of applications that store their settings in ~/.config
<caodepalha> what settings are we talking about. sorry i'm still a noob
<zequence> caodepalha: do: ls ~/.config
<zequence> you'll see what is in there
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, desktop appearances, as you'll see
<caodepalha> back. my internet connection fell
<caodepalha> should i delete all files in config?
<zequence> caodepalha: Again, look in that folder, and decide yourself if you want to do that
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, that would be the easiest thing to do.
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, but proceed carefully
<zequence> There might be settings you want to keep, that you spent some time adjusting. Myself, I would just delete the whole folde ~/.config
<zequence> and ~/.cache
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, the xfce settings are what seems to be scrambled.  nuking those only might be the way to go
<caodepalha> the is a folder called xfce4 is that the one?
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, wait 1
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, yeah, that's the desktop environment settings folder
<caodepalha> inside that folder i should go to the folder called desktop correct?
<caodepalha> this is what is inside the folder xfce4:
<caodepalha> desktop  helpers.rc  panel  xfce4-notes.gtkrc  xfce4-notes.rc  xfce4-screenshooter  xfconf  xfwm4
<zequence> I'd just delete that whole folder
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, the few times I've done it, I just killed xfce4
<caodepalha> should i just delete the folder?
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, you may need to logout/login for full effect
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, delete it or rename it will have the same effect.
<caodepalha> can i rename it for just xfce?
<cfhowlett> xfceBACKUP
<cfhowlett> so you know what it is
<caodepalha> rename xfce4 to xfceBACKUP then log out and log in into ubuntustudio right?
<cfhowlett> yep
<caodepalha> ok i'll give it a try and then come back here into the chat
<caodepalha> ok i'm logged into ubuntustudio right now. firefox didn't start and freeze by default but still i have just one workplace and windows of programs cannot be closed or resizable
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, xfce settings on the dock
<caodepalha> yes...
<caodepalha> i can't add workplaces for eex
<cfhowlett> eex?  what the ?
<caodepalha> sorry. for example
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, you mean a dedicated workspace for that program specifically?
<caodepalha> on the top right corner i have only one workplace. going to xfce settings on the dock and to workplaces i can't add more. I also can only work one window at a time. that mean that i have to close that window before going to another. everything is pretty much the same the only diference now is that firefox doesnt start up by default and frezzes
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, do you have another account on that machine to test with ?
<caodepalha> yes
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, switch over and play with the other settings
<caodepalha> ok back in a second
<caodepalha> ok on the other acount everything works fine
<caodepalha> what's wrong with my other acount?
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, good to know.  okay then, here's the quick and dirty.  nuke every hidden xfce folder in your /home and reset.  Or you can go absolutely crazy and kill ALL the .hidden (ONLY the .hidden!!) files and rebuild it.
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, if I had to guess, I'd suspect you set something somewhere and forgot what/where but now it's causing you pain.
<caodepalha> how do i nuke everything hidden in the xfce folder? delete? you mean my /home in my other account right?
<cfhowlett> exactly
<cfhowlett> note: killing ALL .hidden folders in /home means resetting/reconfiguring all the programs there.  so email/links/ etc are GONE
<cfhowlett> email ACCOUNT settings not the email itself
<caodepalha> ok just to check i go to the xfceBACKUP folder and delete everything. then log out and back in again correct?
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, no.
<caodepalha> sorry
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, your xfcebackup folder is not the problem.
<caodepalha> so i can kill just the hidden files in the /home folder of the account i'm having problems with?
<cfhowlett> somewhere in your /home settings (GUESSING it's in xfce somewhere) you've got a conflict with what you want now.  *nuke 'em all from orbit.  It's the only way to be sure.*
<zequence> caodepalha: If you take a look in ~/.config, you'll see a new folder named xfc4. But, the problem may be anywhere. It is safe to delete ~/.cache
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, in fact, delete .cache before you try my method.
<cfhowlett> zequence, thanks.  forgot about .cache file
<caodepalha> so please tell me how to do so.
<caodepalha> can i do it from this account?
<cfhowlett> rm filename from terminal or use file manager
<zequence> deleting files of a different account needs root privilege
<caodepalha> ok
<zequence> sudo rm -R /path/to/folder
<cfhowlett> caodepalha, so log out .  go back to the problem account
<caodepalha> ok back in a second
<caodepalha> ok I'm logged into the problematic account now
<caodepalha> what now?
<caodepalha> i'll have to get this sorted latter. thanks for the help so far
<Teleport> how to set  audio latency with terminal?
<Teleport> jackd to 4096
<Teleport> at 41k
<zequence> Teleport: depends on if you're running jackd or jackdbus
<zequence> Teleport: Check options for jackd with: jackd --help
<zequence> but, to answer your question about jackd: jackd -d alsa -r 441000 -p 4096
<zequence> to see alsa options, do: jackd -d alsa --help
<zequence> jackdbus runs from whatever settings you have saved
<zequence> so, you could use qjackctl to make the settings, then do: jack_control start
<Teleport> tnx zequence always you help me with these
<Teleport> zequence Failed to open server
<Teleport> zequence `default' server already active
<Teleport> how to disable for a while to config??
<zequence> Teleport: I don't know what you are running now. Do: ps -eo comm | grep jack
<zequence> Teleport: paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Teleport> zequence jackdbus
<Teleport> only jackdbus
<zequence> Teleport: jack_control stop
<zequence> hmm, seems like those tools have changed on 13.10 (Debian Jessie)
<zequence> Ah, no. I just seem to have had jack1 installed
<Teleport> zequence I have jack2
<Teleport> brb restart
<Teleport> zequence back
<Teleport> zequence still doesnt work
<Teleport> zequence I have Cadence
<Teleport> zequence ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on :1.48:/org/jackaudio/Controller: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<zequence> Teleport: Just kill the process, and start from the beginning
<zequence> killall -9 jackdbus
<zequence> I don't know how Cadence works
<zequence> Teleport: ask falktx for advice on kx tools
<Teleport> zequence Cannot initialize driver
<Teleport> JackServer::Open failed with -1
<Teleport> Failed to open server
<Teleport> zequence Thanks
<cfhowlett_> http://libregraphicsmeeting.org/2014/wp/wp-admin/
<zequence> cfhowlett_: You an admin for that page?
<zequence> I'm thinking you meant http://libregraphicsmeeting.org/2014/
<cfhowlett_> zequence, thanks.  no, it just popped up on #fedora-design and I thought I'd share.
<cfhowlett_> zequence, of course, if any kind soul wants to SPONSOR me, well ...
<Siya> Any advice on 32 or 64 bit, when installing on an Atom D525? With just 2GB ram...
<cfhowlett_> Siya, pretty sure you want the 32 bit
<Siya> cfhowlett_: kthnx, unetbootin takes ages to prep my usb install stick so was not looking forward to redoing it in 64 bit...
<Siya> The D525 is 64 bit but the forum has talk about vst plugins etc not being 64 bit
<cfhowlett_> Siya, understood
<cfhowlett_> Siya, I think the limitation is the ram but I could be misinformed.  2 gigs is pretty minimal.  running 64 bit in virtualbox killed my laptop.  32 bit seems to be marginally more functional.
 * Siya is loving his SSD though, was about time I put it to good use
<Siya> cfhowlett_: I run pae on my work laptop (6yr old Dell D630) with 4GB ram
<Siya> virtualbox runs quite well there
<cfhowlett_> cool.
<Siya> Just trying to squeeze every little bit of speed out of this Atom cpu. Rakarrack are
<Siya> s/ are/ is cpu hungry/
<cfhowlett_> Siya, indeed they are.
<Siya> running with HT off doesn't seem to make any difference to XRUNs in jack
<Siya> Pitty that Rakarrack isn't multi treaded
<Siya> s/tr/thr/
<Siya> Anyone here with experience of Pyjack?
<cfhowlett_> !opensourcemusicians
<cfhowlett_> #opensourcemusicians should know about that
<Siya> kthnx
<Siya> Either I continue with alsaaudio and snd-aloop or go direct with pyjack
<Siya> argh... I had snd-aloop working with 4 outputs yesterday
<Siya> Reinstalled and now I have 4 inputs
<Siya> :(
<aicasn> hey folks - i had a studio setup at one point that i would like to resurrect. cpu: amd athlon xp 500, mem: 1GB, drive: sata-150 320GB, software: win xp with protools
<aicasn> i know it's old and slow...i still want to use it if possible because it use to work very well
<aicasn> i'll be purchasing a lexicon omega to replace my old maudio firewire.  my question is this:  i don't know anything about linux-based audio tools. is there a difference between ubuntu studio and 64studio?  can i expect that hardware combination + the Omega + ubuntu studio OR 64studio  to perform at least as well as the xp+protools combination?
<aicasn> and is there anything you guys think i might be missing in this setup?
<zequence> 64studio hasn't been around for quite a while, I think'
<zequence> generally, the software on all Linux distros is the same
<zequence> it's just a matter of having different package managers for software installation, and a few other things
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio has a custom menu, which might be a plus
<aicasn> i'm familiar with linux and use it as my primary desktop OS. i was assuming that these distros ("studio") were pre-tweaked for audio recording so that users didn't have to bother
<zequence> Yeah, but those configs are quite few in number
<aicasn> eg. latency and pre-install packages
<zequence> linux-lowlatency kernel, which is not a realtime kernel
<zequence> and realtime privilege for the user
<aicasn> yup
<aicasn> so, more generally, on my crappy old athlon am I going to get the same (or better) performance using this set of tools than i did with xp+protools?
<zequence> XFCE requires a lot more RAM than XP
<zequence> 1GB is a bare minimum
<zequence> for audio apps, that's pretty fine. But as soon as you use a web browser, such as Firefox, you'll find 1GB is a very small amount of RAM
<aicasn> really?  audio processing doesn't pretty much blow web browsing out of the water memory-wise?
<zequence> processing doesn't really require RAM other than for the few kb ues
<zequence> used*
<zequence> If we're talking about plugins here
<zequence> Then it's mostly a matter of the processor, how fast it is
<zequence> I recommend installing Lubuntu
<zequence> Then do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio linux-lowlatency
<zequence> I think the custom menu should work, and it's called ubuntustudio-menu
<aicasn> well typically what i use to do was:  make a click track, add some rhythm and chordal stuff with maybe a reference vocal, then layer the real instrumentation on one-by-one.  i usually have verb, compression, and eq on every track to some degree
<zequence> then, to get realtime privilege: sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<aicasn> writing this down....
<zequence> I'd use external monitoring, so you don't need to have low latency while recording
<aicasn> what do you mean by "external" monitoring?
<zequence> When recording a guitar for instance, use an external mixer for monitorin the guitar, while hearing the already recorded music from the computer
<zequence> This way, you don't need low latency at all
<zequence> NOt unless you are using some sort of live effects in the computer, or a virtual synth that you are actively plaing
<aicasn> so external mixing == playback from PC mixed with whatever is being sent in for recording?
<zequence> yeah
<aicasn> http://www.lexiconpro.com/en-US/products/omega
<aicasn> wonder if this will handle that for me via the phono jack?
<zequence> Did you make sure it's fully supported on Linux?
<zequence> It has direct monitoring, yes
<zequence> You can mix playback with whatever is going in ("direct")
<zequence> The knob "Monitor Mix"
<zequence> http://adn.harmanpro.com/product_attachments/product_attachments/861_1330541555/139_original.jpg
<aicasn> and i would need to do something special to get the PC to playback thru the recording device? or linux will treat this device like a sound card and use it as a full-duplex device?
<aicasn> i see. the knob label kinda gives it away, does it?  :)
<zequence> Most USB devices will at least work as 1.1 devices, meaning stereo in/out at 44.1 kHz
<zequence> Linux has kind of poor support for USB 2.0 audio cards
<zequence> http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/hardware_matrix
<aicasn> hmm.  well i haven't bought it yet.  do you have a better recommendation for me?
<aicasn> not to put it all on you; you've been very helpful already. i thought you might have a device in mind that you personally know works well
<zequence> http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/hardware
<zequence> There is a USB 8x8 device that is very nice
<zequence> But, I haven't used any myself
<zequence> Presonus AudioBox-1818VSL
<zequence> Full support
<zequence> These are said to work as well Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 and 2i4
<aicasn> should i not choose something out of the desktop section rather than the laptop section?
<zequence> PCI is the easiest. And in a way, firewire (except so few laptops have firewire these days)
<zequence> I have a focusrite pro40 myself. Works great
<zequence> Also, m-audio 1010LT
<Imote> Hello !
<zequence> aicasn: If you don't need a device for laptops, don't buy a USB device, unless perhaps one of the two I listed above
<aicasn> ah. well that narrows it down
<aicasn> hi Imote
<aicasn> zequence: i think your pro40 is a bit too much for my needs
<aicasn> looks nice though
<aicasn> 20 inputs.  pfft
<zequence> 8 I/O analogue
<zequence> The rest is ADAT and spdif
<zequence> you probably only need stereo?
<aicasn> meh. 2 to 4 simultaneous channels (ie. 1 to 2 stereo)
<aicasn> i picked the 4-bus lexicon to give myself room and because i could pick it up for < $200
<zequence> I do a lot of live processing with multiple audio sources, also - sometimes I record drums. I actually need an additional device for that
<aicasn> electric drum kit or accoustic (real) drums?
<zequence> acoustic. Otherwise I'd only need midi :)
<aicasn> so you have various instrument mics placed around the kit that you're recording into separate mono channels?
<zequence> Yes
<zequence> 10-12 usually
<aicasn> http://www.ffado.org/?q=node/862   your pro40 is listed as "experimental" by the ffado project.  same as the lower-end pro14
<aicasn> suppose that means the 14 would work since you reported not having any issues with it
<zequence> Don't know
<zequence> the pro40 has been working fully for quite some time. There might be issues with the ffado-mixer still, not sure
<zequence> There are other firewire devices that work well too
<aicasn> do you know anything about the ethernet devices?  i'm sure they're pricey but i wonder what the linux support is like for networked devices
<aicasn> yeah nvm. waaay too much $$
<oaulakh> my sound is not working all apps except vlc
<oaulakh> my sound is not working in all apps except vlc
<zequence> oaulakh: Not sure if you mean that vlc is the only thing working, or the other way around
<oaulakh> only vlc is working good
<oaulakh> and other all does'nt have sound?
<oaulakh> why that happening in ubunt studio?
<zequence> if standard settings for vlc work, then desktop audio in general works
<zequence> did you change vlc audio settings?
<oaulakh> no
<oaulakh> yeah working
<oaulakh> sory....
<oaulakh> when i set alsa mixer when vlc was working, i press F5 for dfault setting for all like vlc have and ta da its working on same settings for all
<oaulakh> thank you very much
<zequence> np
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-14
<willie_> anyone home?
<holstein> yes.
<willie_> G'evenin
<willie_> I have a really basic question - it's embarassingly dopey
<cfhowlett> yep
<cfhowlett> willie_, bring it!
<willie_> want to use Ktorrent as default for torrents. Tried using the search option in it, but that seemed either useless or not documented so that I could find an answer.
<willie_> I want to know how to set Ktorrent up as my default magnet link grabber
<willie_> any help on that? Or a better option?
<cfhowlett> willie_, transmission works but still : easy
<cfhowlett> willie_, in firefox?
<willie_> when I click on a torrent, it asks me to select the application to download it with. I navigate to the use/share folder but can't find the right program file to hook it up to.
<willie_> if I were to use transmission which file in the folder would I use?
<holstein> i would select ktorrent from there.. if you want to use that
<cfhowlett> willie_, I set my content type: magnet to action Use transmission-gtk
<willie_> is that set up under the settings manager? (fyi - running 13.10
<willie_> (
<willie_> )
<cfhowlett> willie_, no it's a firefox > preferences setting
<holstein> i just download the torrent file, and open it with the torrent application i want to use
<cfhowlett> New Dell M3800 workstation looks like it'll be a creative beast!  I asked the project lead on Sputnik to upgrade from the Dell XPS 13 to M3800.  Also begged/pleaded/demanded they fix UbuntuStudio to just work ... out oof the box.  https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ycc5r4ftar5bgws/1dNCV20la5
<holstein> cfhowlett: ?
<holstein> ubuntustudio is "fixed" to do what it is designed to do out of the box
<willie_> *snort* well, I am clueless. One sec and let me give it a try.
<holstein> the only way to really address what i read that you are asking for is to beg/plead/demand that the vendors "fix" the hardware to be able to use ubuntu/linux
<holstein> it should work pretty well there, though.. does is cfhowlett ?
<willie_> Am in the right area in Firefox, but Magnet is not listed. Do I need to upgrage my firefox?
<cfhowlett> holstein, doesn't come out for another few days.
<cfhowlett> holstein, the xps13 is nice, but underpowered and under spec's for creative work - it's  a developer machine.  M3800 seems aimed to compete with the MacBook.
<cfhowlett> willie_, I think magnet appears after you select one from a torrent site and you're asked what program you wish to assign to it.
<willie_> ok
<cfhowlett> wilee-nilee, but the latest firefox is 25 so if you need to update ...
<willie_> just checked - I have 25. This is clearly and ID 10 T error
<willie_> I appreciate the help!
<wilee-nilee> huh, what, ;)
<cfhowlett> wilee-nilee, I've NO idea what it means either ...
<wilee-nilee> hehe
<wilee-nilee> I'm just wiping away the tears after watching the nature show in PBS about parrots, heart wrenching stuff, those peer pretty birds that live so long and are intrinsically wild even when adopted.
<wilee-nilee> poor*
<willie_> Just dropping in to say thanks again. The problem is solved!
<willie_> later
<cfhowlett> nice
<robford1> Hi all... Want to install US 13.10 tonight. only thing that really irritates me is the fact that there's no compositor in XFCE. Can anyone reccomend a workaround without having to install another window manager?
<Siya> Grrr, turning off pulseaudio kills jack (Qjackctl dies)
<Siya> I thought I could save a few cpu cycles
<zequence> Siya: Sure you aren't just looking to disable the pulse-jack bridge?
<zequence> one way to do that is: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio-module-jack
<zequence> then, restart pulseaudio: pulseaudio -k
<zequence> killing pulseaudio would normally not affect jack at all
<Siya> zequence: I figured I wouldn't need pulseaudio as alsaplayer can play mp3 and audio cd's too
<Siya> would it save cpu cycles, or do I just turn it on again?
<Siya> zequence: how does one disable the (default) bridge?
<Siya> Oh crap, changed /etc/pulse/client.conf back and now pulseaudio still won't run properly
<zequence> you need to start pulseaudio
<zequence> better to disable it in the home folder, like so: echo "autospawn = no" > ~/.pulse
<zequence> then: pulseaudio -k
<zequence> To start it, just do: pulseaudio --start
<robford1> Hi all... Want to install US 13.10 tonight. only thing that really irritates me is the fact that there's no compositor in XFCE. Can anyone reccomend a workaround without having to install another window manager?
<aicasn> robford1: still need a compistor for xfce?
<zequence> robford1: I think XFCE has its own compositor, actually
<aicasn> it does, but it sucks
<aicasn> https://github.com/chjj/compton    or use apt-get
<aicasn> then steal a good config file via google and you're good to go
<aicasn> there are several guides. only takes maybe 10 mins to set up
<robford1> Yeah the video tear is a nightmare
<robford1> i usually put Kwin on top of it but it impacts load times and takes more resource
<robford1> Wondered if there was a light alternative
<robford1> Thanks aicasn
<robford1> I'll have a look at that :D
<aicasn> yw
<aicasn> on all the machines i tested, this was _the_ fix for tearing in xfce/lxde
<robford1> Being a bit of a noob
<robford1> Will this do it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144468
<robford1> Haha, actually that looks complicated
<aicasn> http://duncanlock.net/blog/2013/06/07/how-to-switch-to-compton-for-beautiful-tear-free-compositing-in-xfce/
<aicasn> ^^ this one's better
<robford1> Ahhhh great stuff!!! Thankya!
<Siya> zequence: I reverted the autospawn, rebooted and I can see it running (ps ax | grep pulse)
<Siya> But When I fire up Qjackctl and press start
<Siya> it hangs and comes back with dbus errors
<aicasn> robford1: the instructions are good, but the config file on that posting will not give you the best performance
<aicasn> robford1:  here's my config for reference; http://pastebin.ca/2476070
<robford1> Much appreciated
<Siya> zequence: "pulseaudio --start" worked
<Siya> never had to manually do that before though...
<zequence> Siya: jack1 or jack2?
<zequence> jack1 is not able to grab the device from pulseaudio
<zequence> else, with jackd2, it should just work
<Siya> 13.10 so I think it's jack2
<zequence> jackd2 is always default
<zequence> But, you can always install jackd1
<zequence> if you built any software yourself, and installed jack deps, you might have installed jack1
<zequence> Siya: What happens if you do: ps -eo | grep jack
<zequence> sorry: ps -eo comm | grep jack
<zequence> or jackd -V
<Siya> after a reboot w/o starting anything but terminal: nothing
<Siya> jackdmp 1.9.10
<zequence> try the last command: jackd -V
<zequence> ok, so it's jackd2
<zequence> do this in the terminal: jackd -d alsa
<Siya> got it working
<zequence> ok, so jack works
<Siya> I renamed .config/pulse
<Siya> not it's back to 'normal' after a reboot
<Siya> now to not have pulseaudio load connections in jack
<zequence> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio-module-jack
<zequence> then, restart pulseaudio: pulseaudio -k
<Siya> dependency on ubuntustudio-audio :(
<Siya> Isn't it easier to disable the link
<zequence> Siya: ubuntustudio-audio is just a meta package
<zequence> it's safe to remove it
<Siya> kthnx
<Siya> editing /etc/pulse/default.pa also works
<Siya> uncommented the section
<Siya> commented the section about module-jackdbus-detect
<zequence> yes, that works too
<Siya> any pointers on this? org.freedesktop.dbus.error.serviceunknown the name org.freedesktop.hal
<Siya> don't get that error on my 12.04 ubuntu machine but I do on a new install of u-studuo 13.10
<holstein> Siya: where are you seeing what exactly?
<Siya> holstein: python
<holstein> Siya: what *exactly* are you doing? and where is that message?
<Siya> trying to find a device by capability
<holstein> Siya: pretend i dont do what you are do with python.. and i dont know about your devices.. what are you doing? and where is that error?
<holstein> Siya: i see that error online in reference to PPA's.. do you have any ppa's added?
<Siya> I'm trying to query hal using python
<Siya> nope, plain ubuntu studio
<holstein> Siya: looks to me like you need a programming channel
<Siya> ah, I may well have in my other machine...
<Siya> kthnx
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/1217757 is a bug i found referencing the error
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1217757 in dbus (Ubuntu) "Error retrieving accessibility bus address: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. " [High,Confirmed]
<Siya> holstein: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy
<Siya> HAL was depricated
 * Siya facepalms
<Siya> that's what I get for developing on 12.04 and running on 13.10
<holstein> Siya: sorry.. i was assuming you had changed that.. there's lots of changes to the plumbing going on
<studio-user942> hello
<AnGeLiNo> i'm installing Ubuntu Studio!
<cannot_read> hi, i am new to ubuntu studio., just now i opened the settings manager and changed the fonts
<cannot_read> and now I can't read what is wat
<cannot_read> any way to reset this?
<cannot_read> i am typing with my instinct., soo. y.. help please T_T
<holstein> cannot_read: those settings are in the user config.. you can remove the config for those settings
<cannot_read> how do i type the command? i could not open the settings manager for some reason also.
<cannot_read> it opens and then closes right away
<holstein> type what command?
<cannot_read> config removal
<holstein> anyways.. you can try removing ~/.config/xfce4/ or whatever you find for the fonts in particular
<cannot_read> i am litterally seeing blocks as i type.
<cannot_read> same for the a other fonts
<cannot_read> except the webpaegs
<holstein> cannot_read: ok.  you can create another user account.. you can do this in the terminal
<holstein> you can do it from a live CD
<cannot_read> so if i log n from the guest account and delete the admin account, it will do thie job, you mean?
<holstein> cannot_read: the guest account likely wont have permission.. but you can use the temrinal to sudo.. or tty
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> cannot_read: or a live CD.. or many other ways to remove the config that you have created that is causing the unwanted text size
<zequence> cannot_read: Do you have anything important in the home folder right now?
<cannot_read> no
<holstein> you can blow out all of .config
<holstein> or, just rename it
<zequence> cannot_read: The command is: rm -R ~/.config
<zequence> cannot_read: Login to a tty first. Ctrl+Alt+F1
<zequence> username, then password
<zequence> I hope you know your username. It's not the same as the full account name
<zequence> If you don't know it, you need to reboot into recovery mode. Hold down shift while booting
<Imote> Hello all, I've a question :
<Imote> I want to know : I've a laptop with a 64 bit CPU (2 core, 4 threads) with only 1 Gb of RAM
<Imote> What is the best, 64 or 32 linux ? Thanks
<zequence> Imote: with 1GB RAM, 32bit
<zequence> Imote: I would install Lubuntu, and add Ubuntu Studio packages
<Imote> Zequence: I'm not shure I correctly understand your sentence (remember I'm french ;)). You propose to me to do this or you want do this ?
<zequence> Imote: If I were you, I would install Lubuntu, and then add ubuntustudio packages
<zequence> Lubuntu 32bit
<zequence> Imote: But, if you can add more RAM, that would be the best
<zequence> 2GB minimum, I would say. For 64bit, 4GB is not a bad idea
<Imote> Zequence: I'm actuelly on linux Mint 32 KDE and it work perfectly ; MATE and Ubuntu Studio (XFCE so) too. No lag, no problem it's perfect :) A distro like Lubuntu is not necessary :)
<Imote> Zequence: I was just be shure if a 64 linux can be better
<zequence> Imote: 64bit will require a bit more RAM
<zequence> IGB works for a lot of things, but not for everything
<Imote> Zequence: Yes it's true. With IRC chat and chromium and KDE I actually use 480 Mb
<Imote> On this laptop I just go in the web and develop a little bit so it's really perfect :D :D KDE is not too big
 * Unit193 has Xfce on 1G, finds it lacking...
<Unit193> zequence: Not to single you out, but oh well.  Do you do much audio processing of talks?  I'm interested in getting them to sound better, but lack ideas for it.
<em> when jack is running then regular apps such as "play foo.wav"  don't work, they freeze.  But when jack is not running then music apps such as ardour don't work.  there must be a solution to this problem.  Ive read that there is a plugin that enables jack to service alsa apps, but how do I install it and will it work for pulseaudio?
<em> ive been reading my way through mountains of docs, but have not found the answer yet, a few hints would be really appreciated.
<zequence> em: pulseaudio-module-jack
<zequence> install it, restart pulseaudio
<zequence> also, make sure to install jackd2 not jackd1
<zequence> then, start jack. In pulseaudio controls set output to jack
<zequence> all desktop audio will be routed to jack
<zequence> to restart pulseaudio, just kill it: pulseaudio -k
<wachin> Hi to all UbuntuStudio Developers & Users
<zequence> em: Also..
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<zequence> wachin: Hi
<wachin> zequence  I question if anyone solved the problem with the volume control UbuntuStudio 13.10 https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/UbuntuStudio/01%20Volume%20control%20not%20working%20UbuntuStudio%2013.10.png
<zequence> Is there a bug report?
<zequence> And the bug is not only in Ubuntu Studio. I suppose it is at least affecting anything that has XFCE
<em> zequence:  COOL! THANKS!
<wachin> Ok
<em> dont know the bug number but the broken volume control is in the release notes,  am really surprised that an update has not fixed it by now
<wachin> I am happy with UbuntuStudio 13.10, more than UbuntuStudio 12.04, UbuntuStudio 13.04
<em> wachin:  I figured out a kludighis good enough work-around for the broken audio control.  Add to Panel a Launcher  and then add to the launcher the PulseAudio Volume Control
<wachin> the fault with the volume control is somewhat smaller, are the best features that have
<wachin> yes, I thinks somthing like, with xfce4-goodies with addon pulseaudio volume https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/UbuntuStudio/02%20Volume%20control%20not%20working%20US%2013.10%2C%20I%20think%20replace%20with%20volume%20pulseaudio%20addon.png
<wachin> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/UbuntuStudio/03%20Volume%20control%20not%20working%20US%2013.10%2C%20I%20think%20replace%20with%20volume%20pulseaudio%20addon.png
<em> PulseAudio Volume Control is different from the mixer control, sorry but I only know english, so can't tell you what the name would be.  however the mixer control is probably good enough.
<wachin> oh
<em> the thing about getting rid of the broken speaker icon is that it actually gets painted on the notifier pane which is shared with the network status and possibly other items.  If you remove it you also lose the other status updates.  Im sure there is a way but it would require a lot of digging to find it, so I just decided to ignore it.  besides, someday an update will probably fix it.  hopefully soon.
<wachin> Yes here https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/UbuntuStudio/04%20Volume%20control%20not%20working%20US%2013.10%2C%20create%20volume%20pulseaudio%20launcher.png
<wachin> Ok, now I go, God Bless to all
<wachin> See you later
<em> you are welcome
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-15
<stumpedwithwirel> hey guys.  asus usb-n13 driver refuses to compile
<stumpedwithwirel> any takers?
<nv_> its broken
<nv_> n13 works out of the box
<nv_> best $25 i ever spent
<nv_> Supports Win98 ~ Win8 and linux, no problems
<Siya> pyaudio uses portaudio, 13.10 has v1899 installed by default which (I think) may still have a bug in it
<Siya> Anyone here with experience replacing the default portaudio with one from svn?
<Siya> I keep getting "Input Overflowed" on the second read
<Siya> supposedly fixed in v1844 and again in a later revision
<cub> Siya, sorry no, but hang around and someone else might know.
<zequence> Siya: you might find more people doing this kind of stuff in channels like #lad or #opensourcemusicians
<zequence> #lad == Linux Audio Development
<zequence> or, developers
<zequence> Siya: Why are you trying to use portaudio?
<zequence> Why not something that is easier on Linux, like jack?
<Siya> zequence: asked there as well
<Siya> it's part of pyaudio
<Siya> I hit a brick wall with alsaaudio
<zequence> What is it that you are trying to do?
<Siya> Figured I'd give pyaudio a go
<Siya> grab PCM chunks from an ALSA aloop interface
<Siya> most VU meters seem to use pyaudio
<zequence> VU meters?
<Siya> but there's a bug where the second and subsequent reads from the stream yield "input overflowed"
<Siya> zequence: yup
<zequence> Why do you need VU meters?
<zequence> And, the chunks, that's like samples, right?
<Siya> yes
<zequence> Actually, puredata might be the answer
<zequence> It has all of that
<Siya> Trying to use a led matrix (led bar for simplicity's sake) as a VU meter, with input from jack via ALSA
<zequence> Siya: Do you have some rules for when grabbing a sample, or are they timed, are you controlling it manually, how do you do it?
<Siya> My initial approach was to grab 320 samples at a rate just under 40Hz
<Siya> which worked when grabbing from mic input using alsaaudio
<zequence> Siya: puredata is a much easier choice for this
<Siya> it doesn't need to be high end, just a visual cue that the machine is receiving signal and sending it
<Siya> zequence: python pd?
<zequence> no, just pure data
<zequence> it's a graphical programming environment
<zequence> very easy for audio
<Siya> I use python to write code to a serial port (led matrix is usb tty)
<Siya> I write some text, cpu/mem/app load and 4 VU meters
<zequence> All of that you can do very quickly in pd
<zequence> in one hour
<Siya> all I want is to grab 4 PCM values at a regular interval
<Siya> puredata.info?
<zequence> Siya: just install puredata: sudo apt-get install puredata
<zequence> Siya: See the basics on youtube
<Siya> looking now
<Siya> thank you!
<zequence> Siya: The, look through the examples for pd in Help -> Help Browser -> pd
<Siya> will do :)
<zequence> Siya: There's a nice version with a lot of extra libraries and a slightly different look, which is yet not included in the repos. You can get the ppa with: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:eighthave/pd-extended
<zequence> Siya: The only problem with the pd-extended is the desktop file. It has a command that begins with "pasuspender --", which I remove
<zequence> for your use case, the basic puredata will do
<zequence> Siya: If you have any questions about pd later, just drop into #dataflow
<Siya> kthnx
<Siya> zequence: messing with the audio settings in pd yields one segmentation error after the next
<zequence> Siya: Yes, it's a little buggy. Are you going to use ALSA or Jack?
<zequence> Just make one setting, save it, and then it'll work
<zequence> Don't open patches. Don't start DSP, until you made your settings
<zequence> Siya: Also, you can start pd from the commandline, making your audio settings there as flags
<zequence> ie: pd -jack -channels 4
<zequence> for 4 I/O
<zequence> Siya: after setting audio setting, click "save all settings". They will be stored in ~/.pdsettings
<zequence> for puredata, for pd-extended the file is called .pd-extended
<zequence> audioapi 1 == ALSA, audioapi5 == Jack
<zequence> So, there are three ways to make settings, gui, commandline or config file
<zequence> Siya: pd is really a perfect tool for this kind of small coding jobs. If you ever feel like you want to do textbased coding, better suited for audio, then have a look at supercollider
<zequence> Siya: btw, buffer settings in pd will not affect audio latency if using jack
<zequence> but it will affect internal data speed
<zequence> ..or latency, that is
<zequence> but that only affects things like midi
<Siya> only reading data so latency between audio and led driver is not as important as avoiding xruns in jack
<Siya> going through manual and noticed I don't have pvu~ :/
<Siya> :( pd-iemlib is not available in normal repositories on saucy
<robford> Hi all... Does anyone have a guide that instructs how to make all programs use Jack by default and also to have Jack startup when I log in? Programs such as spotify dont produce audio once I've used Hydrogen (example).
<zequence> Siya: Just get pd-extended. It has all of that
<zequence> Siya: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:eighthave/pd-extended
<zequence> robford: Not all applications support jack, but you can make pulseaudio use jack as output
<zequence> robford: Just start jack, then go to pulseaudio settings and choose jack as the output
<zequence> use a jack control applications such as qjackctl to start jack first
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<robford> Thankyou zequence
<robford> :)
<robford> All up and running! Thanks again
<wheeler> test
<wheeler> german channel?
<Unit193> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<wheeler> kein problem, viele dank
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-16
<MaynardWaters> anyone hanging?
<wilee-nilee> MaynardWaters, A few you have an issue?
<MaynardWaters> have you ever run ubuntu off of a usb stick?
<MaynardWaters> not really an issue
<MaynardWaters> a discussion
<MaynardWaters> prob better in opensourcemusicians
<MaynardWaters> Tiger Bear Wolf- "Input, Output"
<wilee-nilee> MaynardWaters, Yes a usb flash works, depending on how hard you drive it pretty much okay but slower, depends on the usb really, I assume this is a full install.
<MaynardWaters> yea
<MaynardWaters> it was pulled from another machine and magically worked when i plugged it into this old machine. very suprised and pleased
<MaynardWaters> what do you use ustudio for wilee-nilee ?
<wilee-nilee> MaynardWaters, I don't use it, I was just asked to help here by the channel maker if I could, I use ubuntu in general though. I'm a accomplished multi-instrumentalist though.
<wilee-nilee> just bragging hehe
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu studio is ubuntu so some things I can help with.
<nv_> Ubuntu Studio has been improving the lives of many impoverished artists in my area  :)
<Guest68472> my left keft key dont wont  in unbuntu studio  cannot log in to websites  any help u can  give me
<Guest68472> left key
<Guest68472> shift
<Guest68472> the right  shift  key dont do anything
<Guest68472> any culue  as t what and why itis like this
<nv_> wrong keyboard type selected? check the keyboard settings in the settings manager
<nv_> could also be dieing batteries if wireless or bad connection/cable
<Guest68472> ok thank you
<Guest68472> sorry  for being stupid but im useing a  eMachines PS/2 Black Slim Thin Keyboard 104 Keys Part Numbers: KB-0705, KB-0511
<Guest68472> when click left NUMBER  2    I GET  A VOL COME TROL PANEL
<Guest68472> THE VOL PANEL
<Guest68472> sorry about the caps
<Guest68472> changing the keyboard  laybout    /settings  dont  do snything
<Guest68472> this is  not cool
<Guest68472> i know there is a work around for it  just cant  get a keybaord  map os  default hot ketys  for unbuntu  i can  remap
<Guest68472> easy in windows
<Guest68472> but i just installed unbuntu studio 32bit
<Guest68472> even in the live  cd  i had the same  problue    dident thin anything of it  knowing it was a live  cd
<Guest68472> i could try a different  keybaord  . .  but im thinking   settings  might  be the cause
<Guest68472> apt settings
<Guest68472> i cannot lobeg in to my acount online  cuz i cannot shift number  -2   at sign  my email adress
<Guest68472> so  it  makes  it  a  good challeng  on how to remaps the  kesy  to by pass the  vol panel that pops up when ever i click the left  shift key   the right  shift key is dead
<Guest68472> i did mysyste updates and  well   this is a  problum
<Guest68472> i dont want to reinstall zorin ..       it  had  no soaftware  suport
<Guest68472> thanks
<thoudine> any body?
<holstein> thoudine: yes.. just ask
<thoudine> sorry...
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-17
<MaynardWaters> hi im using ubuntu and i have xbmc playing something
<MaynardWaters> then i opened seq24, hydrogen and jackclt
<MaynardWaters> cant hear anything from those programs?
<MaynardWaters> any suggestions?
<MaynardWaters> i feel like im doing it wrong
<nv_> while you wait, you can also check @ #opensourcemusicians
<caodepalha> Hello everyone. I've been here before a few days ago with a problem but I didn't got got to fix it yet. A week ago i turned on my laptop and my ubuntustudio desktop was all desconfigured. For example I only had one workplace, firefox opened by default a frozze. All other windos could not be resized or closed. If I log into another user acount or into the same acount but in the gnome desktop enviroment everything works fine. Any help p
<caodepalha> lease? Thank you
<Guest88390> hi guys! someone here? I have one asrock x79 xtreme4 with soundchip Realtek ALC898 with Ubuntu Studio 13.10 64bit (default kernel) and it dont see the hardware so I can't play with the digital TOSLINK audio port so what can I do?, I tried with Ubuntu 13.10 and work fine.
<caodepalha> Hello everyone. I've been here before a few days ago with a problem but I didn't got got to fix it yet. A week ago i turned on my laptop and my ubuntustudio desktop was all desconfigured. For example I only had one workplace, firefox opened by default a frozze. All other windos could not be resized or closed. If I log into another user acount or into the same acount but in the gnome desktop enviroment everything works fine. Any help p
<caodepalha> lease? Thank you
<andre__> andrebonnano
<Teleport> Hi, I want to sudo modprobe snd-virmidi, as login
<Teleport> actually I need virtual midis at startup
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-10
<zacarias> Hi. Does anyone have an experience with Tascam US-800?
<proc3sarte_> Buenos dias
<holstein> proc3sarte_: hello, and welcom
<holstein> e
<proc3sarte_> Its mi firts time using ubuntu studio, and speaking english x.x
<holstein> congratulations
<proc3sarte_> I'm graphing designer
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-11
<zacarias> Hi. Does soemone have any experience with the Tascam US-800?
<studio-user964> no avanza mi instalación
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<holstein> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> !it | studio-user964
<ubottu> studio-user964: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<holstein> one of those might work :)
<cfhowlett> holstein, lol.  we can only hope.
<studio-user964> tkns!
<zacarias> Hi. Does anyone have any experience with the Tascam US-800?
<zequence> zacarias: You have one?
<zequence> http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/hw/tascam_us-800
<zequence> You may like to scheck out #opensourcemusicians as there are more people on there, also the linux audio user mail list, which is very active
<zacarias> zequence: Not yet, but I'm thinking about buying one.
<zequence> zacarias: Accoring to this forum post, at the end of it, it may have some problems http://linuxmusicians.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=7621
<zequence> zacarias: I'd join linux audio user mail list, and ask around. Or, perhaps linuxmusicians forum (don't know if they have a mail list as well)
<zequence> zacarias: Presonus 1818VSL seems one of the best multichannel devices for linux
<zacarias> zequence: Yes, I know. But it's a bit too expensive for what I want to spend (nthing above 250 euros)
<zequence> I guess you can only get that amount of channels if you buy a PCI card instead
<zequence> Or, find a used one
<zequence> usb devices on Linux is still not great
<jarnos> I am using 14.04 and chromium-browser. When I open a youtube video page to watch a video, visible mouse cursor stops moving. Effective mouse cursor still moves according to mouse movement.
<severin_> hey ! got some problem: 19:45:43.693 /usr/bin/jackd -r -p1024 -dalsa -dhw:0 -r44100 -p128 -n3 -Xraw -P
<severin_> Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-13
<Travesty> anyone know how I can grep a skype username ip address when resolver isn't working?
<holstein> Travesty: you will have to get skype support from the creators of skype.. its not open, so you may not be able to "grep" what you need
<celesteh> anybody got experience with a nanokontrol (or other midid faders) and ardour?
<holstein> celesteh: should be plug and play
<celesteh> how do i map the faders and knobs to fader and pan automation? The buttons are working, at least
<holstein> celesteh: i would follow the suggestions las gave in #ardour .. you can also try #opensourcemusicians
<celesteh> the suggestions work for the buttons only....
<holstein> celesteh: i would fire up "sooperlooper".. it has a nice easy learn function.. i would see if i can get the software working with the hardware, and take note of how the automated learn feature supports it, if it does..
<ParadoxGuitarist> I have some questions about the kernel you guys are using. I was under the impression that you guys supplied an RT kernel
<ParadoxGuitarist> But I guess it's no longer an rt kernel but a low latency?
<holstein> ParadoxGuitarist: correct
<holstein> ParadoxGuitarist: there are many kernels officially provided in the default ubuntu repos
<holstein> there is many generic ones of various versions.. and the lowlatency that ubuntustuduio ships
<ParadoxGuitarist> What the difference in how it's compiled compared to the rt kernel?
<holstein> one can always, and is welcome to add their own custom RT kernel.. or, use one via PPA, such as falktx's kxstudio PPA
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> ParadoxGuitarist: yes
<ParadoxGuitarist> realtime scheduling?
<holstein> ParadoxGuitarist: as far as for the end user, i suggest trying the one that ships.. if you need to go one way or the other, you are welcome to
<holstein> i suggest looking at what your latency needs are,and find a balance
<holstein> the lowlatency is a nice balance between audio performance, and supporting "normal" desktop use
<ParadoxGuitarist> Is there any documentation about what how they're actually compiled differently?
<holstein> the need for an RT kernel is becoming less and less all the time, since the main generic kernel is becoming more and more able to support lower latency by default
<holstein> ParadoxGuitarist: im sure there is
<holstein> ParadoxGuitarist: i dont develop, nor compile a kernel.. i dont plan to ever compile a kernel
<holstein> ParadoxGuitarist: i grab the provided tools, and test with my hardware
<ParadoxGuitarist> What version of the kernel are you on?
<holstein> ParadoxGuitarist: you can have different outcome based on many variables
<holstein> ParadoxGuitarist: i use the lowlatency that ships with ubuntustuduio 14.04
<holstein> ParadoxGuitarist: in 12.04, i had a generic, and an RT from ppa that i would choose between at boot
<holstein> ParadoxGuitarist: in 10.04, that shipped with the RT kernel from 9.10
<ParadoxGuitarist> holstein: I ask because I want compile my own but I don't want to reinvent the wheel on what patches or switches I'm using.
<holstein> ParadoxGuitarist: i find, i get *very* similar results with my well supported ffado firewire device with current lowlantecy kernel and older RT kernels
<holstein> ParadoxGuitarist: i dont think there is any need for you to compile your own kernel
<holstein> ParadoxGuitarist: there are *many* PPA's taht provide an RT kernel should you want to try one
<ParadoxGuitarist> I'm glad to hear that ffado is working for you. I have some firewire devices but I'm always too worried to try to get things working on top of JACK that I never bothered.
<holstein> either they support linux, or they dont.. my device has support
<holstein> i am capable of 1.2 ms latency with the latest stock kernel
<holstein> i have different latency settings based on my needs.. different jack profiles
<ParadoxGuitarist> holstein: the system I need to run the kernel on isn't Debian based, so I can't just try them out. I just want to know why/how you guys compile your kernel.
<ParadoxGuitarist> how many xruns do you get with the 1.2ms ?
<holstein> ParadoxGuitarist: i have a zero xrun policy
<ParadoxGuitarist> that's awesome
<holstein> ParadoxGuitarist: i get *no* xruns at 1.2ms with 8 tracks tracked overnight at 24/96
<holstein> thats my personal test
<holstein> ParadoxGuitarist: i would try a general linux channel.. or a kernel mailing list
<ParadoxGuitarist> Well I should be able to get a build file or something I just don't know where to look.
<ParadoxGuitarist> Actually, I'll just email Alessio.
<ParadoxGuitarist> looks like he's the maintainer.
<ParadoxGuitarist> thanks holstein
<holstein> was the maintainer..
<zequence> holstein: Alessio was never the maintainer of -lowlatency while in the Ubuntu repos (except for the first version)
<zequence> I took over that, and have been maintaining those ever since
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-14
<zacarias> Hi. Is there any ready-to-install version (like a live cd or dvd) of Ubuntustudio with another DE? Like Gnome-Shell or elementary, or KDE, or...
<zacarias> I mean Ubuntustudio 14.04
<zacarias> Is there any ready-to-install version (like a live cd or dvd) of Ubuntustudio 14.04with another DE? Like Gnome-Shell or elementary, or KDE, or..
<OvenWerks> zacarias: No, nothing live at this time. It is certainly possible to install the ubuntustudio metas on top of these other DEs though. This machine has sStudio installed on top of Kubuntu for example
<OvenWerks> zacarias: The first thing is to make sure you have the DE of choice working as you like. Install the metas you want (ubuntustudio-installer can help)
<OvenWerks> There are two more steps, Make sure the user is in the audio group and make sure that /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf does not have a .disabled on the end of it.
<OvenWerks> This will not change your desktop backgrounds or anything like that, just add the Studio applications for whichever workflow you install.
<ZeroDivided> Hi, I was told to come here for Wacom tablet support in 14.04
<ZeroDivided> Does anyone here know how to get it working in Gimp?
<ZeroDivided> Followed these instructions, but its not working: http://meandthecomputer.blogspot.com/2010/12/gimp-how-to-enable-wacom-pen-tablet.html
<holstein> zequence: sure
<venkat> hi
<ChaosColor> hi there
<ChaosColor> I'm thinking about using ubuntu studio for video editing
<ChaosColor> the computer that holds all the video data is ony running winows for now and I'd prefer to not dual boot it
<ChaosColor> so I was wondering whether there were some instructions on how to persist configuration settings on usb live media
<ChaosColor> or possibly ways of installing it to a usb disk
<ChaosColor> the latter would probably make it easier to customize the install and add software
<ObrienDave> unetbootin has a very easy persistence slider in the installer window. i would suggest a 16 to 32GB USB stick for Studio install
<ObrienDave> if you're going to install all of studio. you might be able to use an 8GB if you're only going to install the video portion
<ObrienDave> 16GB would be better
<delt> Hello
<delt> is it possible to use chrome's adobe flash plugin with firefox?
<delt> currently, firefox's about:plugins shows me that vlc is handling .swf objects
<delt> how do i choose which swf plugin to use in firefox?
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-15
<zequence> delt: When you say chrome, I assume you mean Google Chrome. The only way I know how to use flash with firefox is to install the flash plugin package
<zequence> Google Chrome has it built int
<holstein> delt: you can use the flash that adoble provides to chrome in chrome and chromium.. adobe doesnt make one avialable to firefox
<holstein> adobe*
<user> hey everyone this seems to be a common problem but i cant access ubuntustudio controls
<holstein> user: what are you trying to control?
<user> i wanted to enable the settings for the memlock
<holstein> user: you shouldnt need to
<user> i am also unclear on how to set up the RT kernel
<user> i checked the kernel and it said -general instead of -rt
<holstein> user: if you want, you should be able to find those settings in qjackctl
<holstein> user: we dont release an rt kernel. and you shouldnt need one of those anymore either
<user> alright i must be looking at old information
<holstein> user: if you need lower latency than what you are getting, you can add a PPA
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> should be similar to that. .but, you really shoudnt need to worry about any memlock and rt settings anymore
<user> alright
<holstein> should be plug and play.. with hardware that supports linux well
<user> now i just need to get JACK working
<holstein> user:  i suggest unplugging any "extra" usb audio devices or firewire. and focus on using jack with the internal audio device, at a relaxed setting
<holstein> *then*, you can learn to setup jack on some other proaudio device having some experience with jack "under your belt" so to speak
<user> ok, when i run JACK with the internal audio device it gives me the D-BUS error
<holstein> user: you can share whatever error you like
<holstein> !paste | user
<ubottu> user: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> user:  i suggest keeping it simple. only have one audio device plugged in.. try starting jack with "default" settings.. make sure you have audio otherwise with the device in linux
<user> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9018590/
<holstein> user: if you have messed with jack, or tried to start something that requires jack, jack can be running in the background and wont start
<holstein> user: if you have messed with the settings, and pointed to a device that is not there anymore, or whos label has changed, jack wont start
<holstein> user: do you have audio in linux otherwise?
<holstein> user: please open a terminal and run "aplay -l" and paste the output
<user> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9018644/
<holstein> user: if it were my system, i would try and thin that list out a bit
<holstein> user: in qjaqckctl, under "device", you can try selecting *all* of them, and see what actually used the device you are trying to setup
<holstein> user: the "labels" can be wrong, since, the creators of the hardware may not support linux..
<user> where is "device" ?
<holstein> user: i would look in the device dropbown, and select the non-hdmi one
<holstein> user: in qjackctl
<user> i see Setup connect and patchbay ?
<holstein> user: under "setup".. you'll see "device"
<user> oh i see it now
<user> ok
<holstein> interface or device
<user> ok i selected the right device and it is working now
<holstein> yea!.. so, you can now experiment with playback of JACK applications
<holstein> then, you can setup a proaudio device via USB the same way.. usb or whatever
<holstein> *assuming* the device supports linux...
<user> any programs i should get my feet wet with ?
<holstein> user: depends on what you are planning on doing
<holstein> ardour.. but likely something "easy" like, audacious playing an audio file, routed in jack. yoshimi..
<user> ok that sounds good
<user> thanks for the help
<holstein> you can check in on #opensourcemusicians and see if folks are doing what you are doing and what they use
<user> alright thank you
<user> cheers
<qwe_> И что здесь можно делать
<qwe_> And what you can do to me?
<studio-user299> Hey
<studio-user299> Nobody ?
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-16
<out_of_color> does someone like techno?
<out_of_color> could i help ubuntustudio development somehow?
<ismail_> hi ich binn ismail ich binn neu mit ubuntu spricht hier jemand deutsch und hat zeit mir zu helfen
<cfhowlett> !de | ismail_
<ubottu> ismail_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<gilmusic> nappage midi sur yamaha
<cfhowlett> ???
<gilmusic> bonjour suis novice sur studio et découvre unbutu !
<cfhowlett> !fr | gilmusic
<ubottu> gilmusic: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gilmusic> ok merci bonne soirée
<zacarias_> Hi. If someone has a Macbook, what layout do you choose for the keyboard? I can't do the "at" sign with my default (XFCE) installation
<anton__> a
<holstein> o/
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-09
<zequence> sch
<zequence> oops
<Unit193> schroot?  Not really all that handy, for me.
<zequence> I was going to see if that guy schnitz was still online using autocomplete :)
<zequence> A bit dark in here, and backspace is awfully close to return
<Unit193> Ctrl+w, I'm lazy.
<zequence> Ah, great
<zequence> I'm still such an IRC greenie
<Unit193> That's actually your terminal.  Careful about getting into the habbit, in Firefox of course it closes the window.
<ubuntu-studio> hello! At the moment I'm trying to install ubuntustudio, but it crashed twice with the same error message: "trying to overwrite '/etc/console-setup/compose.ISO-8859-11.inc', which is also in package console-setup 1.123"
<ubuntu-studio> Has anybody any hints what may cause this problem?
<ubuntu-studio> btw: Afterwards the installation script isn't even able to create an error-report...
<zequence> ubuntu-studio: Hi. Which release are you trying to install?
<ubuntu-studio> 15.10
<zequence> ubuntu-studio: Did you do a checksum to see if the ISO you downloaded is good?
<zequence> You know how to do it?
<zequence> Here are the md5 checksums for 15.10 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/wily/release/MD5SUMS
<zequence> In a terminal: md5sum <isofile>
<zequence> The result should match what you see on the page I linked you to
<ubuntu-studio> yes, but i downloaded on a windows 10
<ubuntu-studio> is there a windows tool?
<zequence> No idea :)
<zequence> You could boot the installer, mount your HD and check, if it's the same computer
<ubuntu-studio> got a small tool, its calculating right now...
<zequence> What are you using to create the installer?
<ubuntu-studio> unetbootin in the windows version
<ubuntu-studio> and I was wrong, its the 14.04.3, but the MD5 is correct
<zequence> I usually never have problems with it, so that should work
<ubuntu-studio> strange. I'll try to copy it to another USB-Stick, perhaps this might help...
<zequence> What language and keyboard layout are you using when installing?
<ubuntu-studio> German and German layout
<zequence> Ok. I will give that a try. Not sure at all if it is related.
<zequence> Also, are you deselecting any packages during install?
<ubuntu-studio> no. the only changes I did in the installer are the mounting settings
<zequence> Ok. If you have time, and continue to have problems, it would be helpful if you did a bug report. You need a launchpad account - http://launchpad.net
<zequence> When you are booted in the live environment, in a terminal, do: ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<zequence> ubiquity is the installer. Firefox will open, you login to launchpad, and describe the problem. Some info is included in the bug report
<zequence> I wasn't able to find a bug report about it yet anyway
<ubuntu-studio> OK, this seems to work.
<zequence> Good :)
<ubuntu-studio> OK, Bug 1514422 is online. Thanks for help anyway :-)
<ubottu> bug 1514422 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "The installer crashes on new installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514422
<zequence> ubuntu-studio: Thanks. I will try an installation and see if I get the same problem.
<zequence> Installing on virtualbox using German language and keyboard setting worked fine for me
<zequence> Maybe the problem is with unetbootin then?
<Synthman> hi
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-11
<linux> hi
<linux> how are you
<linux> I have problems in sound on my linux ubuntu studio
<linux> how can I solwe it
<linux> I solwe it
<linux> now is working
<adam_> Good Evening from ModMan Entertainment Studios, Las Vegas
<adam_> This is my first use of US
<zequence> adam_: Hello ther :)
<professor_> Hi eveyybody, I've just installed Ubuntu Studio  15.10 on my Easynote sj51 laptop.
<professor_> in fact I've completely removed my Windows 7 as I found everything I need in the Ubuntu OS
<professor_> Anybody out there trying the same experience please?
<Akern> Hi guys, I read you need contributors, I don't know if I can help you the way you'd like, but I'd like to!
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-12
<vivancia> bonjour je souheterai un tuto pour bien comprendre la partie Son avec jack
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-13
<Tumulte> hello !
<Tumulte> got a very odd problem : when I use ffado-mixer with FW 410, the mouse becomes "stuck"
<Tumulte> I got a "hands' close" pointer and I can't click anything
<Tumulte> the system is fully functionnal
<Tumulte> but I can't click
<zequence> Tumulte: Sounds strange. You could try dropping into a TTY and kill it
<zequence> Ctrl + Alt + F1
<zequence> Login with your username and password
<zequence> Then, try: killall ffado
<zequence> Once you get to to "ffado", don't hit ENTER. Hit TAB a couple of times to see if it autocompletes to something
<zequence> Once you find something to kill, hit ENTER
<zequence> To get back to the graphical login, do Ctrl + Alt + F7
<zequence> It's either F7 or F8
<zequence> If that didn't work, you can reboot the system. One command is: sudo shutdown -r now
<Tumulte> I already tried killing everything
<Tumulte> should probably dig the messages
<zequence> Since it's ffado-mixer, it could be qt
<Tumulte> is there a CLI for this mixer ?
<zequence> Not that I'm aware of
<zequence> I've never had those issues myself. Which release are you on?
<zequence> Did you add any PPAs?
<Tumulte> na
<Tumulte> it's pretty much a fresh US
<Tumulte> I messed around with pulse
<Tumulte> d'ont know where I burried the corpse though
<Tumulte> zequence: so the answer is whatever version there's in US repo
<zequence> Tumulte: The latest? 15.10?
<Tumulte> yup
<zequence> Ok. If you have time, it could be helpful if you did a bug report. You need a launchpad account.
<zequence> From the terminal: ubuntu-bug <packagename>
<zequence> Let's see..
<zequence> Ah, the package name is ffado-mixer-qt4
<zequence> I will eventually try it myself. Think I already have though, but I'll double check.
<Ivan_the> hi
<enzo> feether
<Guest49790> hello i hvae lost the volume
<Guest49790> have
<Guest49790> lost
<Guest49790> anyone
<Guest49790> chanserv
<Guest49790> are you there
<Guest49790> hello
<Guest49790> hello
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-14
<mike_> mrSippi
<Guest84581> hello
<ubuntu-studio> one word.. wow! thank you all and keep up the great work!
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-15
<rouge_> but I need to start ffado-dbus-server AND restart alsa in order to get some sound
<rouge_> can you explain this weird behavior ?
<OvenWerks> rouge_: I am not sure I can help... but it looks like the first line of what you said is missing.
<OvenWerks> rouge_: I don't have any experience with firewire stuff at all. I do know that it has changed and that FW drivers have been introduced into ALSA.
<OvenWerks> rouge_: I do know that only one or the other can be used. The general idea is to try ALSA with no ffado drivers and use it like any ALSA audio interface.
<OvenWerks> rouge_: However, If your particular FW audio interface will not work with the ALSA drivers, then ALSA has to blacklist it's FW drivers so that the FFADO drivers can be loaded instead.
<OvenWerks> rouge_: That is the extent of my FW knowledge  :)
<rouge_> OvenWerks, thanks
<rouge_> it works with both actually
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-17
<GaboOsorio> que  tal    alguien que pudiera  asesorarme   sobre como configurar    jack  control   estamos por    iniciar una radio  online  pero estamos  teniendo problemas para abrir   internet dj console    ya que requiere    del servidor jack e googleado  y e  realizado  los pasos que indican pero no he tenido exito      distro en uso ubuntu studio  16.04 lts
<GaboOsorio> no me abre  idjc    y el servidor  jack no funciona
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-18
<Barratt> Does anyone have any experience in KP - 'not syncing:fatal exception in interrupt'?
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-19
<__adam___> Hello guys, where do i find the realtime kernel?
<__adam___> lol, so no real time kernel.
<__adam___> Why not?
<cfhowlett> because the low latency kernel satisfies all but the most demainding jobs
<__adam___> ok but i had timing problems, so the instruments werent placed where i pretended to hear them. The music wasnt "accurate" with soft synths
<cfhowlett> __adam___, suggest you seek help at #opensourcemusicians
<__adam___> cfhowlett, thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help1
<studio-user097> hi
<studio-user097> hi
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-20
<studio-user849> hello
<studio-user849> im having some problems launching the software app
<yag1064> I don't see the audio production group on the menu. I lost it when I added a separator to it with menulibre. Can the menu be restored?
<krytarik> yag1064: See the comments on LP bug 1430571.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1430571 in MenuLibre "ubuntu studio menu items disappear after adding new launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430571
<yag1064> Thanks krytarrik All's well
<krytarik> Cool.
<studio-user196> the installation is very slow ?
<cfhowlett> compared to? what?
<studio-user857> I'm on ubuntustudio 16.10   i cannot see the trash contain of external hdd  or interenal suplementary hdd
<studio-user575> help
<studio-user575> hi
<studio-user575> any one who can help me heating laptop
<studio-user353> is there any way to get a hp webcam to work with ubutnu studio?
<studio-user353> has anyone been able to use a hp laptop webcam on ubuntu studio?
<OvenWerks> studio-user353: This is a pretty small group of people. you might also try #xubuntu
<OvenWerks> Studio's desktop is xfce the same as xubuntu. For that matter, I can't see the desktop having a lot to do with a web cam which should be using V4L. So maybe even ask on #ubuntu
<OvenWerks> The last HP netbook I used the webcan just worked for me. I currently use various $3 webcams from the dollar store.
<OvenWerks> maybe look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<studio-user353> Awesome thanks for the input
<studio-user966> Have no sound and sound settings were missing in 16.04.  All hardware seems to be  connected correctly as was before problem.  Sound settings offered no control.  I tried reloading ALSA with reboot but nothing.
<studio-user353> thanks <ovenWerks>
<OvenWerks> studio-user966: running 1604 here, have sound settings... where are you looking for them?
<studio-user966> OvenWerks:  I lost the speaker icon at the top of the screen.  Sound settings were located in it's menu under the volume and microphone level controls.
<OvenWerks> OK, I am not sure what starts that icon, (guys in #xubuntu would know) but the audio setting application is in Audio Production->Mixers and Card Cobtrol, PulseAudio Volume control.
<studio-user966> OvenWerks:  I relaunched the icon and have access to sound settings but, as before, sound settings offers no control.
<studio-user966> OvenWerks:  It works, exactly as you instructed.  Thank you very much.
<OvenWerks> It should work from the icon too, not sure why it doesn't
#ubuntustudio 2017-11-13
<wzrd> hello everyone! i've been doing a lot of digging and i'm having a bit of a problem with my scarlett 2i4, anyone have some familiarity with this interface that could give me a hand?
<wzrd> the gist of the problem is: I have set up the interface using jack (selected it in the interface menu and set in channels to 2 and out to 4), but I can only seem to get output from channels 3 and 4 and 1 and 2 are not producing output.
<OvenWerks> wzrd: I have not personally used the scarlett 2i4, but I know people have, maybe ask on #ardour. or better the lau mailing list
<wzrd> OvenWerks: good idea, will do
<studio-user214> hello!!
<studio-user214> is any one here????
#ubuntustudio 2017-11-14
<sirriffsalotlen> I'm getting this when I try to run playitslowly:
<sirriffsalotlen> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python3.4/runpy.py", line 170, in _run_module_as_main     "__main__", mod_spec)   File "/usr/lib/python3.4/runpy.py", line 85, in _run_code     exec(code, run_globals)   File "/usr/local/lib/python3.4/dist-packages/playitslowly/app.py", line 34, in <module>     gi.require_version('Gst', '1.0')   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/gi/__init__.py", line 79, in require_
<sirriffsalotlen> version     raise ValueError('Namespace %s not available' % namespace) ValueError: Namespace Gst not available
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalotlen: it looks like either you need the Gst module... or you have the wrong version, maybe a newerone.
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalotlen: I might guess that python has been changed to point at python3 instead of python2. Maybe check if the python script has #!/usr/bin/python and try changing it to #!/usr/bin/python2 and see if that makes any difference
<OvenWerks> what does python --version put out?
<OvenWerks> (should be 2.something) but ubuntu may have changed it to 3.something :P
 * OvenWerks wonders whatelse would stop working in such a case
<sirriffsalotlen> I put in Python 2.7.6 as that's the version output, no dice..
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalotlen: I don't know how to get the Gst module from whereever.
<OvenWerks> sudo apt install python-gst-1.0 might work :)
<sirriffsalotlen> Already have..
<OvenWerks> hmm, That is about as far as my guess goes. I really don't know
<sirriffsalotlen> OvenWerks: any way I can completely remove anything playitslowly related and python or whatever and start fresh..?
<OvenWerks> with synptic? then maybe apt autoremove?
<OvenWerks> The first should get rid of plyitslowly and the second should get rid of unused deps
<sirriffsalotlen> I seriously don't get this.. I autoremoved playitslowly but when I type playit and tab it, it completes the word as if it's still installed..
<OvenWerks> did you do an apt remove playitslowy first?
<sirriffsalotlen> OvenWerks: yep..
<OvenWerks> I don't know then unless it also installed by another package
<theablestman> hi
<theablestman> i have ubuntu 14.04lts
<theablestman> but i want ubuntustudio what do i do?
#ubuntustudio 2017-11-15
<ambient> anyone home?
<ambient> I tried to update and got the following: https://pastebin.com/Pd1mhGWF
<ambient> How to rectify?
<ambient> Fuck ubuntu
<ambient> : - )
<CharlesR> hello, can anyone please help/guide me in installing a font on Ubuntu Studio?  This issue is driving me insane :-(
<CharlesR_>  hello, can anyone please help/guide me in installing a font on Ubuntu Studio?  This issue is driving me insane :-(
#ubuntustudio 2017-11-18
<MEK_idekgaming> yo
<MEK_idekgaming> I'm using the live boot. Trying this out. Any tools you reccomend I try?
#ubuntustudio 2017-11-19
<studio-user443> Hi
<studio-user443> Testing
#ubuntustudio 2018-11-12
<Victor_> Hello. I'm having a lot of mouse and keyboard lag on studio 18.10. It was ok after installation, but after first reboot lag appeared. I'm using AMD FX4100 cpu and AMD HD7080 gpu. I've seen in a forum that using an older kernel could fix the problem, but synaptic only shows 4.18.0-10
<Victor_> I had this same problem in 18.04, wich is why I decided to try 18.10.
<OvenWerks> I would also ask on #xubuntu
<OvenWerks> or even #ubuntu
<OvenWerks> There are not many people here and kernel quircks is not something I personally know well
<OvenWerks> my mouse is fine, as happens, but my mother board is different
<Victor_> ok, thanks
<SirNightcreeper> Hello.
<SirNightcreeper> I am having an issue getting UbuntuStudio 18.10 working on Virtualbox 5.1.x or 5.2.x.
<SirNightcreeper> Have it all set to default with the exception of CPUs, RAM, and HDD.
<SirNightcreeper> 4 CPUs, 8192MB RAM, 20GB HDD.
<SirNightcreeper> Downloaded the ISO twice, and still no luck. It continues to use CPU resource, but stops reading from the Virtual CD drive and it isn't accessing the Virtual Hdd.
<SirNightcreeper> This happened on both installs fo VirtualBox.
<SirNightcreeper> of*
<Eickmeyer> Huh. Didn't stick around long.
<OvenWerks> must have figured it out on their own
#ubuntustudio 2018-11-14
<studio-user116> hola
<studio-user116> soy el carismatico de rd
#ubuntustudio 2018-11-15
<studio-user447> hello
<qwefytuoityty> Installation freezes. It is necessary to check. I cannot establish 18.10 64 I can not install 18.10 in VirtualBox/VMware Player. With 18.10 64 Ubuntu-Mate iso - ok. Host Windows.
<qwefytuoityty> https://ufile.io/xn27h mkv 1!@$^&&RWQWTI&r*^%#@!@DGHIUbvc&*
<qwefytuoityty> not establish -> I can't install 18.10 64
<qwefytuoityty> vb 5.2.22
<qwefytuoityty>  Ubuntu-Mate 18.10 64 iso - ok
<qwefytuoityty> https://ibb.co/kavhuf
#ubuntustudio 2018-11-18
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<TurBoss> Pang!
<cfhowlett> errr ... ping!
<TurBoss> :P
<Slasherss> Hi! Can someone help me with setting up jack server?
<OvenWerks> At 140 am?
#ubuntustudio 2019-11-12
<Nobodyz> .
<Nobodyz> how to get a cd/dvd drive mounted ?
<tomreyn> there should be a 5.25 compartment in the enclosure
<Nobodyz> it's physically there pluged in and powered, UStudio just isn't seeing it
<tomreyn> is there an optical disk in there?
<Nobodyz> yuppers
<tomreyn> and that contains a file system in some format that you want to mount?
<Nobodyz> yes
<Nobodyz> well dvd video
<tomreyn> is the goal to play back the video?
<Nobodyz> well sorta, MakeMKV from dvd
<tomreyn> maybe try whether you can open it using "vlc dvd://" first of all
<tomreyn> i hope thats the right commend, not sure
<tomreyn> if it turns out not to be you can still open it from the vlc menu
<Nobodyz> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/sg1'.
<tomreyn> did you specify this "dvd:///dev/sg1" instead of just "dvd://"?
<Nobodyz> dev/sg1 and dev/sg0 are listed in the options to choose from, both do not work
<tomreyn> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nobodyz> even if I have a cd/dvd of jpg's it doesn't read it
<Nobodyz> I've also got a spare hadr drive that it doesn't see either
<Nobodyz> hard*
<Nobodyz> when I plug a usb flash drive in works just fine
<Nobodyz> just no sata connections seem to be working
<Nobodyz> also is there a way to get into the UEFI/BIOS from UbuntuStudio, I can't seem to getinto the bios
<tomreyn> Nobodyz: so when you eject the disk, then run  dmesg -w   then insert the disk, what does it way on the dmesg?
<tomreyn> * DVD
<Nobodyz> not sure where do I click on that? I
<tomreyn> you can type     fwsetup    from a uefi grub command line to access the uefi configuration screen
<Nobodyz> yeah I'm pretty new to Linux
<Nobodyz> as in this is the first distribution I've tried
<tomreyn> i see. so open a terminal window, then type    dmesg -w     and press enter
<Nobodyz> okie dokie, tons of info
<tomreyn> then eject the dvd from the drive, then insert the dvd into the drive again, then check what it says on the temrinal window about this, and press ctrl-c to cancel.
<Nobodyz> looks like my sg1 is actually my USB flash drive
<Nobodyz> eject, close drive did nothing in that window
<tomreyn> sg1 is the first scsi drive, you don't see this much nowadays.
<tomreyn> what's ths computer, and which ubuntustudio version are you running?
<Nobodyz> version finder?
<tomreyn> you can copy and paste this to the terminal:    nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<tomreyn> it shoould get you a http address you can post here
<Nobodyz> fer goodness sake how do you paste into the Terminal window
<tomreyn> ctrl-shift-v
<tomreyn> or middle mouse button
<tomreyn> the keyboard shortcut may actually vary by the terminal you're using
<Nobodyz> https://termbin/3dkz
<tomreyn> it may also say on its menu
<tomreyn> so you're on UbuntuStudio 19.10
<Nobodyz> how can you tell that??
<tomreyn> well look at the url you posted
<tomreyn> you missed .com but i could tell so
<Nobodyz> oh hey lol .com
<tomreyn> now can you copy and paste the output of this here?    journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<tomreyn> should be just one line
<tomreyn> this should hint on what kind of computer oyu have there
<Nobodyz> oh I know the guts of the computer pretty good
<Nobodyz> i7-7700k on a Z270 board
<Nobodyz> z270 gaming k6
<Nobodyz> UbuntuStudio is installed on to the NVME drive, but there is a 1 TB spinny drive in the computer also
<Nobodyz> 8GB ram, GTX 1070 installed
<Nobodyz> oops 16GB ram
<tomreyn> hmm, and it still has an scsi bus?
<Nobodyz> uhh not sure, looking through that dmesg scsi host0-5 are listed ahci
<Nobodyz> scsi host0: ahci
<Nobodyz> ata1-2 = DUMMY, lol is that me
<tomreyn> maybe you can post the full     journalctl -b    then i could get a better idea of why your dvd drive isnt seen
<tomreyn> :) no, i dont think so
<Nobodyz> ata3-6 = SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xdc44b000 port 0xdc44b200 irq 137
<Nobodyz> I know the board disables 2 of the sata ports when using the NVME drive but I took that into account and moved the dvd/HDD to the other ports
<tomreyn> does the jounral mention the dvd drive, though?
<Nobodyz> checking...
<Nobodyz> any idea what line it might be on
<tomreyn> it's been 10 years or so that i last used optical media. my guess is it should be something "ata"
<tomreyn> maybe atapi?
<Nobodyz> I'm also looking for my HDD that is also plugged and powered
<tomreyn> normally, that is on a sata bus, the first HDD is sda, second sdb
<Nobodyz> yeah I'm confused on that since the OS is on NVME comes up- with non-sda type stuff
<tomreyn> on old scsi or sas buses you'd have those sg devices
<Nobodyz> er might be nvmesda1
<Nobodyz> the board is only maybe a year or 2 old
<tomreyn> nvme would be nvme0p1 or something
<Nobodyz> nvme0n1p2
<Nobodyz> yup
<tomreyn> thats partition 2 on the first nvme storage
<Nobodyz> yes
<Nobodyz> just reading through the journal thing
<Nobodyz> looks like the only things comming up red in there are something called PAM
<tomreyn> pluggable authentication module. this is about user logins to the system. since you seem to have logged in fine, it doesn't seem to be fatal. ;)
<Nobodyz> yay no Fatal Errors!
<Nobodyz> is there a way to get to the UEFI/BIOS from inside Linux?
<tomreyn> journalctl -b0 -p4    prints all messages of level warning and worse
<tomreyn> journalctl -b0 -p 3    prints all messages of level error and worse
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> you can type     fwsetup    from a uefi grub command line to access the uefi configuration screen
<Nobodyz> what a uefi grub command line?
<Nobodyz> what's*
<tomreyn> in fact if you're uefi booting your ubuntustudio installation you should already have a menu option to boot to the uefi configuration screen on your grub boot menu
<Nobodyz> not sure what a grub boot menu is
<tomreyn> grub is the boot loader ubuntu flavors, including US, uses by default on x86 and amd64 systems.
<tomreyn> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Nobodyz> when I turn on the computer (power) it boots to UbuntuStudio, no options
<Nobodyz> this isn't a dual-boot system
<tomreyn> keep pressing escape on boot
<tomreyn> this should bring up the grub boot menu, which should have an option to boot to the uefi configuration screen
<Nobodyz> I've tried, the screen shows the reboot/shutdown from when I rebooted/shutdown from the last time and once it enables the keyboard while pressing the "Delete" key or any key for that matter gets badly garbled, then hangs
<tomreyn> generally, how to enter the uefi configuration screen is a matter that is specific to your mainboard and its firmware, though, and support for this should be provided by its manufacturer
<Nobodyz> Delete is the key
<tomreyn> this, too, is a hardware / firmware support case, nothing ubuntu related
<Nobodyz2> okie I switched computers so I can try stuff without losing connection
<Nobodyz2> oh
<Nobodyz2> well crappola
<Nobodyz2> thanks for helping out I learned some new commands!!
<tomreyn> if you can find out how to flash the uefi to a higher version this may overcome this issue
<Nobodyz2> wait, on the grub thing how is that actually supposed to work
<tomreyn> https://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Fatal1ty%20Z270%20Gaming%20K6/index.asp#BIOS
<Nobodyz2> 2.30 is the highest version, and installed
<tomreyn> on the grub menu, you'd see a "system setup" option like this https://static.makeuseof.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/muo-linux-dual-boot-grub.jpg
<tomreyn> selecting this option would effectively do the same as pressing the hot keys pre boot
<tomreyn> although it doesn't always work, depends on the uefi being not too buggy.
<Nobodyz2> yeah I don't see that
<Nobodyz2> just blank screen , the [ 59.58.991246] reboot: Restarting system
<Nobodyz2> then the UbuntuStudio login
<Nobodyz2> once logged in seems to function just fine, minus the DVD and HDD
<Nobodyz2> https://photos.app.goo.gl/vcGrm2auJScUkB5dA
<Nobodyz2> that's what I get when I hit the Delete on boot-up, or ANY key for that matter
<tomreyn> you get a google 404 error when you boot your computer and press a key?
<Nobodyz2> no
<tomreyn> phew, good to hear this.
<tomreyn> but that's what i get on the URL above
<Nobodyz2> yeah I deleted the share
<tomreyn> there's also ##hardware if you seek hardware support
<tomreyn> generally, it helps to type the other persons' name if you want to make sure they see what you wrote soon
<Nobodyz2> similar to this https://i.imgur.com/15tnIEF.jpg
<Nobodyz2> sorry tomreyn
<tomreyn> hmm ugly. maybe try a different monitor cable.
<Nobodyz2> been years since I've irc'd
<tomreyn> no worries ;)
<Nobodyz2> happens on DVI or HDMI monitors
<Nobodyz2> two separate tries on two separate monitors
<Nobodyz2> once UbuntuStudio boots it works on either/both montiors
<Nobodyz2> I think it hangs trying to get into the UEFI
<tomreyn> maybe clearing cmos can help
<Nobodyz2> uhg yeah
<tomreyn> see your mainboard manual
<Nobodyz2> this motherboard is kinda crappy too
<tomreyn> page 20 http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/Manual/Fatal1ty%20Z270%20Gaming%20K6.pdf
<Nobodyz2> when I shutdown, it shutsdown, then kicks back on like I did a reboot, did that in Windows too
<tomreyn> hmm yes this doesn't sound good
<Nobodyz2> just switched the SATA ports to different ones, we'll see if that changes anything
<Nobodyz2> well heck the HDD is visible!!
<Nobodyz2> AND DVD drive seems to be working
<tomreyn> https://www.asrock.com/support/BIOSIG.asp?cat=BIOS9 states the hotkey to enter uefi configuration is F2, not Del
<tomreyn> (there are firmwares which support both, though)
<Nobodyz2> ugh
<Nobodyz2> nope Del/F2 gives the same response tomreyn
<tomreyn> Nobodyz2: ok, i guess you'll best clear cmos then.
<tomreyn> this might fix both the automatic reboot and the inaccessible uefi config issue
<Nobodyz2> yeah I'll try that later, Thanks for all your help! tomreyn now I've got to figure out how to use the HDD
<Nobodyz2> the auto-reboot has been a problem for about 1600 reboots, 1000+ in windows and about 600 in Linux/UbuntuStudio
<Nobodyz2> I think the motherboard has a short in it somewhere
<tomreyn> for partitioning / formatting it, you can use gparted or gnome disks
<Nobodyz2> the drive is visible but I can't tell how to find it from a program to save to it
<tomreyn> if it's already partitioned and has file systems, using a graphical file browser may be the easiest to get started
<Nobodyz2> yeah it's just a dump drive, big and slow lol
<Nobodyz2> I made a folder on it
<Nobodyz2> through UbuntuStudio
<Nobodyz2> File Manager*
<tomreyn> sounds like you're getting along. ;)
<Nobodyz2> I just need to know "Where" it is in the file structure
<Nobodyz2> is it under "home/USER/
<Nobodyz2> I can see it in the sidebar, but not in the USER folder..
<Nobodyz2> err it looks like it's under File System/media/USER/HDD/folders but the USER has a little X over the folder
<Nobodyz2> ahh okie I think I figured it out "File System" = root
<Nobodyz2> USER =/= root
<Nobodyz2> okie thanks again for your help tomreyn
<tomreyn>  /media/USER/HDD/folders  would be the path where this gets mounted via gio, yes
<tomreyn> you'Re welcome!
#ubuntustudio 2019-11-13
<miron> hello. no sound with "dummy output" device after plain install of Ubuntu Studio 19.10.
<Eickmeyer> miron: Are you trying to use Jack?
<miron> standard install of ubuntu studio 19.10.
<miron> I tihnk it uses Jack by default
<OerHeks> backports ppa installed? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA
<miron> no
<miron> it is 19.10 and this url lists 18.04 and 19.04
<miron> is it ok to install?
<OerHeks> yes?
<OerHeks> .. and reboot after that
<Eickmeyer> miron: It does not use Jack by default.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls | miron
<ubottu> miron: Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<Eickmeyer> miron: Check that link, it'll tell you how to stop Jack if it's already started. That should bring your configuration back to default (PulseAudio)
<Eickmeyer> OerHeks: The Backports PPA isn't necessary for 19.10, and it has nothing in it for 19.10 yet.
<OerHeks> oops, oke
<miron> Thank you. After chaning jack master device from default to internal audio device; and starting jack - sound works.
<miron> there is some DPS % utilization even.
<miron> looks like some serious music solution...
<studiobot> Mohsen Halaneh was added by: Mohsen Halaneh
<CheetahPixie> Evening folks.
<CheetahPixie> My Jack has stopped picking up USB mics.
<CheetahPixie> Specifically, I have a Singstar ADC that *used* to work, but no longer does.
#ubuntustudio 2019-11-14
<Thr0r> Hello Eickmeyer! Long Time.. I read that UbuntuStudio is now one the most recommended Distro's out there now.. I'm happy for you! This is your "baby" isn't it?
<Eickmeyer> Hey Thr0r! Yeah, kindof. Not originally mine, but I adopted it. Only been working on it for the past year-and-a-half.
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer : Ok - Anyways I am happy for you! You must have done good work on it. I might have another go on it some time..
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: Well, I'd hate for you to jump from something that's working for you. Question: do you have a link to the article?
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer : YES - https://www.techradar.com/best/best-linux-distros  Nr.7. And that is just not "any" page..
<Thr0r> I don't understand this Elementary OS - They are asking for money? That is not "Linux-like"..
<Thr0r> That is from september 2019..
<OerHeks> ubuntu did/does ask for a donation when you download the iso, nothing new
<Thr0r> Ok - I have never seen that before - I had to register with mail and credit card to download Elementary - that was "kind of" new to me.
<Thr0r> Oerheks - that was a reply to you.. ;)
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer: On the download page it says: "The minimum of RAM required for Ubuntu Studio is 1 GB"....  You might want to change that to - maybe 6GB or 8? .. 1GB is not going to work..
<OvenWerks> for many things 1 G will work... perhaps not anything and more is always better. 2G might be a better minimum but I have run with less than 1G ok.
<OvenWerks> 250M is ok for headless work, surprisingly enough.
<Thr0r> Sure - I run on 1,8GB - but then I cannot use applications like those in Ubuntu Studio.. Now i use Lubuntu - that is very good and maybe the solution to the environmental/climate issue.. re-use of old computers..
<Thr0r> ..but now the dowload page for Lubuntu is down..
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer: Did you see that web page? I'm kind of surprised that they did not contact you?
<Thr0r> OvenWerks: You are the "master of sound" as I see it.. I have installed Lubuntu. Pulse Audio has taken the control of the system sound. How can I disable that and get back the control of sound from Pulse Audio?
<Thr0r> ?
#ubuntustudio 2019-11-16
<cesitar> Hellow everybody
<cesitar> anybody may help me with ardour issue ?
#ubuntustudio 2019-11-17
<cesar79> hello everybody
<cesar79> may anybody help me with ardour issue ?
